# **The Official Prolimatech Club**(UPDATED 1/11)



## D3TH.GRUNT

*(SPECIAL THANKS TO ANTH0789 AND CrysisForever FOR THE BANNERs! THE PROLIMATECH CLUB APPRECIATES IT AND THANKS YOU FOR YOUR KIND HELP







)*

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!*

Well, after many members wondering, and myself, i have decided to be the one and start the Prolimatech club







I hope you guys take notice to this and feel free to leave advice/feedback to any changes or other things you would like to see. As this is the first day, the club will be pretty rough and bland, but i will be updating constantly, adding new vids, pics, reviews, and of course, a list of all those people that own the best air cooler's, The MEGAHALEMS and the MEGA-SHADOW







.
*
You can join in by posting in here, or pm'ing me. Requirements are that you post some e-pr0n, and i mean pics







thanks.*

















DIMENSIONS CHART (Thanks to shadowclock)
















***PUT IN YOUR SIG, MEMBERS***

Quote:


_**The Prolimatech Club** _


Code:



Code:


[CODE][I][CENTER][URL="http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/566409-megahalems-club-updated-8-30-a.html"]:devil-smi **The Prolimatech Club** :devil-smi[/URL][/CENTER][/I]

[/CODE]

OCN MEMBERS RESULTS:
D3TH.GRUNT

*MEMBERS LIST*
*D3TH.GRUNT
YOGI
SHADOWCLOCK
TOPDOG
HAL515
R00ST3R
DAN7777
MAESTROTOGO
RAIDEN911
SAVVAS M
MEXPEDIP
BARNYARD
TATAKAI ALL
AKEEDTHE
KEV B
GOHIGH
KILLER_K
GRUNION
PESTYPEST
FLAMINGCRAYON
HOMBREDELASSTRAS
DRJOEY1500
IRKnnT
ANGELREAPER
WUTTZ
PEPSILOVE
ZealotKi11er
pun3D
boredgunner
shogon
jshay
devilywan88
NameUnknown
FSF-Foxhound
ShadowFox19
jtickner1
Rampage Jackson
LoneWolf3574
Kinubic
Chucklez
jbranton
[email protected]
the milk man
Kaiyoko-Desu
reaper~
criminal
Socom
juiced
StrictNine
GazzyG
McDown
Beelzeboss
redalert
Boomstick68
deleter
[SilverToy]
lelouche
Aden Florian
Meta-Prometheus
dreadlord369
aln688
Jo0
GRPace
Smokinu
animere
MCBrown.CA
JimmyHart84
TonyGrunt
shanbcn
madrex26
synchronic
avercros
lidrager
Anth0789
hitman1985
dschaat
computerfreak09
phurtive
Nlclock
Pillz Here
oxymorosis
shadowk
drBlahMan
dudenell
Ulver
crashdummy35
dopey
killuah
saber_13
maslaten
JonnyMark
Kiggold
ukic
Purostaff
Volcom13
wickedout
vwmikeyouhoo
Izvire
hubwub
kckyle
arrow0309
ReignsOfPower
Hurtn4ASquirtn
ensu3
Bigspender
:dunky
gerikoh
as3r027
kevindd992002
lgkaks
quaddragon
fasterhoads
Ominous Prime
ashtyler
ro30
azianai
Maddog7771
ItsMeMark
MrBall
jaded25
groundzero9
salamooch
Jounar
salami991
Vixtor
Lazloisdavrock
ehume
*

*KILLER_K's Mega Weight Thread*

*Here is an installation video ( i will do an installation video for us AMD people)*


YouTube- Eiskaltmacher.de - Prolimatech Megahalems





*HERE IS PESTYPEST'S UNBOXING VIDEO*


YouTube- Prolimatech Megahalems






YouTube- Prolimatech Mega Shadow Deluxe Unboxing, AMD Installation & Testing





*Reviews*
SilentPC
BenchmarkReviews
XbitLabs
TweakTown
HardwareCanucks
and more soon!


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

reserved*
My pics are up


----------



## dominique120

Its about time


----------



## Shadowclock

Ahhhh wanted to be first LOL....you were supposed to warn me! HAHAHA

Pics added:


----------



## Yogi

2nd with Pics!


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Ahhhh wanted to be first LOL....you were supposed to warn me! HAHAHA

you can be co-owner, hows that sound


----------



## topdog

Here we go



















Here it is installed with an Akasa Apache fan in a pull set up, my RAM is in the way because of the heatspreaders but temps are nice at 29-30 idle


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

keep em coming guys, this thread is gonna be epic







BTW members list added and updated, keep on posting and feel free to join in.


----------



## Yogi

To make it official I think you have to PM a mod.


----------



## Shadowclock

D3TH add the dimension chart somewhere in your initial post:

http://www.frozencpu.com/images/prod...u-pro-01_8.jpg

I'd be happy to be co-owner...let me know if you need any help at all with anything. If you need to see some of my work check my sig links.









Oh and probably add some OCN member benches/results/comparisons...here is Grunion's:
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...my-i7-rig.html

+rep by the way


----------



## dan7777

heres mine... just got it today.


----------



## KILLER_K

All these megahalems pictures are photo-chopped......All these are black-market knock off coolers.

Glad you got the ball rolling on the club, i will return a bit later and post a picture.


----------



## dan7777

hopefully this time...


----------



## R00ST3R

Old pic, best I have atm.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
D3TH add the dimension chart somewhere in your initial post:

http://www.frozencpu.com/images/prod...u-pro-01_8.jpg

I'd be happy to be co-owner...let me know if you need any help at all with anything. If you need to see some of my work check my sig links.









Oh and probably add some OCN member benches/results/comparisons...here is Grunion's:
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...my-i7-rig.html

+rep by the way









oh for sure man, i can use your help







you can either pm me for more details, or just add me on steam and we can talk more.
steam


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT* 
oh for sure man, i can use your help







you can either pm me for more details, or just add me on steam and we can talk more.
steam

Will be back later. Going out to the Tilted Kilt with my Fiance...will be home all weekend though. Got all weekend to come up with some ideas.


----------



## mexpedip

I don't have any pics yet but I just got mine and installed it today.


----------



## Maestrotogo

Here I am!!!


----------



## Raiden911

Here's mine, will post later with my San Aces.










Its s0 big.


----------



## Savvas M

well just took a quick shot;p and sorry for it being too big c905 does that;p


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

What do you want the banner to say?


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xXxALLANxXx*


What do you want the banner to say?


im thinking a pic of the megahalems logo (decepticon) and then it saying "The Megahalems Club" on it, perhaps with ocn blue color scheme to it, if that is simple. If not, then whatever you feel you can do man, really anything will be appreciated


----------



## barnyard

Couple pics, one is from running 15 passes on ibt this morning.








[/IMG]







[/IMG]

have cleaned up the cable clutter since pic was taken.


----------



## Tatakai All

I wouldn't mind joining the club....

A little smudged up.......


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT* 
im thinking a pic of the megahalems logo (decepticon) and then it saying "The Megahalems Club" on it, perhaps with ocn blue color scheme to it, if that is simple. If not, then whatever you feel you can do man, really anything will be appreciated










That sounds awesome, I'm all for it.


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

I'll attempt something, but if it comes out crappy which I think it will. LOL I'll have a friend do it for me if he isn't busy.

Also for the Megahalems I never noticed the decepticon logo on it. LOL

Also would it better to have it facing upwards on Antec 1200 case?


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xXxALLANxXx*


I'll attempt something, but if it comes out crappy which I think it will. LOL I'll have a friend do it for me if he isn't busy.

Also for the Megahalems I never noticed the decepticon logo on it. LOL

Also would it better to have it facing upwards on Antec 1200 case?


well in my 900 it is facing horizontal, so im not too sure if it would be better to do that, as the case's are soo close to eachother.


----------



## akeedthe

ADD ME!!!


----------



## kev_b

I'm in!


----------



## akeedthe

Btw...could u fellow megahalem users help me at this thread pls

Megahalem Help Needed Pls


----------



## GoHigh

Im in... Proud owner of 2 Megahalems...

Tried them all (TRUE, V8, V10, IFX-14, XigiDK) and nothing comes close when at the outer limits of OC on air.


----------



## KILLER_K

Well here is my heated oven picture. And yes i can make tasty cakes in this hot case. Amazing what you can cram into a antec P182 isn't it.











Here is how much room i have between the megahalem and my side panel. Yes looking for a new case.


----------



## grunion

OG representin


----------



## pestypest

Here is my pic. Would like to join as well








BEFORE








AFTER
















a pic of my temps running for a little while

I also have a few youtube videos of this beast as well.. be kind as they are my first










YouTube - Prolimatech Megahalems





going to be cleaning up the mess of wires that you can see this weekend. I wanted to make sure temps were right and fans are working correctly before I did mass cable clean up


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

updated members list guys. also added pesty's unboxing video, anyone else with any helpful info, or videos just post em here and if they are, i will put them up.


----------



## FlamingCrayon

Here's mine


----------



## hombredelassrtas

woot another member!!


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
woot another member!!



Thats a puuuurrrrrrty setup!


----------



## hombredelassrtas

thanks! it will go through a slight upgrade (adding 2 more vid cards when the evga classified comes in







)


----------



## drjoey1500

Here's mine








I'll try to get a better, and more recent picture up, I now have the panaflo on it. btw, that g5 isn't mine, I now have a deathadder and a mousepad







.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

^^ nice, tech stations ftw!. i think we may need to start a tech station club if there is not one yet


----------



## kevindd992002

When will its brother Mega Shadow exactly come out?







I want a black one.


----------



## IRknnT

may i partake?

before installation









after installation


----------



## grunion

^^ Green fans, brand, UV, LED?


----------



## IRknnT

coolink swif2 pwm, no uv no led


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
^^ nice, tech stations ftw!. i think we may need to start a tech station club if there is not one yet

There's a caseless owners club, I haven't joined yet. I'm hoping to get mine in a case within the next year or two


----------



## angelreaper

My Mega


----------



## wuttz

yo dawwwwwg! finally!!!!!!?


----------



## PepsiLove

Got mine sitting next to me







, problem is I don't think it has a AM2 mount =[, will be getting one sometime this week though


----------



## hombredelassrtas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
There's a caseless owners club, I haven't joined yet. I'm hoping to get mine in a case within the next year or two









i have a thermaltake amror fs if you need one







just cant post in fs yet as i need more rep


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Members list updated guys, keep posting pics up







makes this thread look pretty sweet


----------



## kevindd992002

When will the Mega Shadow be released?


----------



## barnyard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
When will the Mega Shadow be released?

Next month.
http://alienbabeltech.com/main/?p=10793


----------



## kevindd992002

Early or late next month?


----------



## barnyard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Early or late next month?

Article just says it hits retail next month.


----------



## kevindd992002

ok







I have to wait for it without a computer


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Early or late next month?

it doesn't say, just stay tuned i guess and it is almost september


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am in.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT* 
it doesn't say, just stay tuned i guess and it is almost september









Yeah


----------



## KILLER_K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Yeah

Yea, nothing post your megahalems not a one line post.....................

It still amazes me how many doesn't have a case posting pictures of their setups.


----------



## kevindd992002

I still don't have one because I'm waiting for the Mega Shadow.


----------



## pestypest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


I am in.










Nice cable management!!!


----------



## pun3D

Add me.


----------



## boredgunner

Can you add me? I've had my Megahalems for a while. Great cooler!









By boredgunner, shot with Canon PowerShot A590 IS at 2009-06-10








By boredgunner, shot with Canon PowerShot A590 IS at 2009-06-10








By boredgunner, shot with Canon PowerShot A590 IS at 2009-06-10








By boredgunner, shot with Canon PowerShot A590 IS at 2009-06-10








By boredgunner, shot with Canon PowerShot A590 IS at 2009-06-10

I have two Scythe Slipstream 120mm x 25mm fans on it (1900 RPM/110 CFM/37 DBA). I'm going to replace the back one with a Delta 4000 RPM/190 CFM/59 DBA fan in the future.


----------



## Shogon

<3


----------



## Maestrotogo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
I still don't have one because I'm waiting for the Mega Shadow.

Good idea.


----------



## bringonblink

heh, it is a GREAT cooler


----------



## jshay

Let me in!!


----------



## Devilywan88

Add me too









tis pics taken 3 months ago..


----------



## PepsiLove

Heres mine


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

list updated again guys, oh, and members check out the sig banner i made


----------



## NameUnknown

Ill join, ill get pics up soon, gonnna be out LATE tonight


----------



## barnyard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT* 
members check out the sig banner i made










Nice job, looks good.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NameUnknown* 
Ill join, ill get pics up soon, gonnna be out LATE tonight









sure np, added.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barnyard* 
Nice job, looks good.

thanks, glad you like it and are sporting it


----------



## Shadowclock

Looking great D3th! You need any help still? When I get some time I will brainstorm what cool things we can add but I am getting married this Sunday so I'm a little pre-occupied









EDIT: Look what OCN got me for a wedding present....a sticky!


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

add me


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Looking great D3th! You need any help still? When I get some time I will brainstorm what cool things we can add but I am getting married this Sunday so I'm a little pre-occupied









EDIT: Look what OCN got me for a wedding present....a sticky!

oh wow man, congrats







dude its optional if you wanna help me out when you can, have a great time sunday man, and especially the honeymoon.


----------



## ShadowFox19

I've got a Megahalems, two medium speed 120x38mm Panaflo's in push/pull...with OCZ Freeze.

In the picture, it's on my old P6T Deluxe V2, now it's on my Classy.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19* 
I've got a Megahalems, two medium speed 120x38mm Panaflo's in push/pull...with OCZ Freeze.

In the picture, it's on my old P6T Deluxe V2, now it's on my Classy.









Whoa! That look uber grando









Can't wait for my rig to be done.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19* 
I've got a Megahalems, two medium speed 120x38mm Panaflo's in push/pull...with OCZ Freeze.

In the picture, it's on my old P6T Deluxe V2, now it's on my Classy.

Mind doing a Prime95 run for 10 min, report temps.

Take off the pull fan and run Prime95 for 10 min, report temps.

Come back on and give us a screeny?


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Mind doing a Prime95 run for 10 min, report temps.

Take off the pull fan and run Prime95 for 10 min, report temps.

Come back on and give us a screeny?









I'll do it this coming weekend.

On my P6T Deluxe V2, I could do 4Ghz pretty easily...65C load, HT off, I can't remember exactly what the voltage was, but it was near stock.


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Here's mine, can I be added?


----------



## KILLER_K

@ *D3TH.GRUNT* great job on the banner. And keeping the thread organized and updated.









@ *Shadowclock* Great job on getting the sticky.









And thanks again to both of you for all your hard work fellows.








Seems it should be mentioned and good luck to all the *Megahalems Gang*!


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KILLER_K* 
@ *D3TH.GRUNT* great job on the banner. And keeping the thread organized and updated.









@ *Shadowclock* Great job on getting the sticky.









And thanks again to both of you for all your hard work fellows.









Seems it should be mentioned and good luck to all the *Megahalems Gang*!









Feelin the love









More pics! Can't wait for Mega Shadow to show up...wait was that the name? Oh noes...I might have to get one and sell my current one


----------



## Rampage Jackson

I joined the club this evening!

e6850 c2d

At 3.625Ghz (1.408 Volts)

Old Cooler = Thermaltake Silent 775 (with supplied fan)

CPU Idle ~41c
CPU Load ~72c

New Cooler = Megatron with Scythe Ultra Kaze 3k

CPU Idle ~30c
CPU Load ~50-52c

Needless to say, I'm very happy with the results.

(Sorry for bad pic...took on my Blackberry)









Can't wait to push this baby hard in the coming days!


----------



## LoneWolf3574

I assembled this system with a Xigmatek HDT-S1283 and just couldn't keep it from going over 62C at stock clocks with Prime95 or OCCT Linpack, so I upgraded to my Megatron. I originally started out in a push config with a 1900rpm Scythe Slipstream on Megatron, then I got smart and upgraded to a Panaflo FBA12G12H1BX in push.

I ran into a clearance issue with the VRM-R2 you see coming from my ASUS EAH4890, so I changed it to a pull and have a Ultra Kaze 1000 waiting to be converted into a shroud to get me that extra couple of degrees I so desire. ATM, I idle at 35-37C and load at 51-53C at 26C ambient, all this after upgrading to MX-3 from AS5 and watching my temps drop about 5C







.

BTW, how about posting some temps as well? It will give the rest of us an idea of what our fellow Mega-Lovers are getting. Don't forget to include your ambient.


----------



## kinubic

heres mine! push pull on san aces and exhaust ultra kaze lol xD xD ahha just installed it 10min ago. IC7 tim







it dropped a good 9-12 degrees from my big typhoon! san aces one was bought from cyber druid one was bought from a fellow ocn member









now i just need my fan controller. lol !


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
heres mine! push pull on san aces and exhaust ultra kaze lol xD xD ahha just installed it 10min ago. IC7 tim







it dropped a good 9-12 degrees from my big typhoon! san aces one was bought from cyber druid one was bought from a fellow ocn member










now i just need my fan controller. lol !

The giant headphone look on Megatron looks cool and all but I think it is serious overkill on airflow. That's why I asked another member to give us tests for differences. I myself didn't find more than a 1-2c drop just from turning the fan speed up from 60% to 100% so I'm not sure how much a 2nd 38mm would help if at all. The weight added to the mobo however would be of more concern to me.


----------



## kinubic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
The giant headphone look on Megatron looks cool and all but I think it is serious overkill on airflow. That's why I asked another member to give us tests for differences. I myself didn't find more than a 1-2c drop just from turning the fan speed up from 60% to 100% so I'm not sure how much a 2nd 38mm would help if at all. The weight added to the mobo however would be of more concern to me.

haha yeah me too. im still debating if i shud do this push pull set up lol! hahahaha. im gona give it a few tests to see what the temp diffrence really is on my set up. if its just 1-2 degrees. it wont be worth to me for the stress its giving on the mobo lol


----------



## Chucklez

Add me up I will get you guys pics as soon as I put my rig together or when I get the Mega Shadow off ebay(*hoping* I can).


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
heres mine! push pull on san aces and exhaust ultra kaze lol xD xD ahha just installed it 10min ago. IC7 tim







it dropped a good 9-12 degrees from my big typhoon! san aces one was bought from cyber druid one was bought from a fellow ocn member









now i just need my fan controller. lol !


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
The giant headphone look on Megatron looks cool and all but I think it is serious overkill on airflow. That's why I asked another member to give us tests for differences. I myself didn't find more than a 1-2c drop just from turning the fan speed up from 60% to 100% so I'm not sure how much a 2nd 38mm would help if at all. The weight added to the mobo however would be of more concern to me.

wooooooo. That's one uber aircooling.

I heard, that its better to run the fans slower than faster?

I am going to do the same setup with my San Aces on my Megatron.

Me thinks Megatron deserves to hear some good ol music with his headphones.


----------



## KILLER_K

Just checking in on all the new people joining the club. good to see them still coming in to join.









Side note: It seems the next club will be: *Caseless Pc Club*


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

list updated, sorry been gone guys, a lot of stuff i had to do, but it seems like things are dying down a bit so should be more on top of this thread, thanks


----------



## GazzyG

Just thought I'd post a comment to say I'm getting a 'Prolimatech Megahalems ' as my temps go upto 85c running at 3.2Ghz with a 'Akasa 967 nero'!!! (Pile of steaming turd!!!).
Post pics when I get it and fit it.
Cheers Megahalems u made the choice for me!!!


----------



## IRknnT

anyone facing problem with loud whiny noise emitted from casing upon installing two high(3000) rpm fans on megahalems? btw its not the natural sound of the fans (tested them not on megahalems) so it must be the shape of the heatsink thats causing this noise?


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IRknnT* 
anyone facing problem with loud whiny noise emitted from casing upon installing two high(3000) rpm fans on megahalems? btw its not the natural sound of the fans (tested them not on megahalems) so it must be the shape of the heatsink thats causing this noise?

Ultra Kaze 3000? Have you tried mounting them to anything else? Have you tried mounting a different fan to Megatron? What it could be the resonance from the sleeve type bearings, you won't hear it unless they are on a surface capable of resonating such as a panel or heatsink. Take the side panel off and try holding them while they're mounted and running. Does the sound go away?


----------



## hombredelassrtas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KILLER_K* 
Just checking in on all the new people joining the club. good to see them still coming in to join.










Side note: It seems the next club will be: *Caseless Pc Club*









there actually is one (i searched under cases







) but it hasnt been updated in months









http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ners-club.html


----------



## Raiden911

Here's the review on the *Mega Shadow*, the *black* version.

http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=853&p=0










Looks like we all made the right decision.


----------



## InTeL

this cooler beats wc lol overclocked my e8400 to 4ghz with only .96v
gonna post some cell phone pics later lol


----------



## criminal

I want to join. Will post pics later tonight.


----------



## jbranton

I would like to join too. I will post pics tonight.

Edit: Found a few pics on my pc at work. Still working on some cable management. The stacker really isn't the best case for cable management.


----------



## pestypest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbranton*


I would like to join too. I will post pics tonight.

Edit: Found a few pics on my pc at work. Still working on some cable management. The stacker really isn't the best case for cable management.


Still very nice. I like it. Enjoy this new and upcoming leet club


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

list updated.


----------



## [email protected]

Guess I'll jump in here too.









My megahalems:


----------



## the_milk_man

I would love to join and to prove I can, here's my newly installed Megatron







:


----------



## Kaiyoko-Desu

I would love to join your club









It is this thread that convinced me to pick one up over the Xigmatek Dark Knight (and a few other factors). I just got it installed this afternoon and ran a quick Prime95 test:

Case: Closed.
Room Temp - 75F
Temps during Prime95 active (using CoreTemp): 44-45C across all cores.
Temp during games (DoD-S, HoN, CoD4): 37-39C

Not bad for using a spare Antec Tri-Cool Fan (on low) and a low-airflow setup in the P182 overall. Next stop: new fan and then a few OC tests =)


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaiyoko-Desu* 
I would love to join your club









It is this thread that convinced me to pick one up over the Xigmatek Dark Knight (and a few other factors).

welcome to the club! good choice you made, as i've had both and i can tell you this: the fins on the xiggy are flimsy and thinner, you can even slide the fins over the pipes as they are not tightly fitted; compared to megatron the xiggy feels like its from walmart and the megatron from saks 5th Ave.

you made the right choice, you get what you pay for. quality!


----------



## reaper~

Add me to the list, please. This thing made a believer out of me. lol



















Sorry it's a bit dusty there.


----------



## Maestrotogo

Megahalems R da winnar!!!


----------



## jbranton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pestypest* 
Still very nice. I like it. Enjoy this new and upcoming leet club









Thanks for the compliment. Your rig looks pretty sweet too.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

list updated, yay 45 members strong guys







keep em coming.


----------



## criminal

Here is a picture of mine.


----------



## kevindd992002

Do you think the MegaHalems/Mega Shadow will have no clearance problems with my Gigabyte EP43-UD3P board?


----------



## kinubic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Do you think the MegaHelms/Mega Shadow will have no clearance problems with my Gigabyte EP43-UD3P board?


NO CLEARNaCE issues at all







lots of space left on my mobo







and i got 2 san aces push pull


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kinubic*


NO CLEARNaCE issues at all







lots of space left on my mobo







and i got 2 san aces push pull










Even when using a 38mm fan with it? No RAM clearance issue whatsoever? I'm worried since my 38mm fan and Mega Shadow were already shipped









San Ace H1011?

Can you do me a favor? Can you take a picture of the space between your heatsink fan and RAM?

EDIT: Lol, sorry I already saw what you're using in your sig








So I guess I won't be having any problems even with the OCZ Blade LV mems?


----------



## pestypest

glad to see this club expanding so quickly


----------



## kinubic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Even when using a 38mm fan with it? No RAM clearance issue whatsoever? I'm worried since my 38mm fan and Mega Shadow were already shipped









San Ace H1011?

Can you do me a favor? Can you take a picture of the space between your heatsink fan and RAM?

EDIT: Lol, sorry I already saw what you're using in your sig







So I guess I won't be having any problems even with the OCZ Blade LV mems?

heres my pix on this thread

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...d-9-4-a-9.html

and here are some crappy pix from iphone for heatsink+fan and ram .

haha hope this helps somehow lol


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
heres my pix on this thread

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...d-9-4-a-9.html

and here are some crappy pix from iphone for heatsink+fan and ram .

haha hope this helps somehow lol

your already a member bro







great to see some new pics tho.


----------



## kinubic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT* 
your already a member bro







great to see some new pics tho.

lol that was for kevindd992002 he wanted a pic to see the clearance for the fan and rams xD hahahha


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
heres my pix on this thread

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...d-9-4-a-9.html

and here are some crappy pix from iphone for heatsink+fan and ram .

haha hope this helps somehow lol

Thanks. That's weird, with the new pics you've posted the San Ace seem to not go over the RAM slots, so any height of RAM can be used?

But with the link you've posted, your pictures there shows the San Ace actually going over the RAM slots and you're OCZ Platinums have just enough height for them not to touch the fan.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## kinubic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Thanks. That's weird, with the new pics you've posted the San Ace seem to not go over the RAM slots, so any height of RAM can be used?

But with the link you've posted, your pictures there shows the San Ace actually going over the RAM slots and you're OCZ Platinums have just enough height for them not to touch the fan.

Am I missing something here?









haha prolly the view/angel the pix was taken the 1st ram slot has a 1mm-2mm clearance issue if u wer to use high profile rams i tihnk. if my rams were any higher it wud prolly hit the fan by a bit! but the others are fine


----------



## kevindd992002

Oh ok. Do you think the OCZ Blades have a higher height than the OCZ Platinum?


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Oh ok. Do you think the OCZ Blades have a higher height than the OCZ Platinum?

blades are a tad higher than platinums, i used to have some and there really wasn't any issues with high heatsinks, hell im using tridents with my megahalems right now, there wouldn't be a way for then to fit, but thankfully the clips line up in the openings of the tridents heatsinks


----------



## kinubic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Oh ok. Do you think the OCZ Blades have a higher height than the OCZ Platinum?

yes i think they are! judging from the pix of newegg lol


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT* 
blades are a tad higher than platinums, i used to have some and there really wasn't any issues with high heatsinks, hell im using tridents with my megahalems right now, there wouldn't be a way for then to fit, but thankfully the clips line up in the openings of the tridents heatsinks









Oh ok. So you're also using a San Ace H1011? So if I understood you correctly, the height order (descending) is Trident -> Blade -> Platinum?

So with that, you're sure that I won't be having problems with my Blade?


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Oh ok. So you're also using a San Ace H1011? So if I understood you correctly, the height order (descending) is Trident -> Blade -> Platinum?

So with that, you're sure that I won't be having problems with my Blade?









i have a panaflo, both 38mm thick. Well really the tallest are prob. reapers or pi's, but yeah that order looks right to me. I dont think you will have any issues, might be a tight fit but it should work out.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT* 
i have a panaflo, both 38mm thick. Well really the tallest are prob. reapers or pi's, but yeah that order looks right to me. I dont think you will have any issues, might be a tight fit but it should work out.

Ok







But what would be the disadvantage if the fan would touch the RAM anyways?

Also, you should always use the 1st RAM slot in the UD3P right?


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Ok







But what would be the disadvantage if the fan would touch the RAM anyways?

Also, you should always use the 1st RAM slot in the UD3P right?

the memory heat will cause your computer to turn into godzilla and destroy the planet! lol, no but seriously bro, nothing could happen if they touch. You don't have to use the first ram slot, it's recommended but it really doesn't matter IMO, didn't use it sometimes when i had my ud3p, the board is great and has a good layout so i wouldn't worry about space.


----------



## kevindd992002

Oh ok. Thanks


----------



## Smokinu

Anyone have a bloodrage mobo and redline mushkin memory with there Mega's? I am looking at getting a panaflo fan but I am a little worried about clearance issues. The memory heatsinks are a little taller than some i have seen on here. any advice would be great.

If I had to go with a 120x25mm fan any suggestions as to which? I know that the Mega's fins are as close together as the TRUE 120 so I am not so sure the static pressure the panaflo has is really gonna make much of a difference or not.

I was considering getting the fan below instead of the panaflo if I had too.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23806


----------



## kinubic

oh man anyone in SO CAL enjoying the weather? lol man my cpu temps are bugging me just coz ambient temps are so friggin hot already hahaha im at 35-41 degrees :3 wish was winter already !!! i dont have ac in my room, case in under a desk with fair space and i only use a fan...


----------



## marl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kinubic*


oh man anyone in SO CAL enjoying the weather? lol man my cpu temps are bugging me just coz ambient temps are so friggin hot already hahaha im at 35-41 degrees :3 wish was winter already !!! i dont have ac in my room, case in under a desk with fair space and i only use a fan...


I feel your pain.







Mine idles at around 40-42ish. During the winter it sat around 30-32. Winter, oh winter, please come soon!


----------



## kinubic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marl*


I feel your pain.







Mine idles at around 40-42ish. During the winter it sat around 30-32. Winter, oh winter, please come soon!










hahah yes!! its so sad lol !!!! bahh winter please


----------



## Socom

Got mine today

















Megahalems with 120x38mm Ultra Kaze's and some AS5







[/IMG]


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socom*


Got mine today

















Megahalems with 120x38mm Ultra Kaze's and some AS5


nice man







loving the ghetto rubber bands, but hey if it works it works







updated list.


----------



## pez

Even though I just bought a 1283 not too long ago, I've been thinking about one of these. My first question about it is will it fit the AM2/AM2+ socket without the necessity to buy extra parts? Secondly, if it does need extra parts, where would I be able to buy the cooler AND the parts all in one place. Thirdly, what TIM is recommended for this cooler? And last, does this cooler require a lapping to be efficient? I recall the TRUE needed to be lapped.

I have a 88CFM Yate Loon fan that would already take care of airflow, so I'm really just worried about those questions above. My temps ATM are at about 53C load. (3.57GHz, 1.4vCore.


----------



## Socom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT*


nice man







loving the ghetto rubber bands, but hey if it works it works







updated list.



Thanks, the fan clips don't fit a 38mm thick fan lol, I am going to zip-tie later on.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Even though I just bought a 1283 not too long ago, I've been thinking about one of these. My first question about it is will it fit the AM2/AM2+ socket without the necessity to buy extra parts? Secondly, if it does need extra parts, where would I be able to buy the cooler AND the parts all in one place. Thirdly, what TIM is recommended for this cooler? And last, does this cooler require a lapping to be efficient? I recall the TRUE needed to be lapped.

I have a 88CFM Yate Loon fan that would already take care of airflow, so I'm really just worried about those questions above. My temps ATM are at about 53C load. (3.57GHz, 1.4vCore.


well i will answer your questions bud, i have it on my AM3 mobo







You have to buy a am2/+ bracket (works AM3) for like $10, get everything together from frozen cpu, i recommend mx-3, but ocz freeze is good as well. The megahalems doesn't need to be lapped at all, the cooler is already flat and requires zero lapping, part of why its great


----------



## Smokinu

Ant thoughts to my question a few post ago?

THanks

Eh nevermind I found my answer. Wont work







guess I am going to have to use 120x25mm fan


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kinubic*


oh man anyone in SO CAL enjoying the weather? lol man my cpu temps are bugging me just coz ambient temps are so friggin hot already hahaha im at 35-41 degrees :3 wish was winter already !!! i dont have ac in my room, case in under a desk with fair space and i only use a fan...










ugh... and right when I'm trying to get 4ghz stable. My idle temps went from 40ish to 50ish. It even started to throttle down to 20x multi on me







. I hit 80C on one of my cores. Its been mid 80's F, ~25-30C. Really sucks for overclocking.

I never thought I would say this...But I can't wait for winter


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kinubic*


oh man anyone in SO CAL enjoying the weather? lol man my cpu temps are bugging me just coz ambient temps are so friggin hot already hahaha im at 35-41 degrees :3 wish was winter already !!! i dont have ac in my room, case in under a desk with fair space and i only use a fan...


Psshhh I was idling like 45-50c with this weather. Currently at 47-43-47-43. Its like 75f at night and an opening my window really doesn't even do anything. I dont even want to try 4.0 w/ HT until like October when it gets colder.


----------



## kinubic

hahaha oh man glad im not the only one. makes me feel better with my temps! lol hahahah my idles are usually 39-42 lol!! my gpu gets quite hot too gotta keep fan speed over 70 :3


----------



## jshay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socom*


Thanks, the fan clips don't fit a 38mm thick fan lol, I am going to zip-tie later on.


Really? I had some sythes as my first fans for the megahelams and they fit fine for me! It's just really tight.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

I'm actually getting a Mega Shadow delivered tomorrow morning. As shown in the second video in the OP of this thread, the guy there has fan clips that slot into the inner part of the chassis of the fan, rather than the outside of it.

Where can I find a set of fan clips like this? If anyone in this thread has a set of those inner-fan-chassis clips, I will gladly pay them for the clips if they do not need them!

Thanks.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT* 
well i will answer your questions bud, i have it on my AM3 mobo







You have to buy a am2/+ bracket (works AM3) for like $10, get everything together from frozen cpu, i recommend mx-3, but ocz freeze is good as well. The megahalems doesn't need to be lapped at all, the cooler is already flat and requires zero lapping, part of why its great









Yeah, I actually found out FrozenCPU sold it yesterday. They're out of stock on the coolers though. I guess I do have a few more questions:

Is it going to be worth it to buy it considering I already have a 1283, which I know isn't a bad cooler at all?

When is the MegaShadow going to be coming out? Besides on eBay? I would like to buy it when it has an official release date on FrozenCPU or something.

I have a 88CFM Yate Loon on my cooler now. Is that sufficient enough, or is there a fan that you would recommend I get? I'm not so much worried about noise, but I don't want it extremely loud as it is. Put it this way: My dorm's AC unit stays on a lot so the fan from that pretty much drowns out my 3 Yate Loons on high (rated for 40dBa).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
When is the MegaShadow going to be coming out? Besides on eBay? I would like to buy it when it has an official release date on FrozenCPU or something.

Do you have something against eBay? Lol. I don't see why won't you get from eBay right now, really.


----------



## Juiced

count me in









Mega with Two Panaflo 120X38 Medium


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Do you have something against eBay? Lol. I don't see why won't you get from eBay right now, really.


Erm, did you miss my post? I said I'd like to get it when and where I can buy ALL of the stuff together. I don't like ordering from multiple places to get the equivalence of about one product. I don't have anything against eBay, but considering it's also $20 more and hasn't been officially released yet, I'd rather not.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Erm, did you miss my post? I said I'd like to get it when and where I can buy ALL of the stuff together. I don't like ordering from multiple places to get the equivalence of about one product. I don't have anything against eBay, but considering it's also $20 more and hasn't been officially released yet, I'd rather not.


Oh ok


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Oh ok










Yeah, sorry if I seemed like a jerk. I really have no problem with eBay, I just hate the hassle of paypal sometimes. I don't like paypal directly connected to my debit card, either.


----------



## skugpezz

i wonder if it would be worth it to join this club


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kinubic*


oh man anyone in SO CAL enjoying the weather? lol man my cpu temps are bugging me just coz ambient temps are so friggin hot already hahaha im at 35-41 degrees :3 wish was winter already !!! i dont have ac in my room, case in under a desk with fair space and i only use a fan...


I wish a real winter would come to Hawaii cause its, on average 86f year round and thats not counting the humidity that can be anywhere between 75%-95%. The coldest it gets here is low sixties and to me that's freezing.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


i wonder if it would be worth it to join this club










Heck yeah its worth it.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I wish a real winter would come to Hawaii cause its, on average 86f year round and thats not counting the humidity that can be anywhere between 75%-95%. The coldest it gets here is low sixties and to me that's freezing.


What are your temps like?


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socom*


Got mine today

















Megahalems with 120x38mm Ultra Kaze's and some AS5







[/IMG]


nice......









you need to remove the 120mm at the rear of the case, it moves no where near as much as the HSFans & is probably hindering exhaust from the CPU..


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I wish a real winter would come to Hawaii cause its, on average 86f year round and thats not counting the humidity that can be anywhere between 75%-95%. The coldest it gets here is low sixties and to me that's freezing.


Trade you places in Ohio 60F is hot as hell. In the winter we get like 15-25F _average_









On the plus side I just turn my fans blowing out and I got me a nice big old expensive heater


----------



## StrictNine

Here's mine, althogh I may be switching to an ifx-14 soon


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Lemmie in!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower*


Lemmie in!



Mega Shadow.. nice.. Wonder why it said Deluxe Edition on the box? Is there a regular edition also? lol


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Mega Shadow.. nice.. Wonder why it said Deluxe Edition on the box? Is there a regular edition also? lol










Prolimatech says its a "Deluxe Edition" of the Megahalems and juat renamed it to Mega Shadow.
Their is no regular edition just one deluxe edition.

EDIT: This should be a Prolimatech Club instead of a Megahalems club so people with Mega Shadows can join also


----------



## reaper~

^^ Thanks for clarifying that for me. And you're right about the name of the club. Oh well, just wait until D3TH.GRUNT is online.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


What are your temps like?


Without my a/c running 39c-43c idle and 52c-55c load with a 3.8 oc. With my a/c on and a 3.9 oc, idle is 23c-26c and load is 42c max no higher.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^^ Thanks for clarifying that for me. And you're right about the name of the club. Oh well, just wait until D3TH.GRUNT is online.


didn't think about that, ok well i changed the name to the prolimatech club, hope we can get some mega shadow owners in as well


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
I wish a real winter would come to Hawaii cause its, on average 86f year round and thats not counting the humidity that can be anywhere between 75%-95%. The coldest it gets here is low sixties and to me that's freezing.

I know what you mean. Its usually like 75-80f here and anything below 60-65f is cold to me.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Without my a/c running 39c-43c idle and 52c-55c load with a 3.8 oc. With my a/c on and a 3.9 oc, idle is 23c-26c and load is 42c max no higher.


Wow that's good. CnQ or anything like that on? What's your A/C set to?


----------



## GazzyG

Just fitted a 'Prolimatech Megahalems' cooler as I was getting v.high temps with my last cooler a 'akasa nero 967'. Anyway I have my i7920 'do' overclocked to 3.5ghz and when I run prime test my temps go into the 80's! I'am using mx-3 and it's quite thick to spread so I'm just looking for some info If anyone is using mx-3 the best way to apply and what temps do you get?
Cheers guys! Will post pics as soon as I get chance!


----------



## Smokinu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
I wish a real winter would come to Hawaii cause its, on average 86f year round and thats not counting the humidity that can be anywhere between 75%-95%. The coldest it gets here is low sixties and to me that's freezing.


LOL. I feel your pain bud, Im up the way from you in Temple Valley.







Although you might be even cooler than I am lol. No breeze cause there's a freakin hill/mountain in front of the house and behind.

Back on the Mega point though.... My Mega shadow should be here very soon and in a couple days I will have the 2 120x25 NB's for a push/pull config. I would have gotten the Panaflo x38 but could not becuase of Mem/Mobo combo.







Ram just too high.


----------



## Smokinu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GazzyG* 
Just fitted a 'Prolimatech Megahalems' cooler as I was getting v.high temps with my last cooler a 'akasa nero 967'. Anyway I have my i7920 'do' overclocked to 3.5ghz and when I run prime test my temps go into the 80's! I'am using mx-3 and it's quite thick to spread so I'm just looking for some info If anyone is using mx-3 the best way to apply and what temps do you get?
Cheers guys! Will post pics as soon as I get chance!

Hmm 80c+ with your OC is way high like you said. I would take the cooler off and see how the TIM looks. You should be able to see how it actually spread once you put the cooler on. See if you need to put a little more or a little less. Is the cpu/cooler getting the proper coverage of the TIM?

There are several methods of applying any TIM. But since the MX-3 you said is very thick, you could use "heat up Tim" method by placing the TIM bottle into a hot cup of water untill its warm. It will then come out the tube easier. Also as I have seen metnioned here previously you could try heating up the cpu with a blow dryer prior to placing the TIM on it. This will help the spread of the material between the cpu and cooler.

I mean I could go on for hours on the various ways to apply the TIM but since the Mega does not need to be lapped then just choose either a small line or do the pea size (i use a grain of rice size) dot thing. Just make sure to check how the TIM spread so yo ucan adjust the amount and placement of the TIM.

Hope it helps you some.


----------



## GazzyG

Yeah, put a pea sized amount on and spread it till all of the cpu was covered in a v.thin layer. Also put a half a pea sized amount on the cooler and spread that all over. Maybe I should see if I can tighten up the screws on the cooler?
By the way my pc boots at 4ghz but the temps are 55-60c idle, 80-90c load.Plus it locks up after running prime for afew minutes! My settings= 19x211-4.00ghz/mem multi-6.0 1266mhz/cpu vcore-1.35/qpi/vtt volt-1.34/ioh core-1.18v/dram-1.60v rest on auto/normal.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GazzyG*


Just fitted a 'Prolimatech Megahalems' cooler as I was getting v.high temps with my last cooler a 'akasa nero 967'. Anyway I have my i7920 'do' overclocked to 3.5ghz and when I run prime test my temps go into the 80's! I'am using mx-3 and it's quite thick to spread so I'm just looking for some info If anyone is using mx-3 the best way to apply and what temps do you get?
Cheers guys! Will post pics as soon as I get chance!


Seems very high for the OC you have with the Mega...

Check my guide (1st link in sig) the TIM section has a review of 80 different pastes. You may decide to choose a different paste but also tells you how to apply the different types of TIM in that review.

There is also a link on how to choose the right TIM for you.

Good luck, hope it all helps.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smokinu*


LOL. I feel your pain bud, Im up the way from you in Temple Valley.







Although you might be even cooler than I am lol. No breeze cause there's a freakin hill/mountain in front of the house and behind.

Back on the Mega point though.... My Mega shadow should be here very soon and in a couple days I will have the 2 120x25 NB's for a push/pull config. I would have gotten the Panaflo x38 but could not becuase of Mem/Mobo combo.







Ram just too high.


You sure about your RAM? I had redlines back when I was using DDR RAM. They would be able to clear this cooler if this cooler is as high as the 1283.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Just for those who are interested

Very large images. M0ar quality pl0zx.


----------



## drjoey1500

wow, ReignsOfPower that looks amazing. If only it had come out a month sooner. That would look really really good in my rig...| c4N |-|4Z 0|\\|3??!?!
















Did it come with those fan clips? they gave you 2 pairs? are they 25mm? Prolimatech should really include the 38mm clips...


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


Did it come with those fan clips? they gave you 2 pairs? are they 25mm? Prolimatech should really include the 38mm clips...


Yes it came with all those accessories in an accessory box. And yes they are 25mm clips only.


----------



## pez

Someone said the Mega Shadow can be gotten on eBay, but I did a search on eBay for it and it didn't show up. Am I missing something?


----------



## the_milk_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower*


Yes it came with all those accessories in an accessory box. And yes they are 25mm clips only.


You lucky SoB..... I only got 2 fan clips with mine...


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Someone said the Mega Shadow can be gotten on eBay, but I did a search on eBay for it and it didn't show up. Am I missing something?


http://cgi.ebay.com/Prolimatech-Mega...d=p3911.c0.m14

The listing has ended. Perhaps he ran out? Nevermind.







Kevin has the link below.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Someone said the Mega Shadow can be gotten on eBay, but I did a search on eBay for it and it didn't show up. Am I missing something?


Here: http://cgi.ebay.com/Prolimatech-Mega...d=p3286.c0.m14

It was very to search it


----------



## azianai

member of the megatron club!


----------



## kevindd992002

I think Jimmy from eBay have more than 12 available for the Mega Shadow. The listing says that he has only 12 of them. The ended listing says he has 9 more available but the new link indicates more than 10 available


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Here: http://cgi.ebay.com/Prolimatech-Mega...d=p3286.c0.m14

It was very to search it










Yeah, that specific one wasn't there yesterday when I searched it.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Well if you live in Australia you can get them from here.
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=12514


----------



## GazzyG

Please add me to the list. Here's a pic of my 'Prolimatech Megahalems'!!!
Cheers...


----------



## ensu3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
I think Jimmy from eBay have more than 12 available for the Mega Shadow. The listing says that he has only 12 of them. The ended listing says he has 9 more available but the new link indicates more than 10 available









Take one off that number, just bought one! Slowly gathering pieces for my i7 setup


----------



## azianai

i see the shadow, im in love @[email protected]
but i don't got $$$$$$


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

updated, put megahalems members in dark gray and mega shadow members in black, lol.


----------



## McDown

Count me in


















My full load temps


----------



## dreadlord369

Well I just ordered a megahalems and like 5 different fans for a project. I guess you can count me in starting monday!


----------



## Beelzeboss

Count me in


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Beelzeboss*


Count me in



















Egad that lack of cable management is hurting my eyes









Welcome to the club anyway


----------



## OSDCrusher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Egad that lack of cable management is hurting my eyes









Welcome to the club anyway










If you think that's bad, you should see my case. Complete mess. But my temps are somehow very good. 37 idle 49 load for my sig rig.


----------



## redalert

here is a pic of mine


----------



## Beelzeboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Egad that lack of cable management is hurting my eyes









Welcome to the club anyway










I know but, but







I suck at it haha
Im saving for my Lian Li, Ill do a better job there


----------



## hombredelassrtas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beelzeboss* 
Count me in


















nice setup just needs alittle tlc on the wires


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
here is a pic of mine

Wow, what happened to it? It looks like your last rig went up in flames


----------



## hombredelassrtas

^^ i think its dust/fingerprints and dirty lens camera


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


Count me in


















My full load temps











Totally love your rig, but I've heard those fans are terrible for using as heatsink fans. They push air amazingly, but supposedly the static pressure isn't really great because there's too little space b/w the heatsink and the fan. Just a thought. Kudos to the rig, though







.


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Totally love your rig, but I've heard those fans are terrible for using as heatsink fans. They push air amazingly, but supposedly the static pressure isn't really great because there's too little space b/w the heatsink and the fan. Just a thought. Kudos to the rig, though







.


Thanks!







I know those fans weren't mean for heatsinks but you can see my temps aren't bad at all and I just love them inside my case. Oh and removable blades









But seriously it's hard to find good fans in Canada. I'd really like some Aces but if I order them from States it will be like $40CA each.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


Thanks!







I know those fans weren't mean for heatsinks but you can see my temps aren't bad at all and I just love them inside my case. Oh and removable blades









But seriously it's hard to find good fans in Canada. I'd really like some Aces but if I order them from States it will be like $40CA each.


Yeah, your temps def. aren't bad heh. What about Yate Loons? Those can be had pretty damn cheap.


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Yeah, your temps def. aren't bad heh. What about Yate Loons? Those can be had pretty damn cheap.


Yeah cheap'n'loud








I got my Twisters for $9 each which is damn cheap too.


----------



## wuttz

post pics nao!


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beelzeboss* 
Count me in




























come on sir just spend a little time with it. If you plan to get the Lian Li might as well practice now right?









mine is not the best, but it may motivate you a little to clean up


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
Yeah cheap'n'loud








I got my Twisters for $9 each which is damn cheap too.

Only about 2dba more than the R4's and half the price







.


----------



## Tatakai All

Whoa,







this thread blew up! Nice pics people, keep 'em coming. I'll be posting new pics when megatron gets settled in new home. (Silverstone RV01)


----------



## Boomstick68

Add me please. Using a crappy Antec full tower server case at the moment, but, planning on upgrading to the HAF soon. I love the Megatron. Temps are great with my OC. I'm going to reconfigure the fans, I don't think I need a push/pull in this set up because the exhaust fans are close enough to the cooler. A work in progress...















[/IMG]


----------



## azianai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Only about 2dba more than the R4's and half the price







.


I use Enermax Cluster fans for my Case =)
Love the enermax twister style =D


----------



## deleter

Add me, Megahalem FTW! Pictures are in my SIG build log.


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


Wow, what happened to it? It looks like your last rig went up in flames











Quote:



Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas*


^^ i think its dust/fingerprints and dirty lens camera










^This mostly dust/fingerprints


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

club updated, banner is up! Thank ANTH0789 everyone for designing it, i think it came out great







Keep posting pics and joining in guys, and remember that all are welcome, i wanna start to see some more mega-shadow owners join in, will put your name in black in the members list


----------



## ShadowFox19

If I was sticking with air cooling, I would totally switch out my chrome Megahalems for a Mega Shadow...plus, it goes with my user name and case a lot better, LOL!


----------



## vinzend

anyone uses 955BE here? what're ur temps?


----------



## pestypest

+1 I digg the banner nice work!


----------



## Floy

I have been thinking about getting the Megahalem, but I am unsure of what fan to get. I have read about Panaflo and San Ace, but the problem is, I cannot get those here in Germany...what would be good alternatives to use?


----------



## ReignsOfPower

As if only one in black writing. I feel so segregated









I'm going to install it this weekend hopefully. Will post pics when I do.


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
anyone uses 955BE here? what're ur temps?

Well I just installed my Megahelems and 2 NB 120X25mm on Tuesday and I must say I am smiling from ear to ear







I run around 38-40c idle and 49-51c load with a 965 140 W quad core!!!. I have another problem with a memory slot ATM so whens thats done I'll post some screenies


----------



## [SilverToy]

I love mine and would like to join the club. These are worth spreading the word.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
anyone uses 955BE here? what're ur temps?

Here you go.


----------



## wuttz

wow 42C load temps at 3.9, that is awesome! mind telling us ambients?


----------



## Boomstick68

Can someone explain how to put the banner in my sig? It's "Help a dip**** noob day" so do a good deed.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boomstick68* 
Can someone explain how to put the banner in my sig? It's "Help a dip**** noob day" so do a good deed.









Go to your User CP (on top) and then Edit Signature. After that just copy and paste that PHP Code in there.


----------



## kinubic

just wondering if its my seating or the heatsink that cud be making my core temp differences around 2-8 degree difference. heres what i mean. usually during the day when its warm my idle temps are aroun 38-42 on all 4 cores with a 1-2 degree differnce but tonight was differnt

http://www.overclock.net/7167245-post1160.html


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kinubic*


just wondering if its my seating or the heatsink that cud be making my core temp differences around 2-8 degree difference. heres what i mean. usually during the day when its warm my idle temps are aroun 38-42 on all 4 cores with a 1-2 degree differnce but tonight was differnt

http://www.overclock.net/7167245-post1160.html


I think it's normal with a quad core CPU. I get fairly the same results with my Q6600.







No need to worry, but lapping your heatsink so that you achieve a very very flat surface would lessen the difference between cores, but to me it's not worth it.


----------



## kinubic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


I think it's normal with a quad core CPU. I get fairly the same results with my Q6600.







No need to worry, but lapping your heatsink so that you achieve a very very flat surface would lessen the difference between cores, but to me it's not worth it.


salamat men!! hahah where are u from the phils lol? ur in the phils now? pretty good rig for someone in the phils. just coz its pricey and hard to get some parts.
hopefully the temps are ok! and i wont need to do any reseating


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kinubic*


salamat men!! hahah where are u from the phils lol? ur in the phils now? pretty good rig for someone in the phils. just coz its pricey and hard to get some parts.
hopefully the temps are ok! and i wont need to do any reseating


Lol, I'm from Pampanga and yes I'm in the Philippines right now. AFAIK, you're one of the buyers of the MegaShadow from jimmy in eBay right?

Actually, my sig is not that updated. My MegaShadow would be arriving next week (got it from jimmy also)







And I'd be updating my TX850 to HX850 anytime soon. Also, I'm waiting for those OCZ Blades LV PC2-9600 RAMs and lastly I'm also waiting for the new ATI Vidcards







That would complete my rig, lol.

Don't worry about the temps, it's normal.









Are you a Filipino?


----------



## kinubic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Lol, I'm from Pampanga and yes I'm in the Philippines right now. AFAIK, you're one of the buyers of the MegaShadow from jimmy in eBay right?

Actually, my sig is not that updated. My MegaShadow would be arriving next week (got it from jimmy also)







And I'd be updating my TX850 to HX850 anytime soon. Also, I'm waiting for those OCZ Blades LV PC2-9600 RAMs and lastly I'm also waiting for the new ATI Vidcards







That would complete my rig, lol.

Don't worry about the temps, it's normal.









Are you a Filipino?


haha no didnt buy one of jimmy! i got it from a fellow ocn . just the regular megahalem







lol damn dude! u prolly got a nice job to pay this much for ur pc lol xD seeing how hard it is sa pinas! yeah im half filipino half swiss







stayed there for 10 years(philippines) moved to states 4 years ago.
u bought all ur stuff from here? and had them shipped to philippines? lol man !!!!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kinubic*


haha no didnt buy one of jimmy! i got it from a fellow ocn . just the regular megahalem







lol damn dude! u prolly got a nice job to pay this much for ur pc lol xD seeing how hard it is sa pinas! yeah im half filipino half swiss







stayed there for 10 years(philippines) moved to states 4 years ago.
u bought all ur stuff from here? and had them shipped to philippines? lol man !!!!


Oh ok, cool! Lol, no dude. I just graduated from College last year and looking for jobs right now. I just sell the things that I don't use and buy new ones









And I'm used to buying from the States, especially Amazon and eBay







I use Johhny Air as my courier, if you know that company.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wuttz*


wow 42c load temps at 3.9, that is awesome! Mind telling us ambients?


72f


----------



## kinubic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Oh ok, cool! Lol, no dude. I just graduated from College last year and looking for jobs right now. I just sell the things that I don't use and buy new ones









And I'm used to buying from the States, especially Amazon and eBay







I use Johhny Air as my courier, if you know that company.


haha nice. not havnt heard of them lol. u proly have a kickass rig compared to what others have in the phils lol ;p kudos to u man!


----------



## McDown

I was bored


----------



## kinubic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


I was bored



















AHAHAHAHHAH THAT IS AWESOME !!!!! lol that wud make a nice applique without the background!!! @[email protected]


----------



## Riou

Add me to Megatron club!







(I finally got some pics up.)


----------



## Aden Florian

Fans are too big







, I think I'll get some Yate Loons.










*album*


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

UPDATED, nice pics and great to see more people joining in, keep em comin


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*


Fans are too big







, I think I'll get some Yate Loons.










*album*


Looks like you have the same issue as me. The heatsinks on my RAM are big and prevents the fan from fitting properly on the Mega.


----------



## All_Ways_Custom

I was just wondering I had the Mega on my Foxconn Bloodrage mobo before it died. Now I'm going to a Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 will I have any clearance issues with my ram it'll be in push/pull. I'm using low-profile ram so I hope its not a problem.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*


Fans are too big







, I think I'll get some Yate Loons.


Thoese fins on the Dominator can come off. Have you tried removing them?


----------



## Anth0789

I like this cooler. Hopefully ill get one for my new build.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
I like this cooler. Hopefully ill get one for my new build.

i hope you do anth, its surely the best cooler i have used by a margin. And thanks once again for doing the banner bro


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reaper~* 
Thoese fins on the Dominator can come off. Have you tried removing them?

The fan would still hit, notice how the other one sits a llittle below the bottom of the mega.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
The fan would still hit, notice how the other one sits a llittle below the bottom of the mega.

I see. I had the same problem, ended up getting some new RAMs with no heatspreaders or fins. lol


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


Originally Posted by *All_Ways_Custom* 
I was just wondering I had the Mega on my Foxconn Bloodrage mobo before it died. Now I'm going to a Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 will I have any clearance issues with my ram it'll be in push/pull. I'm using low-profile ram so I hope its not a problem.

You should be fine using low profile RAM. I'm thinking of selling my OCZ Blades for some low profile GSkill.


----------



## ShadowFox19

Has anyone used Noiseblocker fans on their Megahalems?
OR, does anyone have any ideas how I can get my Panaflo's to be a little quieter?


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19*


Has anyone used Noiseblocker fans on their Megahalems?
OR, does anyone have any ideas how I can get my Panaflo's to be a little quieter?


I have 2 120 x 25mm NB's and they are very efficient with some good flow, sort of overkill considering my case fans and 3 GPU fans but they are most definetly quiet.


----------



## Anth0789

Which fan do you guys recommend for this cooler?


----------



## reaper~

^^ I like my 120 x 38mm Panaflo (link). Not too loud, great CFM, etc. San Ace is supposed to be good also.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Which fan do you guys recommend for this cooler?


Any, it's that good.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


^^ I like my 120 x 38mm Panaflo (link). Not too loud, great CFM, etc. San Ace is supposed to be good also.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Any, it's that good.


Cool thanks!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Cool thanks!


You're welcome and once you get the Megatron, come join the club already.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Which fan do you guys recommend for this cooler?


SAN ACE. http://www.overclock.net/cyberdruidp...-interest.html

If you can get them @ http://www.petrastechshop.com/12x38sadesan.html or anywhere when it comes back in stock.


----------



## neDav

Nice pics guys, i'll post mine as soon as I take mine out the box. I honestly don't know when that will be. Currently trying to rig up something to turn my Ziggy's 90Â°, so they blow out the back of my AM2 rigs.


----------



## kevindd992002

Here ya go: http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/prod...oducts_id=1353


----------



## Floy

So, I ask again...

Quote:



I have been thinking about getting the Megahalem, but I am unsure of what fan to get. I have read about Panaflo and San Ace, but the problem is, I cannot get those here in Germany...what would be good alternatives to use?


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


So, I ask again...


Go with Noise Blockers.


----------



## Floy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


Go with Noise Blockers.


So, a push-pull configuration with 25mm fans would be best then, compared to one 38mm? Or is there no difference?

The 38mm fan that I could get, the Scythe Ultra Kaze is a nice one, with a high CFM rate, but it's 46db loud!

Which noiseblockers would you recommend?

Alternately, what would you all think of this?

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...20x38mm--.html


----------



## jbranton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
So, a push-pull configuration with 25mm fans would be best then, compared to one 38mm? Or is there no difference?

The 38mm fan that I could get, the Scythe Ultra Kaze is a nice one, with a high CFM rate, but it's 46db loud!

Which noiseblockers would you recommend?

Alternately, what would you all think of this?

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...20x38mm--.html


I use a push-pull configuration with these. They seem to work fine for me, and they are very quiet.


----------



## GazzyG

Hi, Alot of users in the u.k. go for these in push/pull config 'Akasa AK-FN057 Apache Super Silent 120mm Fan' -
- S-FLOW fan blade design delivers 30% higher airflow
- IP-54 military standard moisture and dust protection
- Super silent with PWM auto speed control
- Hydro Dynamic Bearing extends fan life up to 50,000 hours
- Dimension 120 X 120 X 25mm
- Bearing HDB (Hydro Dynamic Bearing)
- Speed 600 -1300 RPM
- Max airflow 57.53 CFM (97.74 m3/h)
- Sound level 6.9 -16.05 dB(A)
I've got one in my system. Temps not over 63c full load @ 3.7ghz.


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


So, a push-pull configuration with 25mm fans would be best then, compared to one 38mm? Or is there no difference?

The 38mm fan that I could get, the Scythe Ultra Kaze is a nice one, with a high CFM rate, but it's 46db loud!

Which noiseblockers would you recommend?

Alternately, what would you all think of this?

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...20x38mm--.html


All I know is that when I installed my NB, I disconnected all the fans in my case and tuned down my GPU fans and I could not hear anything except my Hard Drive....I Idle @ 38c and 47c @ load. Best fans I ever purchased.

http://www.noiseblocker.de/en/produktmeta_luefter.php


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


All I know is that when I installed my NB, I disconnected all the fans in my case and tuned down my GPU fans and I could not hear anything except my Hard Drive....I Idle @ 38c and 47c @ load. Best fans I ever purchased.

http://www.noiseblocker.de/en/produktmeta_luefter.php


Which NB's, specifically, do you have on your Megahalems?


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

I just got mine today and I got it installed. Initial temps are 36 C idle and 47 C load. However for it to be accurate the AS 5 needs to cure.

Here are some pics!

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1253060488
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1253060488
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1253060488


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Meta-Prometheus*


I just got mine today and I got it installed. Initial temps are 36 C idle and 47 C load. However for it to be accurate the AS 5 needs to cure.

Here are some pics!

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1253060488
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1253060488
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1253060488


That fan looks small, I am just so used to seeing ppl with 38mm ones. 
Are you planning to add another fan (push pull config)?


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19* 
Which NB's, specifically, do you have on your Megahalems?

I bought two of these :http://www.frozencpu.com/products/84...36c15s60#blank


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


I bought two of these :http://www.frozencpu.com/products/84...36c15s60#blank


Thanks!

Here are some updated pics of my Megahalems in my system:


















My only gripe with it, is that it's a really tight fit. It pushes up against the mobo cooler.


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raiden911*


That fan looks small, I am just so used to seeing ppl with 38mm ones. 
Are you planning to add another fan (push pull config)?











Yes I will be doing push/pull but the fans I was going to use seemed to have disappeared. So for now I just put another 120x25 I had lying around on it.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Here we go ladies


----------



## dreadlord369

You can add me now! I just received mine
Pictures


----------



## aln688

I didn't know this thread existed until now, please add me to the list.



















My CPU heat-sink fan is a "San Ace", 9G1212H401, 120x25mm, rated at 88 CFM @ 40 dBA. It's got a high static pressure rating, easily as much as 38mm thick fans.

My front and rear case fans are "San Ace" also, 9G1212H101's, 120x38mm, rated at 98 CFM @ 39 dBA. They do steal some of the air from the CPU heat-sink fan when they spin at full blast, but most of the time they are slowed down by the board's Q-Fan control.

The bolts on the rear case fan (8-32 x 2") were custom cut to avoid hitting the Megahalems. My system is border-line loud but it's kept very chilly inside that case.


----------



## Sinfull

Hi all, I hope i can put this question here, i was recommended to ask you all.

I have an Intel Q6600 @2.4ghz. currently I have a Zalman CNPS9500A for cooling.
Problem is it doesn't have a very good mounting system and seems to hang off the CPU not making very good contact and uneven temperatures.

My questions are

how well does the Prolimatech Megahalem for Intel Socket 775 / 1366 mount??

Whats it cooling like???

What fan do you use and how is the fan mounted???

has anyone tried to water cool it somehow???

Also

With my current fan i was able to overclock to 3.1 Ghz stable. now I have recently moved to a remote area of Australia where the ambient temps sit around the 25-35 Degree C most of the year. My Zalman just doesn't cut the cheese any more and have had to take it back to standard clock speeds.

here is a couple of pics of my temps

Idle










Full load










_*Note the varying core temps*_

any recommendations or questions feel free to post them up.

Thanks for you help everyone in the know.


----------



## aln688

The Prolimatech Megahalems does an extremely good job of cooling the CPU, and its mounting system is excellent - very secure. In fact the Megahalems is the best heat-sink I've ever used, I was using a Noctua U12P, then I switched to the PM and actually witnessed a 4 degree drop, using the same hardware.

The fan I use is a "San Ace" 88 CFM @ 40 dBA fan, probably an over the top fan for this, but I wanted reliability and not having to change it for a while. This fan also has high static pressure on it too. Although having said that, a simple Scythe SFF21F 63 CFM fan would suffice as well I suspect. It's held on by the 25mm clips (clips for one fan that is) that come with the PM package.

I've never tried water-cooling, and don't plan to either. Obviously if you look around a lot of people use it with great success. For me I don't like mixing electronics and fluids, but it does provide great results.

A variation in core temperatures is normal, although I have to say jumping from 83 to 67 is more of a difference than I've ever saw. Usually it's within 10 degrees or so. I would try re-seating everything using your current heat-sink, including being careful with the amount of compound you put on.

In summary, the PM is an excellent heat-sink, from the package contents to the construction to the performance.


----------



## Sinfull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aln688*


The Prolimatech Megahalems does an extremely good job of cooling the CPU, and its mounting system is excellent - very secure. In fact the Megahalems is the best heat-sink I've ever used, I was using a Noctua U12P, then I switched to the PM and actually witnessed a 4 degree drop, using the same hardware.

The fan I use is a "San Ace" 88 CFM @ 40 dBA fan, probably an over the top fan for this, but I wanted reliability and not having to change it for a while. This fan also has high static pressure on it too. Although having said that, a simple Scythe SFF21F 63 CFM fan would suffice as well I suspect. It's held on by the 25mm clips (clips for one fan that is) that come with the PM package.

I've never tried water-cooling, and don't plan to either. Obviously if you look around a lot of people use it with great success. For me I don't like mixing electronics and fluids, but it does provide great results.

A variation in core temperatures is normal, although I have to say jumping from 83 to 67 is more of a difference than I've ever saw. Usually it's within 10 degrees or so. I would try re-seating everything using your current heat-sink, including being careful with the amount of compound you put on.

In summary, the PM is an excellent heat-sink, from the package contents to the construction to the performance.


Thanks for you reply, you have answered it very well.

I think i will give the PM a go. once it arrives i'll post some temp pics so we can see what sort of difference it can make.

thanks again


----------



## Hurtn4ASquirtn

Hi guys and girls I have the Mega Shadow Prolimatech Megahalem and was hoping this was O.K to post some pics here of it. Is it worthy, think its the same but black and you know what they say.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hurtn4ASquirtn*


Hi guys and girls I have the Mega Shadow Prolimatech Megahalem and was hoping this was O.K to post some pics here of it. Is it worthy, think its the same but black and you know what they say.


Of course IT IS worthy









Mine will arrive next week, it looks very sexy!


----------



## Hurtn4ASquirtn

OK I'm doing a mod to my case on Saturday to clean up the cables and I will post some pics of it and me in all our glory. LOL yes it is indeed sexxxxy.


----------



## Bigspender

My mega shadow will be here tomorrow with my new lancool k62. Will post pics as soon as its complete.


----------



## shanbcn

Can you install Megahalems with 38mm fan alonside triple channel ram? My MB is Asus p6t.


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hurtn4ASquirtn*


Hi guys and girls I have the Mega Shadow Prolimatech Megahalem and was hoping this was O.K to post some pics here of it. Is it worthy, think its the same but black and you know what they say.


I would think so, of course it's worthy, after all it's the "black" version of the Megahalems! Upload those pictures!


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shanbcn*


Can you install Megahalems with 38mm fan alonside triple channel ram? My MB is Asus p6t.


Yes, with the condition that the RAM modules are low-profile, i.e. the heat spreaders are not too tall. My RAM is this, low-profile, fits beautifully:










...or here is one of my references images showing the Megahalems sitting over the RAM modules on my board:


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aln688*


Yes, with the condition that the RAM modules are low-profile, i.e. the heat spreaders are not too tall. My RAM is this, low-profile, fits beautifully:










...or here is one of my references images showing the Megahalems sitting over the RAM modules on my board:











ah. thx for the pic. I am planning to get the same rams. Too bad that the Corsair GT dominators won't fit.


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raiden911*


ah. thx for the pic. I am planning to get the same rams. Too bad that the Corsair GT dominators won't fit.










Glad to help. It's no loss on the GT's, with the Elpida ICs which apparently caused problems, you're likely better off without them. However I believe Corsair revised or fixed the problems, even still, the performance increase over 1600 modules is negligible.


----------



## JorgyBaby

Cant wait to join this club. My megahalem should be here start of next week, ordering today


----------



## Jo0

Here's my rig with my Megahalem!
LINK:http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...aven-02-a.html


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jo0*


Here's my rig with my Megahalem!
LINK:http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...aven-02-a.html











Niiiice! How do you like the RV02?


----------



## Jo0

Its really nice actually.







I have a "semi-review" written up in that link. Hmm just looking at that pic makes me want to tuck my PSU cables to the side some more.


----------



## Smokinu

Hello everyone.

I recieved my mega shadow in the mail this past weekend and began the installation process of 10 fans, fan controllers,etc and saved my heatsink for last. Soooo, I put the back plate on as per instructions for the 1366 socket, screwed in the mounting post, placed the 2 bars into place. (the bars will only fit using the furthest apart holes). and then began to install the heatsink itself. Well Come to find out the middle bracket that attaches the heatsink to the mobo is not cut right. Well the holes will not line up inorder to screw the spring loaded screws in. it looks like I need about another 3-5mm before the mounting holes would line up. Anyone else ran into anythign like this so far? I will prob just mod the mounting bar to work becuase of the long shipping time to hawaii lol.


----------



## Jo0

you should contact prolimatech. Theres a thread on here that shows their amazing CS. Take advantage of it.


----------



## Smokinu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jo0*


you should contact prolimatech. Theres a thread on here that shows their amazing CS. Take advantage of it.










Oh i know they are good folks and all I just dont have time to dork around with shipping and what not. I need my rig up and runnin ASAP. I will just have to drill the mounting bracket hole slightly larger to accomendate. This wont hurt any type of temps or anything I just wanted to see if anyone else had the same issue.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smokinu*


Hello everyone.

I recieved my mega shadow in the mail this past weekend and began the installation process of 10 fans, fan controllers,etc and saved my heatsink for last. Soooo, I put the back plate on as per instructions for the 1366 socket, screwed in the mounting post, placed the 2 bars into place. (the bars will only fit using the furthest apart holes). and then began to install the heatsink itself. Well Come to find out the middle bracket that attaches the heatsink to the mobo is not cut right. Well the holes will not line up inorder to screw the spring loaded screws in. it looks like I need about another 3-5mm before the mounting holes would line up. Anyone else ran into anythign like this so far? I will prob just mod the mounting bar to work becuase of the long shipping time to hawaii lol.


Contact Prolimatech they should take care of it and send you a new one.


----------



## Smokinu

I shot an email off to Minna at Prolimatech so they atleast new about the problem. I wouldnt want others to get the same thing.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

new Mobo, more cards and different PM orientation


----------



## Smokinu

Hello again everyone.

I was able to fix my mounting problem by re drilling the hole on one of the side mounting aluminum strips. The problem ended up being that the hole was slightly drilled at a angle. Wasent a big problem once I figured it out. Everything is installed now and my temps dropped from my max (during Prime95 test) of 75c to 67c. All in all I am pretty happy with the cooler so far. I will be adding pics very soon


----------



## GRPace

sign me up,


----------



## Smokinu

Ok go ahead and sign me up as well. and here is a pic.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
new Mobo, more cards and different PM orientation




































Nice bench setup. Any particular reason why you oriented your CPU fans to blow towards your video cards?


----------



## Floy

I am really close of buying the Megahalem, but still a few questions...

Will it fit well in my case (CM 690)?
Will there be any problems mounting it on my board (Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P)? Will it overlap any of my RAM slots, either with two 25mm fans or one 38mm fan?
GA-MA790XT-UD4P

Btw, since I have the AMD Phenom II 720BE, I will also be using the AMD mounting bracket...


----------



## Jo0

It will overlap your ram slots if you mount it parallel to the DIMM slots. If you use low profile memory then it shouldn't be a problem. Yes you will be using the AMD bracket.


----------



## kevindd992002

..


----------



## animere

Add me. I love the my prolimatech megahalems.



















Crappy Cell Phone Pics but IDK where my camera is at the moment


----------



## hombredelassrtas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lelouche* 
Nice bench setup. Any particular reason why you oriented your CPU fans to blow towards your video cards?









yup, about a 4 deg difference on the cpu is why







i couldnt get it to fit east west like my old setup (hits the NB). i tried it sucking from south blowing north but it went up about 4 deg. blowing north to south actually cools the NB abit and lowers cpu temps


----------



## Floy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jo0* 
It will overlap your ram slots if you mount it parallel to the DIMM slots. If you use low profile memory then it shouldn't be a problem. Yes you will be using the AMD bracket.

I am using OCZ Platinum 1600mhz DDR3 memory...and when looking at my RAM, the sticks do not seem to be very tall...


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


I am using OCZ Platinum 1600mhz DDR3 memory...and when looking at my RAM, the sticks do not seem to be very tall...


If you have the short heatspreaders on your ram, then I am only concerned about the northbridge heatsink and mosfet heatsink. Check to see if your mosfet and northbridge heatsink is not taller than the ram in your board. The Megahalems would fit in both a horizontal and vertical orientation if those heatsinks are short. I get maybe 1 cm of clearance between my Megahalems and my ram.


----------



## Hurtn4ASquirtn

Here we go everyone im back And have the Mega Shadow installed, here is some before and after shots.

This is With the bad cable management and Zalman 9700








[/URL][/IMG]

It has arrived OH so lovely....







A bit of cable management and looks better



The Finished result



Hope you like


----------



## Floy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


If you have the short heatspreaders on your ram, then I am only concerned about the northbridge heatsink and mosfet heatsink. Check to see if your mosfet and northbridge heatsink is not taller than the ram in your board. The Megahalems would fit in both a horizontal and vertical orientation if those heatsinks are short. I get maybe 1 cm of clearance between my Megahalems and my ram.


With how it looks, my RAM seems to be the tallest component aroud the CPU.

I actually am somewhat new to all of this, so could you tell me, what is a mosfet and what it loos like? I know what the NB is, but am unclear on what it looks like.

Are the mosfet and NB linked with the cooling system around my CPU bracket? So where it says "Ultra Durable" and "Gigabyte"?


----------



## Maestrotogo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokinu* 
Ok go ahead and sign me up as well. and here is a pic.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hurtn4ASquirtn* 
Here we go everyone im back And have the Mega Shadow installed, here is some before and after shots.

This is With the bad cable management and Zalman 9700



It has arrived OH so lovely....







A bit of cable management and looks better



The Finished result



Hope you like

Nice pics. Pretty secksi coolers dere


----------



## shanbcn

I keep getting CPU fan error, it is because i have conected my 38mm fan to Fan controller?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanbcn* 
I keep getting CPU fan error, it is because i have conected my 38mm fan to Fan controller?

Did you disable the cpu fan detection in the BIOS?


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

updated







sorry its taking longer and longer to update guys, college is seriously taking its toll on me







nevertheless i can still update the OP


----------



## M1 Abrams

was going to just put a link to these pics but I checked with D3TH.GRUNT & it was ok to post pics here. I hope they aren't too big.
I was using the TRUE 120 push/pull no washer mod for years its good but found better .
I lapped the TRUE & yes, I lapped the Mega.
I used IC Diamond TIM on both TRUE & Mega
I ran the TRUE at same BIOS sets, fan setup, ambient, & hardware as the Mega.
Same everything, apples to apples.
Both prime95 blend 30 mins. 79F ambient.
Can I join?

The first pic is the Mega kit with extra fan clips.
Mega stock .(quite distorted,not flat)

220 grit after 1 sheet paper used
you can see where it was high(convex) in the center,dark spots on corners.

2000 grit done, its kind of blurry,the sun was hitting it.
3 of the finished Mega lap


----------



## M1 Abrams

Next are of
TRUE case setup
TRUE lap
Mega case setup

next is a pic of fan filter on Mega, had it on the TRUE so apples to apples.
They are identical fan setups with fan filter on both push fans.
pics of the TRUE 120 & the Thermalright 90.
pic of particle trap filter I use on air compressor to clean inside of pc, fans,etc.
It traps water & super small particles in the glass bowl.


----------



## M1 Abrams

Next is install of the Mega
step 1) Pics of backplate, & MB back before backplate








step2) screw the short end of the double ended stud into the back plate x4.
step3) place 2 aluminum strip adapters as shown.
Notice the vacant hole next to the double ended stud , where long end is sticking up.
So make sure your looks exactly like this looks with 1366.
If you pick up the adapter it can be rotated 180 degrees and it will fit ,but not work.

step4) use 4 screw nuts fingertight to secure the adapters.

Step5) apply IC diamond about 5mm in size in the center, pea size.
I have no problem squeezing it out of tube.
step6) Place the sink on the cpu(make sure MB in level or it will slide off).
put on the mounting plate, between the heatpipes.
use a phillips screwdriver and bottom out the spring screws x 2

spring screw install & tighten
edit: pic from newegg is here still


----------



## M1 Abrams

FAN INSTALL
step7) place fan on the heatsink and put the clip along heatsink side and put clip in holes on fan
after one side fan clip is on the fan stays in place pretty much by itself till you get the other clip on.
In pic I have just one side on and it holds ok.

Thanks for looking
TRUE Prime
Mega prime
edit> pics are gone,website not reliable where I uploaded them to I guess.
I'll try to repost them


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
With how it looks, my RAM seems to be the tallest component aroud the CPU.

I actually am somewhat new to all of this, so could you tell me, what is a mosfet and what it loos like? I know what the NB is, but am unclear on what it looks like.

Are the mosfet and NB linked with the cooling system around my CPU bracket? So where it says "Ultra Durable" and "Gigabyte"?

Yes, "Ultra Durable" is the heatsink for the mosfet. The mosfet is a type of transistor that regulates the electricity in the motherboard, and it is very important that it stays cool. "Gigabyte" is the location of the northbridge heatsink. There is also another chip on the lower end of the board called a southbridge, but that does not effect your CPU heatsink installation.


----------



## Floy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


Yes, "Ultra Durable" is the heatsink for the mosfet. The mosfet is a type of transistor that regulates the electricity in the motherboard, and it is very important that it stays cool. "Gigabyte" is the location of the northbridge heatsink. There is also another chip on the lower end of the board called a southbridge, but that does not effect your CPU heatsink installation.


Thank you very much for the response, very helpful! So, the Megahalem WILL overlap my RAM because of the fan, but it should not be a problem as my RAM will fit under it?

If that is the case, then I am pretty much set to go with the cooler. One question still, will the Megahalem fit well in my case, the CM690? I have read that the Mega is a little bit shorter than the Dark Knight. If that is true, then it should fit without problems.


----------



## grunion

Great pics

You use 4x the amount of TIM that I use.
Have you tried with less?


----------



## M1 Abrams

grunion said:


> Great pics
> 
> You use 4x the amount of TIM that I use.
> Have you tried with less?
> 
> Hello
> I just went by the diamond website for the amount.
> It said 5mm in size approx size of a pea.
> Thats how I put it on the TRUE & then I just did it to Mega also.
> Good idea to try with less.
> Its such a chore to remove the HSink to try it though.
> I will try using less next time I have MB out of case.
> 
> edit> heres the link
> http://innovationcooling.com/applica...structions.htm


----------



## drjoey1500

Yea, you should be able to get away with using less than that, especially lapped.


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M1 Abrams*












Holy crap, that's a lot of thermal paste! It looks like something your dog would apply to it, LOL!

The Prolimatech website says that lapping it won't improve it's performance. Actually, it advises you, not to.

I thought when you lap the cooler, you should lap the CPU as well, so the two have perfectly matching surfaces...I could be wrong.


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tizmo*


Thank you very much for the response, very helpful! So, the Megahalem WILL overlap my RAM because of the fan, but it should not be a problem as my RAM will fit under it?

If that is the case, then I am pretty much set to go with the cooler. One question still, will the Megahalem fit well in my case, the CM690? I have read that the Mega is a little bit shorter than the Dark Knight. If that is true, then it should fit without problems.


Yes, the Megahalems and/or fan will hang over your ram depending upon the way you mount it to your motherboard. That is no problem as long as you use install the ram beforehand if you use the closest 2 ram slots.

The heatsink should fit inside the CM690. As long as you do not have any side case fans around the CPU area, it should definitely fit.

Go and buy it already!


----------



## Floy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


Yes, the Megahalems and/or fan will hang over your ram depending upon the way you mount it to your motherboard. That is no problem as long as you use install the ram beforehand if you use the closest 2 ram slots.

The heatsink should fit inside the CM690. As long as you do not have any side case fans around the CPU area, it should definitely fit.

Go and buy it already!










Ok, thank you very much for the confirmation! I will be ordering tomorrow then!


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M1 Abrams*


Holy poo poo
It looks as if IC Diamond website has a similar "pile".The Manufacturers of this TIM.








As far as lapping goes, I chose to lap it.

""Proper application is critical to optimum performance. Squeeze onto the center of the CPU an amount of IC Diamond compound about the size of a pea (5.0mm to 5.5mm) on the center of the CPU where most heat is concentrated.""


Everytime I see a Tim Pic I feel like I never put enough on my CPU, that Pea looks twice the size of mine


----------



## Floy

As for the fan, I do not want to pay the premium for shipping from the UK, so that is why I would like to get ones that are available here in Germany.

Would this Yate Loon 38mm fan be ok?

*Yate Loon D12SL-12D 1350RPM*


----------



## BlackBabyJesus

May I post a question in here?









I'm wondering if it would be viable to put a fanless Megahalems on a 920 D0 @ 4.0 ghz or so. Any of you tried it? It would be nice to run a heavily oc'ed 920 with passive cooling 24/7









Alternatively, what is the best silent fan for it?


----------



## Bull

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *BlackBabyJesus*   May I post a question in here?









I'm wondering if it would be viable to put a fanless Megahalems on a 920 D0 @ 4.0 ghz or so. Any of you tried it? It would be nice to run a heavily oc'ed 920 with passive cooling 24/7









Alternatively, what is the best silent fan for it?  
You will have 2 much heat IMO..these fans are pretty quiet

Link:   
 YouTube - Noise Blocker M12 S2


----------



## hombredelassrtas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackBabyJesus*


May I post a question in here?









I'm wondering if it would be viable to put a fanless Megahalems on a 920 D0 @ 4.0 ghz or so. Any of you tried it? It would be nice to run a heavily oc'ed 920 with passive cooling 24/7









Alternatively, what is the best silent fan for it?


Silent fan. you really need to move the heat away from the PM even at a slower quieter rate


----------



## BlackBabyJesus

Alright. Is a Megahalem with a silent fan actually better than the Noctua U12P 1366 with its 2 fans at low rpm though?

Boy it's hard to decide!


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smokinu*


Hello again everyone.

I was able to fix my mounting problem by re drilling the hole on one of the side mounting aluminum strips. The problem ended up being that the hole was slightly drilled at a angle. Wasent a big problem once I figured it out. Everything is installed now and my temps dropped from my max (during Prime95 test) of 75c to 67c. All in all I am pretty happy with the cooler so far. I will be adding pics very soon










I had that problem too, the mounting plate hole was drilled at an angle. I had to use a round file and file it so the backplate screw could get through the bracket in its entirety.


----------



## NYM

JUst a question,

the fan clips which are included in the box, supports both 120mm x 38mm and 120mm x 25mm fans?


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYM* 
JUst a question,

the fan clips which are included in the box, supports both 120mm x 38mm and 120mm x 25mm fans?

No, just one 120x25mm fan only. You need to buy the 120x38mm fan clips separately.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackBabyJesus* 
Alright. Is a Megahalem with a silent fan actually better than the Noctua U12P 1366 with its 2 fans at low rpm though?

Boy it's hard to decide!









the mega is better than the noctua no matter what. I should know, i had a noctua with a silverstone fm121 and that takes it from behind compared to the mega with even a cheap fan


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
As for the fan, I do not want to pay the premium for shipping from the UK, so that is why I would like to get ones that are available here in Germany.

Would this Yate Loon 38mm fan be ok?

*Yate Loon D12SL-12D 1350RPM*

Yates are good fans. If you want better temps, get the medium speed Yates.


----------



## kevindd992002

So every MegaShadow bracket included have the problem of not fitting exactly in the board?!


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aln688*


No, just one 120x25mm fan only. You need to buy the 120x38mm fan clips separately.


You can always zip-tie the 38mm fan to the 25mm fan clip. Another guy on here did that. It works great


----------



## Floy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


Yates are good fans. If you want better temps, get the medium speed Yates.


Ok, will do!

EDIT: If I get a Yate Loon, I can only get the 1350RPM version, that is the only one available...

EDIT 2: Well, seems like I will have to put the Megahalem on hold for now, the AMD Retention Module is out of stock...will be available in the end of October...I checked some US sites as well, they are out of stock as well...


----------



## BlackBabyJesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT* 
the mega is better than the noctua no matter what. I should know, i had a noctua with a silverstone fm121 and that takes it from behind compared to the mega with even a cheap fan









I'll take your word for it. Thanks.


----------



## shanbcn

Is recommended to use dust filter with 38mm fan for mega?


----------



## ensu3

Can't wait to upload my pictures of the Mega Shadow so I can offically join.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


So every MegaShadow bracket included have the problem of not fitting exactly in the board?!


Mine fit perfectly?

Here's some temp results of mine for the Mega Shadow
http://www.overclock.net/7225485-post148.html

[EDIT] - ensu3 - Slipsteams are no good for CPU cooling. Anything with some sort of resistance, Slipstreams struggle as they don't have much static pressure. Invest in some S-Flexes instead (Y) (1x1600 is what I use)


----------



## ensu3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower* 
ensu3 - Slipsteams are no good for CPU cooling. Anything with some sort of resistance, Slipstreams struggle as they don't have much static pressure. Invest in some S-Flexes instead (Y) (1x1600 is what I use)

Good looking out, wasn't quite sure what I should be using. I chose the Slipstreams because I saw a friend using them on his TRUE.


----------



## aln688

The best fan I've found for high static pressure is a Sanyo Denki 9G1212H401 (120x25mm). The force of the air from that fan is incredible, problem is it's 40 dBA.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower*


Mine fit perfectly?

Here's some temp results of mine for the Mega Shadow
http://www.overclock.net/7225485-post148.html

[EDIT] - ensu3 - Slipsteams are no good for CPU cooling. Anything with some sort of resistance, Slipstreams struggle as they don't have much static pressure. Invest in some S-Flexes instead (Y) (1x1600 is what I use)


Ok, but why do some people complain about their brackets not fitting?


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Ok, but why do some people complain about their brackets not fitting?


Because in my case, they didn't fit, not correctly. The holes on the black mounting plate were drilled at an angle and I couldn't get the screw thread from the back-plate to go through properly. I had to spend time with a round file to fix the problem. Should I have to do that? No, of course not, also considering the cost of this heat-sink, but, I didn't want to wait for a replacement heat-sink, or a replacement mounting plate to arrive from Taiwan.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shanbcn*


Is recommended to use dust filter with 38mm fan for mega?


I am going to, but doing it will require some thinking.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shanbcn*


Is recommended to use dust filter with 38mm fan for mega?


If you have a positive pressure case and all your intake case fans have dust filters then you won't need filters for your internal fans.

See my sticky guide (1st link in sig) for more info.


----------



## LarsMarkusson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizmo* 
Ok, will do!

EDIT: If I get a Yate Loon, I can only get the 1350RPM version, that is the only one available...

EDIT 2: Well, seems like I will have to put the Megahalem on hold for now, the AMD Retention Module is out of stock...will be available in the end of October...I checked some US sites as well, they are out of stock as well...

http://www.jab-tech.com/Prolimatech-...1-pr-4455.html

Prolimatech AMD retention mount adapter kit - ARM-01

Quantity in stock
6 item(s) available

Gogogogogo


----------



## LarsMarkusson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower* 
Mine fit perfectly?

Here's some temp results of mine for the Mega Shadow
http://www.overclock.net/7225485-post148.html

[EDIT] - ensu3 - Slipsteams are no good for CPU cooling. Anything with some sort of resistance, Slipstreams struggle as they don't have much static pressure. Invest in some S-Flexes instead (Y) (1x1600 is what I use)

Nice temp but what's it at load?

Also, has anyone tried modding the Megahalems? Maybe a shroud wouldn't be so good since the middle is empty but surely closing up the sides would greatly benefit it...


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Sign me up!

I must admit, initial performance of the Megahalems didn't blow me away. In fact, it performs on par with the old school Vendetta 2 that was previously mounted on my Q9550. I remounted twice, and temps didn't drop significantly...

Anyone else having similar issues? Any fixes out there?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
Sign me up!

I must admit, initial performance of the Megahalems didn't blow me away. In fact, it performs on par with the old school Vendetta 2 that was previously mounted on my Q9550. I remounted twice, and temps didn't drop significantly...

Anyone else having similar issues? Any fixes out there?

That seems very strange...was your Vendetta 2 modded at all to get better performance out of it? What TIM are you using for the Mega?


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


Sign me up!

I must admit, initial performance of the Megahalems didn't blow me away. In fact, it performs on par with the old school Vendetta 2 that was previously mounted on my Q9550. I remounted twice, and temps didn't drop significantly...

Anyone else having similar issues? Any fixes out there?


Yeah, my Cooler Master V8 performed a little better...at idle. But when it comes to load, it beats the V8 by almost 10C.


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19* 
Yeah, my Cooler Master V8 performed a little better...at idle. But when it comes to load, it beats the V8 by almost 10C.

im wishing for screenies from both of you for reference. thanks! (including ambient temps)


----------



## ensu3

Pictures have finally been uploaded! Add me to the group


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ensu3*


Pictures have finally been uploaded! Add me to the group









 

 

 


Nice Mega Shadow man!


----------



## ensu3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chucklez* 
Nice Mega Shadow man!


----------



## Bigspender

My Mega shadow installed. Will take better pics with my d40x after it charges.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

I request pics with side panel off as well.


----------



## Riou

@Bigspender - You should install the video card in the 1st or 3rd blue slot. You are limiting the maximum bandwidth on your card to x8 on the 2nd and 4th blue slot.

Btw, nice Mega Shadow!


----------



## wuttz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


@Bigspender - You should install the video card in the 1st or 3rd blue slot. You are limiting the maximum bandwidth on your card to x8 on the 2nd and 4th blue slot.

Btw, nice Mega Shadow!










you are right, although x8 doesnt even begin to be data bottlenecked. still more than enough throughput for his, or any, DX10/DX10.1 card..


----------



## Bigspender

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


@Bigspender - You should install the video card in the 1st or 3rd blue slot. You are limiting the maximum bandwidth on your card to x8 on the 2nd and 4th blue slot.

Btw, nice Mega Shadow!










Wow thanks lol. Didn't know that.


----------



## pestypest

Thread is looking guys. Keep the pics coming in!


----------



## zomgiwin

i just looked at every pic in all of these 36 long pages








this cooler is awesome rofl


----------



## :Dunky

Woohoo,

This baby rocks! 28 Degrees on idle, 60 on load


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wuttz* 
im wishing for screenies from both of you for reference. thanks! (including ambient temps)

I wish I could supply that request, but I cannot.
I think part of the reason the temps are different, is that the Megahalems is touching the NB heatsink on my Classified, where the V8 didn't. It's actually quite a pain to work with in my current configuration, with it rubbing against that heatsink. Needless to say, I'm looking forward to going to water.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkusson* 
Nice temp but what's it at load?

Also, has anyone tried modding the Megahalems? Maybe a shroud wouldn't be so good since the middle is empty but surely closing up the sides would greatly benefit it...

Check the RealTemp application in that picture, you will see its Linpack LOAD temps (remember, nothing makes ur CPU heat up more than LinPack)


----------



## ABeta

hello all

can you guys help with this question from this thread...

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post7254381


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower* 
Check the RealTemp application in that picture, you will see its Linpack LOAD temps (remember, nothing makes ur CPU heat up more than LinPack)

I know this but the pic was taken after LinPack had finished, so it's technically not at load. I'm guessing then that it had very recently just finished, which is pretty much at load then.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
That seems very strange...was your Vendetta 2 modded at all to get better performance out of it? What TIM are you using for the Mega?

No mods on the V2. And I used MX-2 thermal paste on with both coolers.

EDIT: The only thing that the Vendetta 2 has on the Megatron is that it uses HDT. Also I am using a different fan on the Megatron than I was on the V2 (Panaflo vs Delta, both high-speed). Maybe I will pull the Delta from my wokstation and try the Megatron with that so it's the exact same setup and see what temps are like then...


----------



## gerikoh

i'm about to join this club soon


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
I know this but the pic was taken after LinPack had finished, so it's technically not at load. I'm guessing then that it had very recently just finished, which is pretty much at load then.

Ok...check again. If you look again closely at the program it will have "Maximum"........ 78 76 76 72


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerikoh* 
i'm about to join this club soon









Same here just waiting until my core i7 comes.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerikoh* 
i'm about to join this club soon










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Same here just waiting until my core i7 comes.

new members = win


----------



## BlackBabyJesus

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/....php?p=4033187

This guy got his i5 750 to 4.7 ghz using the Megahalems with 1156 mounting brackets. Anyone know where to buy those?


----------



## TranscendentalProtagonist

Got mine last week and all I can say is WOWOWOW


----------



## JorgyBaby

I got my megahalem the other day and its great! Soo... looks like ill join the club







Ill post up some pics or something later if you need proof or just want to see the sexy megahalems once more


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JorgyBaby* 
I got my megahalem the other day and its great! Soo... looks like ill join the club







Ill post up some pics or something later if you need proof or just want to see the sexy megahalems once more









Below from the OP.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT* 
You can join in by posting in here, or pm'ing me. Requirements are that you post some e-pr0n, and i mean pics thanks.

and yes we want to see more sexy pics of Mega


----------



## mothow

How many of you all were using a TRUE before switching or getting the Prolimatech Megahalem?Im using my TRUE at the moment and im debating on switching over to the Prolimatech(I already have one) because then ill have to use 120x25mm fans because of my RAMs heatspreads.With the TRUE i can use 120x38 Ultra Kazes 3000's i have.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothow* 
How many of you all were using a TRUE before switching or getting the Prolimatech Megahalem?Im using my TRUE at the moment and im debating on switching over to the Prolimatech because then ill have to use 120x25mm fans because of my RAMs heatspreads.With the TRUE i can use 120x38 Ultra Kazes 3000's i have.

Grunion did...he reviewed the differences HERE


----------



## ABeta

Hey shadowclock, I read your post in another thread where the person asked about a certain fan setup, I took notice that my original plans of going with 2 slipstreams would be a bad idea as they have horrible static pressure. I also took notice from your guide, I have a question... let's say i couple an Ultra Kaze + another 120mm standard fan in a push pull on the megahalems, the 120mm being the pulling from east and the Kaze 38mm doing the pushing. I would think this would apply as Negative air flow... where there will be more air out than in. Would this be an ideal set up for cooling, or should I just stick with 2 120x25's? I have already eliminated the option of doing 2 38mm's, just wont happen in an east-west config.


----------



## ceemuk

I'm thinking about getting a Megashadow for a new 1156 build.

The motherboard is an MSI P55-GD80. RAM is 8GB Corsair XMS3 CMX8GX3M4A1600C9.

I'm looking to avoid compatibility & clearance issues. I've seen a review of the Mega Shadow on a P55-GD65. And it's very similar to GD80 around that area.

















It's been recommended to use 38mm deep fans so I wonder if the RAM will fit with these attached, and if the included wire clips in the Megashadow will fit 38mm deep fans?

The XMS3 aren't high heatspreaders.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

I'm pretty certain you have to order 38mm wire clips (or you could ghetto rig them). They're on some sites that sell the Megahalems. Don't know about the rest.


----------



## ceemuk

Yep thanks I just found them at ocuk, wow what a rip off! sold individually when they should be packaged and sold in pairs


----------



## JimmyHart84

Excuse the quality of images. I have an Antec 300 case, which isn't particularly big and I had to my my phone camera.


----------



## ~Strawberry~

add me. btw which way is better to be facing the heatsink. towards my 200mm or my 120mm ?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Post a pic to be sure but towards whichever one is your exhaust. If they're both exhaust (top and rear I'm assuming) then I'd say towards the rear exhaust as your push fan will be intaking colder air that way.

Also, are you still only at 3.4 with a MEGAHALEMS?!?!??! Man oh man there is still another 300+ megahertz out there waiting for ya


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ceemuk* 
I'm thinking about getting a Megashadow for a new 1156 build.

The motherboard is an MSI P55-GD80. RAM is 8GB Corsair XMS3 CMX8GX3M4A1600C9.

I'm looking to avoid compatibility & clearance issues. I've seen a review of the Mega Shadow on a P55-GD65. And it's very similar to GD80 around that area.

















It's been recommended to use 38mm deep fans so I wonder if the RAM will fit with these attached, and if the included wire clips in the Megashadow will fit 38mm deep fans?

I had to use 25mm fans for that reason on my AM3 build. But I have the Ram fan on the ram wich makes them a bit higher. So you should be fine with a 38mm fan.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ABeta*


Hey shadowclock, I read your post in another thread where the person asked about a certain fan setup, I took notice that my original plans of going with 2 slipstreams would be a bad idea as they have horrible static pressure. I also took notice from your guide, I have a question... let's say i couple an Ultra Kaze + another 120mm standard fan in a push pull on the megahalems, the 120mm being the pulling from east and the Kaze 38mm doing the pushing. I would think this would apply as Negative air flow... where there will be more air out than in. Would this be an ideal set up for cooling, or should I just stick with 2 120x25's? I have already eliminated the option of doing 2 38mm's, just wont happen in an east-west config.


You will want to stick with very similar (spec wise) if not exactly similar fans when utilizing a push/pull setup as it will cause more stress on 1 or both fans having to fight eachother. This will shorten the life of your fans motor and isn't recommended at all. Again if you have a 38mm fan one should be enough in push config.

This is the same for any heatsink not just Mega. Someone correct me if I am wrong here


----------



## gerikoh

just got my megashadow and san ace.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


You will want to stick with very similar (spec wise) if not exactly similar fans when utilizing a push/pull setup as it will cause more stress on 1 or both fans having to fight eachother. This will shorten the life of your fans motor and isn't recommended at all. Again if you have a 38mm fan one should be enough in push config.

This is the same for any heatsink not just Mega. Someone correct me if I am wrong here










I've actually read that it might be better to have the pull fan be a little stronger than the push. I have no idea if this is true or what... but it could easily be done with two identical fans with a fan controller.

I plan to do this when I get my two Denkis (push/pull on a Baram), hopefully it won't blow out the controller I have, since the H101 is .38 amps and the controller came with a 0.28 amps fan.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
I've actually read that it might be better to have the pull fan be a little stronger than the push. I have no idea if this is true or what... but it could easily be done with two identical fans with a fan controller.

I plan to do this when I get my two Denkis (push/pull on a Baram), hopefully it won't blow out the controller I have, since the H101 is .38 amps and the controller came with a 0.28 amps fan.

What controller? It will tell you how many amps per channel.

On topic, the 2 Denki headphones look on Mega are hot but I still don't like the weight considering the weak temp decrease.


----------



## TonyGrunt

My entry
































Kaze Maru 3000 push-Delta FFB1212EH Pull
Kaze Maru 3000 cooling NB,1st VGA & side of Prolimatech
Both Kaze powered by Kaze Server
Delta powered by Coolermaster Wind Rider
With 22C ambient, 31C idle - 74C load linx
Loud but that's why we have headphones


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


What controller? It will tell you how many amps per channel.

On topic, the 2 Denki headphones look on Mega are hot but I still don't like the weight considering the weak temp decrease.










It came with my Sunbeam CCF










What do you prefer over the double Denki?


----------



## mothow

Quote:



the 2 Denki headphones look on Mega


headphones??????????????


----------



## xGooses

Add me please! I'm using the Megahalems in my brand new rig and it's sweet.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothow*


headphones??????????????


Headphones...put 2x38mm in push/pull and look at the Mega...looks like he is wearing headphones.


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Headphones...put 2x38mm in push/pull and look at the Mega...looks like he is wearing headphones.










This. It looks like the Mega is wearing those square retro headphones.


----------



## mkn1620

Question! my setup is Rampage ii Extreme, i7 920 d0, RV01 case, Mega with 2 ENERMAX Apollish UCAP12-BL 120mm Case Fan hooked up with pwn fan + cpu fan.

when I run this system at 3.2G it idle at 36-40C and full load at 73-75C is this normal?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mkn1620* 
Question! my setup is Rampage ii Extreme, i7 920 d0, RV01 case, Mega with 2 ENERMAX Apollish UCAP12-BL 120mm Case Fan hooked up with pwn fan + cpu fan.

when I run this system at 3.2G it idle at 36-40C and full load at 73-75C is this normal?

1) Welcome to OCN!
2) Click last link in my sig for Rules/Regs and to get your system info in your sig like all OCN members have so we can help you better.
3) For a 3.2 Overclock 75c seems high. For a 24/7 Overclock I would make sure not to go over 75c during full load.
4) Check 1st link in sig to get some help on Applying TIM. You may want to check if you applied it correctly or use it to re-seat your Mega and reapply TIM.
5) What's your ambient temperature? Do you have good enough air flow so no heat is sitting in your case (again check my guide on Air Flow)?

Good Luck!


----------



## mkn1620

Thankyou for clearify.

I think it's the problem with TIM. i used Innovative Cooling Seven Carat Diamond and when i tried to apply onto CPU. it's really dry and impossible to spread out and apply evenly.

if i heat tim, will it be easier to apply?


----------



## GI_Manny

add me!







no camera right now so no pics


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mkn1620*


Thankyou for clearify.

I think it's the problem with TIM. i used Innovative Cooling Seven Carat Diamond and when i tried to apply onto CPU. it's really dry and impossible to spread out and apply evenly.

if i heat tim, will it be easier to apply?


HERE is a guide on helping you apply the IC7 TIM.


----------



## Anth0789

Just ordered mine today, should expect it to come this week. Will post pics of it asap.


----------



## mothow

Ok i see now..lol


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
It came with my Sunbeam CCF










What do you prefer over the double Denki?

The fan that comes with the CCF only pulls .16Amps. The Denki pulls just over .5 Amps so it would not be a good idea to use that fan controller. If you do you will either blow the controller or the Denki will run very slow or not at all even at full tilt on the controller due to it not getting enough power.

As opposed to the double Denki I would suggest a single in push config. It really is enough power the difference is 1-2c with a double...I haven't seen anyone state otherwise yet in their own experiences. Hell I don't even see much of a difference between 60% and 100% fan speed in my tests on full load with just my single Denki. The Mega just cools so well it doesn't even require much air flow.


----------



## M1 Abrams

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mkn1620* 
I think it's the problem with TIM. i used Innovative Cooling Seven Carat Diamond and when i tried to apply onto CPU. it's really dry and impossible to spread out and apply evenly.

if i heat tim, will it be easier to apply?

*Proper Application Method
IC Diamond*
IC Diamond website>
http://www.innovationcooling.com/app...structions.htm


----------



## shanbcn

Using other TIM like mx-3 make diffrence? And what is correct method to apply tim to megahalems? I am getting 80Âº max temp using linx @ 25k, with these settings.

multiplier: 19x

bclk: 211

vcore: 1.27


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shanbcn*


Using other TIM like mx-3 make diffrence? And what is correct method to apply tim to megahalems? I am getting 80Âº max temp using linx @ 25k, with these settings.

multiplier: 19x

bclk: 211

vcore: 1.27


Most people go with a pea size drop in the middle of the heatsink as it is the easiest and most trouble free method. There are other methods and those are covered via a link in my Air Cooling guide (1st link in sig) in the TIM section.


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Most people go with a pea size drop in the middle of the heatsink as it is the easiest and most trouble free method. There are other methods and those are covered via a link in my Air Cooling guide (1st link in sig) in the TIM section.


But will mx-3 make diffrence over prolimatech tim? And now my fan controller Sunbean is behaving diffrenly with san ace. I need to move the buton to top for blue led light, and even hold it with hand so San ace can run @ full speed. Is there something wrong with controller? or fan? San ace keep changing speed automatically.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shanbcn*


But will mx-3 make diffrence over prolimatech tim? And now my fan controller Sunbean is behaving diffrenly with san ace. I need to move the buton to top for blue led light, and even hold it with hand so San ace can run @ full speed. Is there something wrong with controller? or fan? San ace keep changing speed automatically.


Can't tell you which is better as I haven't seen Prolimatechs TIM in any reviews.

I replied to a post earlier about the sunbeam controller. Not sure which one you have but

Quote:



The fan that comes with the Sunbeam CCF only pulls .16Amps. The Denki pulls just over .5 Amps so it would not be a good idea to use that fan controller. If you do you will either blow the controller or the Denki will run very slow or not at all even at full tilt on the controller due to it not getting enough power.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Mmm don't think he's using the Sunbeam CCF controller, just another Sunbeam controller. No lights on the CCF one.


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Can't tell you which is better as I haven't seen Prolimatechs TIM in any reviews.

I replied to a post earlier about the sunbeam controller. Not sure which one you have but


I have Sunbean 20w per channel, and i was told San ace only uses 7-8w but it seem i needed one with 0.5 amp. And it just recently started behaving like this, initially it was all good. Now i have to hold controller buton so fan can run at full speed. So which is good checp fan controller for san ace?


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


Mmm don't think he's using the Sunbeam CCF controller, just another Sunbeam controller. No lights on the CCF one.


http://www.sunbeamtech.com/PRODUCTS/RHK/Rheobus.html this is what i am using.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shanbcn*


I have Sunbean 20w per channel, and i was told San ace only uses 7-8w but it seem i needed one with 0.5 amp. And it just recently started behaving like this, initially it was all good. Now i have to hold controller buton so fan can run at full speed. So which is good checp fan controller for san ace?


Ah ok...no your controller should be fine (it is well within wattage/amperage range) except it sounds like it is having issues...RMA it if you can. Only other issue I can think of is if you did your own wiring you might have crossed some wires or they are loose.


----------



## shanbcn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Ah ok...no your controller should be fine (it is well within wattage/amperage range) except it sounds like it is having issues...RMA it if you can. Only other issue I can think of is if you did your own wiring you might have crossed some wires or they are loose.

Ok thanks, i will also try to reset cpu coler also. Its neccesary to buy Arctic Clean to clean thermal paste?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanbcn* 
Ok thanks, i will also try to reset cpu coler also. Its neccesary to buy Arctic Clean to clean thermal paste?

Nope, rubbing alcohol works just fine.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanbcn* 
Ok thanks, i will also try to reset cpu coler also. Its neccesary to buy Arctic Clean to clean thermal paste?

No you can use Isopropyl alchohol. The higher the concentrate the better as it helps dissolve the TIM better. You generally want to use something with more than 75% at least.


----------



## Crooksy

I shall be joining the Megahalem club within two days!


----------



## ABeta

Quick question as I am a few clicks away from buying the Megahalems... what are the absolute best choice to go with as far as 120x25mm fans go for this heatsink?


----------



## Autox

where are you guys finding these in stock? everywhere I look, they're sold out.


----------



## ABeta

ncixus has them in stock for $48.15


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Autox*


where are you guys finding these in stock? everywhere I look, they're sold out.


Here: http://cgi.ebay.com/Prolimatech-Mega...d=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pestypest

this is sick. This is one growing club







come on guys go get a MEGATRON


----------



## ABeta

please guys help me with my fan question above. I am reaaaallly close to buying this but I want to get everything I need at once.


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ABeta*


Quick question as I am a few clicks away from buying the Megahalems... what are the absolute best choice to go with as far as 120x25mm fans go for this heatsink?


120x25 you say?

then it has to be this one:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24586

beats a san ace by a lot if you don't mind the extra 7dba









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pestypest*


this is sick. This is one growing club







come on guys go get a MEGATRON










yeah. but it's still not being updated.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerikoh*


120x25 you say?

then it has to be this one:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24586

beats a san ace by a lot if you don't mind the extra 7dba









yeah. but it's still not being updated.


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raiden911* 



















check the specs

san ace 9G1212H101 vs delta AFB1212SH
120x38mm<*120x25mm*
70.4Pa<*107.089Pa*
*39dBA*>46.5 dBA

99cfm<*113.11cfm*

1.8Pa/dba < *2.3Pa/dBA*

i have 2 san aces now but that particular delta fan is just better.

nuff said


----------



## ABeta

Whoa, I guess i'll go with the delta. I thought that particular san ace was the best of the best.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigspender* 
My Mega shadow installed. Will take better pics with my d40x after it charges.










Isn't your 38mm CPU fan pointing the wrong way?


----------



## shanbcn

Diffrence is 5-6 cÂº between core 0 and core 3 on coretemp, is this normal?


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanbcn* 
Diffrence is 5-6 cÂº between core 0 and core 3 on coretemp, is this normal?

Yes, that's normal. I have a difference of 4 degrees between core 0 and 3 on my setup.


----------



## shanbcn

Attachment 124573

I also have megahalems mounted this way on my antec 1200, because 38mm fan didn't let me install on asus p6t thanks to 6gb ram. Does it matter? Since majority here have other way around.

thanks


----------



## hombredelassrtas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
Isn't your 38mm CPU fan pointing the wrong way?

lol no he wants a vacuum around the PM. keeps it dust free


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanbcn* 
Attachment 124573

I also have megahalems mounted this way on my antec 1200, because 38mm fan didn't let me install on asus p6t thanks to 6gb ram. Does it matter? Since majority here have other way around.

thanks

No, it doesn't matter, I have my Megahalems mounted the same way as you. In fact I read that the heat-sink is supposed to be more efficient orientated in that direction, as the fluid (or gas?) only has to travel horizontally along the heat-pipes, where-as the other direction it has to fight gravity. I've never oriented my Megahalems West/East so I can't prove or disprove that theory. FYI, if you had low-profile RAM, such as the Corsair XMS3 series, you could orientate your Megahalem the other direction.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas* 
lol no he wants a vacuum around the PM. keeps it dust free









Oh, I knew there was a "good" reason for that.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

updated







sorry guys took a while, will try and be more on top of this thread, as it really needs TLC with all the new members hopping aboard, loving all the pics guys, keep em comin







oh, and i wont add anyone that doesn't have any pics, requirements state to be added you must post a pic/s. thanks.


----------



## Autox

Any one here Lapped their CPU? Is there any benefit to a lapped CPU with an unlapped Megahalem?

Although the manufacture do not recommend lapping this cooler, anyone lapped it anyways?


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Autox* 
Any one here Lapped their CPU? Is there any benefit to a lapped CPU with an unlapped Megahalem?

Although the manufacture do not recommend lapping this cooler, anyone lapped it anyways?

Well you could see up to a 8c drop in temps. (up to but not limited) If would be a good idea to lap both. But with the way the Megatron is designed you dont have to lap it. It has enough pressure applied when mounted correctly. CPU though, lap away. Only thing it can is make your overall temps a bit cooler. Hope this helps


----------



## ~Strawberry~

plz put me in the list or add me


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elliott_94* 
plz put me in the list or add me









As stated you need pics....

@D3TH.Grunt, I think you need to put that statement in BOLD BIG RED so people make sure to do this


----------



## Autox

Will this fit with a EP45-UD3P board and corsair dominator ram using a 38mm fan?


----------



## madrex26

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Autox* 
Will this fit with a EP45-UD3P board and corsair dominator ram using a 38mm fan?

Fits with OCZ Platinums!

Add me to the list.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Autox* 
Will this fit with a EP45-UD3P board and corsair dominator ram using a 38mm fan?

The 38mm fan wouldn't be able to fit with Corsair Dominators, the fins are too tall. If you can, swapping your Dominators for Corsair XMS3 modules would be a better idea, the RAM modules are the same but the XMS3 are low-profile. The Dominators and their extra tall fins are a consumer marketing con, they aren't actually needed. Think of the big rear spoiler/fin (or coat hanger as I call it) you may see bolted to the back of a base Honda Civic LX, then you'll get the idea. Apologies if you have a Honda Civic LX with a big rear spoiler/fin bolted to the back.


----------



## Autox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
The 38mm fan wouldn't be able to fit with Corsair Dominators, the fins are too tall. If you can, swapping your Dominators for Corsair XMS3 modules would be a better idea, the RAM modules are the same but the XMS3 are low-profile. The Dominators and their extra tall fins are a consumer marketing con, they aren't actually needed. Think of the big rear spoiler/fin (or coat hanger as I call it) you may see bolted to the back of a base Honda Civic LX, then you'll get the idea. Apologies if you have a Honda Civic LX with a big rear spoiler/fin bolted to the back.



























Thanks, I would gladly swap them, but I don't think I'll get any takers. As far as the spoilers, many moons ago, I really wanted a shopping cart handle for a my base celica, but being a poor college student, I didn't have the funds. Looking back, that saved me a lot of embarrassments.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Autox* 
Thanks, I would gladly swap them, but I don't think I'll get any takers. As far as the spoilers, many moons ago, I really wanted a shopping cart handle for a my base celica, but being a poor college student, I didn't have the funds. Looking back, that saved me a lot of embarrassments.

Is that your motherboard that is pictured? Different mobos have different dimensions. If that is indeed your mobo pictured it is oriented north-south and doesn't display whether it work work east-west, although if it doesnt fit north-south then it most likely won't fit a 38mm fan, not sure about the 25mm though because most people can squeeze in a 25mm.


----------



## Autox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Is that your motherboard that is pictured? Different mobos have different dimensions. If that is indeed your mobo pictured it is oriented north-south and doesn't display whether it work work east-west, although if it doesnt fit north-south then it most likely won't fit a 38mm fan, not sure about the 25mm though because most people can squeeze in a 25mm.

No, I have the gigabyte ep45 UD3P. I'm about to pull the trigger and buy the megahalem, but I need to know if the 38mm fan would fit the dominators, if not, then I got to order some 25mm fans. I'm trying to sort all this out and order everything all at once.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Autox* 
No, I have the gigabyte ep45 UD3P. I'm about to pull the trigger and buy the megahalem, but I need to know if the 38mm fan would fit the dominators, if not, then I got to order some 25mm fans. I'm trying to sort all this out and order everything all at once.

Did you look at the dimension chart on the 1st post? You could take your current cooler off and do some measurements.









Or leave it on and do some rough estimates.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Autox* 
Any one here Lapped their CPU? Is there any benefit to a lapped CPU with an unlapped Megahalem?

Although the manufacture do not recommend lapping this cooler, anyone lapped it anyways?

I did lap a Core i7 920 and Noctua U12P in the past, to be honest it hardly made a difference. I know it doesn't seem "right", but the convex base on the Megahalem (or TRUE), against the mostly flat heat-spreader on the Core i7 920 actually is a good combination for cooling.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Autox* 
Thanks, I would gladly swap them, but I don't think I'll get any takers. As far as the spoilers, many moons ago, I really wanted a shopping cart handle for a my base celica, but being a poor college student, I didn't have the funds. Looking back, that saved me a lot of embarrassments.

I never had a car when I went to college and university, a 30-day bus pass was my "friend".









No takers for Dominators? I think someone would snap them up, a lot of people on the Internet seem to think they need them. You could try and sell them on eBay or uBid. I know your board is different, but here's another picture which may help you out:


----------



## Raiden911

I just ordered CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6gb TR3X6G1600C8D from a fellow OCN member. Going to use San Aces (38mm) for my Megahalems










Doesn't all CORSAIR DOMINATORs have removable heatsinks?


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Autox* 
No, I have the gigabyte ep45 UD3P. I'm about to pull the trigger and buy the megahalem, but I need to know if the 38mm fan would fit the dominators, if not, then I got to order some 25mm fans. I'm trying to sort all this out and order everything all at once.

Can't you buy the Megahalem, don't install it but just center it on your CPU area then get a ruler and measure 38mm from the inside portion of where the fan would sit? You could orientate the Megahalem in West/East or North/South and that should tell you the best orientation and also which fan is more suitable, a 25mm or 38mm.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raiden911* 
I just ordered CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6gb TR3X6G1600C8D from a fellow OCN member. Going to use San Aces (38mm) for my Megahalems










Doesn't all CORSAIR DOMINATORs have removable heatsinks?

I use San Aces for my front and rear case fans, 9G1212H101's, they work great! You're absolutely correct, the tops of the Dominators are removable, but still not as low-profile as XMS3 modules. But still, the removable part helps trim off some mm's to try and get a fan to fit.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
I use San Aces for my front and rear case fans, 9G1212H101's, they work great! You're absolutely correct, the tops of the Dominators are removable, but still not as low-profile as XMS3 modules. But still, the removable part helps trim off some mm's to try and get a fan to fit.










OMG! Thx for the comparison aln688!









_*cross fingers*_ hoping them Dominators fit.









Question, do you notice any improvements by using a San Ace as the rear fan?


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raiden911* 
OMG! Thx for the comparison aln688!









_*cross fingers*_ hoping them Dominators fit.









Question, do you notice any improvements by using a San Ace as the rear fan?

Glad to help. I do notice a difference with the San Ace. My San Ace is connected to the Q-Fan 3-pin headers on my board, so they are under thermal control, not running at full speed all the time. When these fans speed up (98 CFM), they quite literally "steal" the air blowing up from my CPU heat-sink's San Ace 25mm 9G1212H401 fan! They are loud at full belt, but yes, they do make a difference. Here you can see the San Ace at the back, and another San Ace on my Megahalems.


----------



## Raiden911

o a 25mm San Ace.









----
Prolimatech members, someone's arse needs some tuning.









Quote:

"*this* outperforms the Megahalem, & any other cooler i can think of." -skunksmash
--> http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...on-thread.html


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raiden911* 
o a 25mm San Ace.









I'm unsure what you're saying, maybe part of your message was missing.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
I'm unsure what you're saying, maybe part of your message was missing.

I was wondering why you didn't use them 38mm San Ace on it.


----------



## cT.

has anyone tried this for any P55 motherboards?

i went to microcenter today (i have the megashadow purchased), and I tried it with the Gigabyte-P55-UD4P motherboard. With the megashadow mounted, it would cover the closest ram slot.

does anyone know which motherboard avoids this?


----------



## lb_felipe

Is Mega Shadow compatible with ASUS P7P55D Premium and four DIMMs?

According X-bit labs, this is only possible when it is installed in other orientation:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X-bit labs*

When the cooler is installed onto the mainboard so that the airflow is directed towards the case back panel, the cooler fan blocks the first memory DIMM slot on the board and it is indeed the case not only for the memory modules equipped with tall heat-spreaders, but also with the memory modules with regular or no heat-spreaders at all.

















If you install the cooler so that the airflow is directed towards the top of the case, then the first memory slot may be used for memory modules without heat-spreaders. By the way, the cooler is most effective when it is installed in this particular way than the way on the photo above:


----------



## cT.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*


Is Mega Shadow compatible with ASUS P7P55D Premium and four DIMMs?

According X-bit labs, this is only possible when it is installed in other orientation:


Unfortunately, the one you quoted from X-bit labs in your post is not a P55/LG1156 motherboard.

The Asus P7P55D Premium has 4x ram slots.
The one quoted shows 6.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is the info in X-bit labs, that the second orientation is better than the first, true?

I thought most OCN people recommend directing the airflow to the rear exhaust and NOT to the top exhaust?


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cT.* 
Unfortunately, the one you quoted from X-bit labs in your post is not a P55/LG1156 motherboard.

The Asus P7P55D Premium has 4x ram slots.
The one quoted shows 6.

I know, but you can get an idea.

If it is not compatible with 1366 MB with one DIMM onto first slot, then probably it is not compatible with a 1156 MB with a DIMM onto first slot. Whereas the block of slots, in 1156, is closer to the CPU socket. Or no?

Thanks.


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raiden911*


I was wondering why you didn't use them 38mm San Ace on it.










Oh I see what you're asking, no, I don't have enough room between the Megahalems and the Noctua U6 chipset heat-sink I put on my NB. I never took off the entire stock board heat-sink, only the modular part. I can only fit a 25mm fan in there, so I picked the one with the highest static pressure, the San Ace 9G1212H401.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Is the info in X-bit labs, that the second orientation is better than the first, true?

I thought most OCN people recommend directing the airflow to the rear exhaust and NOT to the top exhaust?

That's what I was saying:

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post7289956

I've read that numerous times actually, in X-Bit Labs and other places, although I've never actually witnessed a difference. For me I had to orientate my Megahalems North/South, if I sit it West/East it hits my Noctua U6 chipset heat-sink.


----------



## BlindArchangel

Will be joining in the next few weeks as soon as I get the rest of the parts for my upcoming i7 build. I already got my Mega Shadow off of Ebay cause I was worried no one would have them when I get the rest of my parts. I'll post pics as soon as i can.


----------



## Synchronic

Busy reading the rest of the thread








Checking out temps


----------



## LarsMarkelson

When buying a 120x38mm fan clip like this one:
http://www.svc.com/pt-fc12038.html

It's $4, does it come with 4 fan clips? Or do you have to buy 4 of those? In the picture it only shows 1 in the package... $16 for fan clips seem a bit outrageous to me.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
When buying a 120x38mm fan clip like this one:
http://www.svc.com/pt-fc12038.html

It's $4, does it come with 4 fan clips? Or do you have to buy 4 of those? In the picture it only shows 1 in the package... $16 for fan clips seem a bit outrageous to me.

It comes with a pair of fan clips. So if you need 4 fan clips, you need to buy two.


----------



## avercros

+

Megahalems + Push/Pull config + Ultra Kaze 3000 x2= FTW!!!!


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

bump, club is now official guys







(thanks ira-k) oh, and members list updated.


----------



## TonyGrunt

Regarding fan-clips for Prolimatech, the Noctua ones fit exactly for both 38 & 25 fans, they are harder and they don't raise the thickness of the fan.
If you check below you can see the Prolimatech clip wouldn't fit between the cooler and the ram.


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*


Regarding fan-clips for Prolimatech, the Noctua ones fit exactly for both 38 & 25 fans, they are harder and they don't raise the thickness of the fan.
If you check below you can see the Prolimatech clip wouldn't fit between the cooler and the ram.


That's true, I've used Noctua clips on the Megahalems before. Only problem is for people with ribbed fans (closed corner), the Megahalems clips are better as they grip from the outside of the fan. In your case though, the Noctua clips seem to work the best.


----------



## ABeta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TonyGrunt*


Regarding fan-clips for Prolimatech, the Noctua ones fit exactly for both 38 & 25 fans, they are harder and they don't raise the thickness of the fan.
If you check below you can see the Prolimatech clip wouldn't fit between the cooler and the ram.


Where can one obtain those Noctua clips? I am having a hard time trying to find an etailer who carries them. I guess similar clips that work like that will work too, I am facing with the same problem with the GSkill tridents and the megahalem I am gonna get.


----------



## method526

i got 1 and i love it. it beat my lapped true by a couple of degrees! i'm keeping it til it melts!

p.s. i'm looking for some new fans (preferably 120x25) for the heatsink. anybody got a great fan that can push a good amount of air while being quiet? i had noctuas but i sold them to help pay for the megahalem (-_-).


----------



## hubwub

Has anybody had any troubles with securing the mounting plate after putting the heatsink on the cpu? I can't seem to screw the screws tight enough.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
Has anybody had any troubles with securing the mounting plate after putting the heatsink on the cpu? I can't seem to screw the screws tight enough.

The mounting plate is supposed to be a bit loose before attaching the heatsink to it. When you put the heatsink on the CPU and place that crossbar metal thing and screw it to the mounting mechanism, it will get tight. Try not to overtighten the screws so use a longer screwdriver and do not apply to much arm pressure. The heatsink is secure when you cannot rotate it.


----------



## technoredneck95

Go ahead and me, ordered mine today.


----------



## Beelzeboss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pestypest* 









come on sir just spend a little time with it. If you plan to get the Lian Li might as well practice now right?









mine is not the best, but it may motivate you a little to clean up









Updated =D


----------



## kyleax1

Does this thing fit on a AM3 gigabyte UD5P mobo with a push/pull (2) 120x120x38mm fans without blocking the ram slots?


----------



## kevindd992002

OP please add me to the list!!

I'm a proud MegaShadow owner









Thanks.


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
OP please add me to the list!!

I'm a proud MegaShadow owner









Thanks.

well, the op said that you have to post pics first


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
OP please add me to the list!!

I'm a proud MegaShadow owner









Thanks.

I agree, pics ftw.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


OP please add me to the list!!

I'm a proud MegaShadow owner









Thanks.


Grats and yes me want e-pron!


----------



## animere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avercros* 









Man that does not seem like it would be good on your PSU. Either youre blowing hot air in or fighting it for air depending on fan setup. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *animere* 
Man that does not seem like it would be good on your PSU. Either youre blowing hot air in or fighting it for air depending on fan setup. But that is just my opinion.

I agree, I would face it front to back and if your fan is in the way of your RAM then mod the fan clips so that the fan can sit ON TOP of your RAM. You may miss out on cooling the bottom 10% of the Mega but you really won't lose much efficiency and you wont be straining/heating up your PSU fan.

P.S. Double 38mm fans aren't worth it IMO. Your better off taking off the pull fan and installing it as an exhaust after you make the change.


----------



## Shadowclock

Damn work internet made me double post...

DELETE PLEASE


----------



## as3r027

Please add me up to this club. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Socom* 
I did some cable management and got ahold of zip-ties









Sexy job there Socom


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Socom* 
I did some cable management and got ahold of zip-ties

















Ha, you connected those cable ties extremely neat, well done! Nice system.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
Ha, you connected those cable ties extremely neat, well done! Nice system.

Yup, paint the interior black and its win!


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

updated members and put your video up on main OP Gerikoh







also, we now have 82 megahalems and mega shadow owners in this club







nice job, we need more. hehe.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Yup, paint the interior black and its win!

I agree. Maybe he could sleeve the 38mm fan cables (attached to the CPU), almost all the other cables are sleeved.


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lelouche* 
+1. Good review!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT* 
updated members and put your video up on main OP Gerikoh







also, we now have 82 megahalems and mega shadow owners in this club







nice job, we need more. hehe.

thank you


----------



## technoredneck95

Quick question, I only have 1 fan. Do i set it up to push or pull air?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technoredneck95* 
Quick question, I only have 1 fan. Do i set it up to push or pull air?

Push.


----------



## technoredneck95

Well, I set mine up to pull the air. I was reading a review saying that was the best way to do it. My current temp is 34*C, that's not to bad is it?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technoredneck95* 
Well, I set mine up to pull the air. I was reading a review saying that was the best way to do it. My current temp is 34*C, that's not to bad is it?

What review told you pull was the best way? That is just way wrong...Maybe your thinking pull is actually push









Idle temps mean nothing. Run Prime95 for at least 5 minutes and tell us your temps then.


----------



## technoredneck95

Running OCCT now. Think I was mistaken, I just checked my case and there is no air coming out the back of the fan, so it must be push.


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


Quick question, I only have 1 fan. Do i set it up to push or pull air?


The single fan should be installed to *push *air through the fins of your CPU heat-sink, that is how it ultimately cools the heat-pipes which are heated up by the CPU.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


Running OCCT now. Think I was mistaken, I just checked my case and there is no air coming out the back of the fan, so it must be push.


Sounds like you got it right then









What are the temps like? Screenies!


----------



## technoredneck95

Sorry, Didn't take any screenies. I will run it later and take some. However when I ran it last night it never went above 50*C.


----------



## quaddragon

Mega Shadow cooler in today PICTURES tomorrow


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


Sorry, Didn't take any screenies. I will run it later and take some. However when I ran it last night it never went above 50*C.


Sounds like your ready for some more serious Overclocks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaddragon*


Mega Shadow cooler in today PICTURES tomorrow










Can't wait


----------



## Anth0789

Temps on this cooler are the bomb:


----------



## hitman1985

well, im pretty disappointed that the cooler is such a bad option for my board, i may drop this thing and move to another that offers me the features i want.

i had to remove one ram heatsink of my dominators to mount a regular sized 120mm in the front, impossible to mount a 38mm on a bloodrage. no one that i seen mentioned it being that kind of a hassle to watch out for every single detail









temps are somewhat ok i guess. 









considering the price of this heatsink, i was very surprised how bad the compatibility of it to a somewhat most sold i7 board is







(not to mention the lack of customer support that is basicly send a email and hope for an answer)

heres the pic for proof that i have one and what not,...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


well, im pretty disappointed that the cooler is such a bad option for my board, i may drop this thing and move to another that offers me the features i want.

i had to remove one ram heatsink of my dominators to mount a regular sized 120mm in the front, impossible to mount a 38mm on a bloodrage. no one that i seen mentioned it being that kind of a hassle to watch out for every single detail









temps are somewhat ok i guess. 









considering the price of this heatsink, i was very surprised how bad the compatibility of it to a somewhat most sold i7 board is







(not to mention the lack of customer support that is basicly send a email and hope for an answer)

heres the pic for proof that i have one and what not,...










Are you saying that Prolimatech isn't answering your emails? You got to be kidding me, their customers support is one of the best out there


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Are you saying that Prolimatech isn't answering your emails? You got to be kidding me, their customers support is one of the best out there










1. don't quote with pics,

2. just noting that a phone support line for a quick response to a simple question would have been more helpfull.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


1. don't quote with pics,

2. just noting that a phone support line for a quick response to a simple question would have been more helpfull.


Ok


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
well, im pretty disappointed that the cooler is such a bad option for my board, i may drop this thing and move to another that offers me the features i want.

i had to remove one ram heatsink of my dominators to mount a regular sized 120mm in the front, impossible to mount a 38mm on a bloodrage. no one that i seen mentioned it being that kind of a hassle to watch out for every single detail









temps are somewhat ok i guess.

(image removed)

considering the price of this heatsink, i was very surprised how bad the compatibility of it to a somewhat most sold i7 board is







(not to mention the lack of customer support that is basicly send a email and hope for an answer)

heres the pic for proof that i have one and what not,...

(image removed)

Well the Megahalems sounds like it is a good option for your board, it's just that it never cleared the first RAM module's fin heat-sink, so who do you blame, the Megahalems or your RAM? It's difficult to pin blame on one or the other. Most CPU heat-sinks aren't much taller in terms of clearance, and the clearance is shown on the Megahalems web-site:

http://www.prolimatech.com/products/megahalems.html

I have saw discussions on the forums about the first RAM module being affected by a CPU heat-sink, with the Megahalems and other heat-sinks. The compatibility of the Megahalems is fine, it fits doesn't it? You could easily blame Corsair for the tall heat-sinks on their RAM modules. I know some people have simply changed their RAM for low-profile OCZ or Cosair modules, I'm not suggesting you do the same, but it's just an option.

Personally I have found Prolimatech's customer support great. I've e-mailed them in the past, even with simple one-line questions and got a response the next day. Obviously being in Taiwan they won't call you, but they do answer e-mails. In fact I've found Lian-Li and Prolimatech to have great customer support, better in fact than other companies who *do* have customer support in the US (*cough*Asus*cough*).

For my system, I used Corsair XMS3 RAM modules, they are low-profile and almost any heat-sink for the CPU will fit over them:










It sounds like you are a candidate for a Thermalright TRUE then, because it is a narrower heat-sink, the Megahalems is 74mm thick, the TRUE is 63mm - that would give you an extra 11mm and would allow your clear 25mm fan to clear the heat-sink on your RAM module. So your options are, (1) leave it as-is, (2) change the CPU heat-sink for a TRUE or (3) change the RAM modules for OCZ or Corsair low-profile modules.

Having said that, your system looks great as it is, very nice.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
...... It sounds like you are a candidate for a Thermalright TRUE then, because it is a narrower heat-sink, the Megahalems is 74mm thick, the TRUE is 63mm - that would give you an extra 11mm and would allow your clear 25mm fan to clear the heat-sink on your RAM module. So your options are, (1) leave it as-is, (2) change the CPU heat-sink for a TRUE or (3) change the RAM modules for OCZ or Corsair low-profile modules.

Having said that, your system looks great as it is, very nice.

well the issue i really have atm is the temps, i managed to brack in a fan as stated, even tho in high end cooling it should be thought of, the heatsink should have just been set off a bit higher i guess, but all in all it doesnt look tooo bad, the heck if i cared bout the looks at this point









my temps with push pull config of low noise fans are still in the sky. my stock heatsink had the same temps then this thing... im goin to give a higher rpm fan / higher pressure fan a try, only thing i cant stand is noise, which is why my plan was to go with a 38mm fan rather then a 25mm ...

long story short, i have managed to figure a way to run it half way decently, but temps still suck


----------



## aln688

Just to add, here's a picture showing the difference in height between the Dominator's and the XMS3 modules I have, I hope this helps in some way.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
Just to add, here's a picture showing the difference in height between the Dominator's and the XMS3 modules I have, I hope this helps in some way.


thanks , actually gives me the idea of possibly changing the ram out IF! the higher rpm fan is goin to lower my temps to a acceptable range


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
thanks , actually gives me the idea of possibly changing the ram out IF! the higher rpm fan is goin to lower my temps to a acceptable range









It really doesn't seem like to me that a fan would help you that much. If the Mega is giving you same temps as your stock heatsink at STOCK clocks then it isn't only a fan issue. Have you tried re-seating at all? Are you applying TIM using the correct method? Are the screws down tight enough?

I find it funny that your saying the temperatures are terrible with Mega when no one else is having the issue. It seems pretty obvious to me that it is either a faulty Mega which I am sure Prolimatech would refund/replace or it is faulty installation. Whatever the case may be it is fixable.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
well the issue i really have atm is the temps, i managed to brack in a fan as stated, even tho in high end cooling it should be thought of, the heatsink should have just been set off a bit higher i guess, but all in all it doesnt look tooo bad, the heck if i cared bout the looks at this point









my temps with push pull config of low noise fans are still in the sky. my stock heatsink had the same temps then this thing... im goin to give a higher rpm fan / higher pressure fan a try, only thing i cant stand is noise, which is why my plan was to go with a 38mm fan rather then a 25mm ...

long story short, i have managed to figure a way to run it half way decently, but temps still suck









Well the temperatures may not be that great on your system, but know that they would be worse with most other heat-sinks out there. Also what TIM did you use? I used Noctua NT-H1, no curing and it doesn't separate like MX-2 did when I tried it. IC Diamond 7 is very good too, it's just as thick as mud.

I think if the heat-sink was offset higher to clear RAM modules, there would be too much gravity on the Megahalems when it sits vertically, it would pull at the board more, as it is, the Megahalems is 790g, with a fan that makes the entire unit 1kg!

I would re-mount the Megahalems if I were you, use the line method of applying the TIM and make sure the Megahalems is tightened down properly. In my opinion push/pull is a waste of time, you'll shave off maybe 1 or 2 degrees, the extra weight and cable floating around the case doesn't justify the minimal gain.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
thanks , actually gives me the idea of possibly changing the ram out IF! the higher rpm fan is goin to lower my temps to a acceptable range









I would try just one push higher CFM fan, but after a re-mount. At one point when I had a Noctua SE1366 U12P heat-sink, I mounted it and had bad temperatures, literally approaching 90 degrees C, then I took it off and found this:










For some reason, and I mounted it several times, there was little contact in the middle of the base with my CPU. I changed it to the Megahalems and while the base is convex, contact was great.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


... I find it funny that your saying the temperatures are terrible with Mega when no one else is having the issue. It seems pretty obvious to me that it is either a faulty Mega which I am sure Prolimatech would refund/replace or it is faulty installation. Whatever the case may be it is fixable.


im goin to reseat later, i guess a simple smearing the cpu with as5 method is not good enough for the mighty mega/i7 920 combo,

if the load temps were lower then 68 i wouldn't have a issue as the idle is down @ 37 - 41.

screws are tight enough, dont wanna bend the board









im goin to try some 70 cfm loons later today, and will post the temp update









oh and for the update again, im running this setup complete stock, fail safe defaults of the bloodrage, i want my cooling performance to be done before i touch any settings.

thanks for all the help guys (especially aln688!)


----------



## kevindd992002

Yeah, surely Prolimatech will replace that heatsink, they have a very good customer service. They just ship out a brand new replacement MegaShadow to me today.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Yeah, surely Prolimatech will replace that fan, they have a very good customer service. They just ship out a brand new replacement MegaShadow to me today.


Prolimatech won't replace fans as they don't supply them.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Prolimatech won't replace fans as they don't supply them.










Oh my god, stupid me







Sorry, mistyped it. Edited already to heatsink


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Yeah, surely Prolimatech will replace that heatsink, they have a very good customer service. They just ship out a brand new replacement MegaShadow to me today.


we ll see after a reseat, for today i will reseat with a loon medium (double the cfm of the current fan) and i may grab some different fans if someone has a bulletproof suggestion xD


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


we ll see after a reseat, for today i will reseat with a loon medium (double the cfm of the current fan) and i may grab some different fans if someone has a bulletproof suggestion xD


Get this: http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/prod...oducts_id=1353 if you want optimal fan performance


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Get this: http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/prod...oducts_id=1353 if you want optimal fan performance










is that thing goin to be loud as an airplane ?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


we ll see after a reseat, for today i will reseat with a loon medium (double the cfm of the current fan) and i may grab some different fans if someone has a bulletproof suggestion xD


All my fan suggestions (and most OCN members) are in my sticky guide (1st link in sig). I think the Med Yate should be fine to qualify your testing if the reseat makes a difference but there are definitely better fans out there to cool Mega. Med Yates were tested by Vapor in his fan review (also listed in my guide) and they performed in the middle of the pack.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


is that thing goin to be loud as an airplane ?


Use a 7v fan resistor or even better get a inexpensive fan controller...I suggest the fan controller which are also in my guide


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


is that thing goin to be loud as an airplane ?


Actually I can consider it loud (but not insanely loud) if it runs at full power. Shadowclock is right about getting a fan controller for it.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


All my fan suggestions (and most OCN members) are in my sticky guide (1st link in sig). I think the Med Yate should be fine to qualify your testing if the reseat makes a difference but there are definitely better fans out there to cool Mega. Med Yates were tested by Vapor in his fan review (also listed in my guide) and they performed in the middle of the pack.

Use a 7v fan resistor or even better get a inexpensive fan controller...I suggest the fan controller which are also in my guide










im using a rheobus with radioshack transistors. just dont want a airplane under my desk you know


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


is that thing goin to be loud as an airplane ?


I use those as case fans, at full blast you'll hear them.


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


is that thing goin to be loud as an airplane ?


no! it's not even that loud when it's maxed. unless it's the only thing that you hear in your room.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerikoh*


no! it's not even that loud when it's maxed. unless it's the only thing that you hear in your room.










Loud for some is not loud for others









I do like my room fairly quiet and for the most part I don't use headphones too often and that is why I usually keep my fans at 60%.


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Loud for some is not loud for others









I do like my room fairly quiet and for the most part I don't use headphones too often and that is why I usually keep my fans at 60%.


speakers, aircon/fan room doesn't make me hear the san ace at all









and i'm not as picky as a lady


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerikoh*


speakers, aircon/fan room doesn't make me hear the san ace at all









and i'm not as picky as a lady










You calling me a lady? BOOOOOYYY!!!!









HAHA, I have been tested military style on my hearing and I have very sensitive ears. Tends to be a problem sometimes for me.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
You calling me a lady? BOOOOOYYY!!!!









HAHA, I have been tested military style on my hearing and I have very sensitive ears. Tends to be a problem sometimes for me.

Your spider senses are tingling.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raiden911* 
Your spider senses are tingling.









Yea that happens when I am secretly watching pron and I hear my wife getting up off the couch from the living room.









Speaking of Pron...

OT: We are having a lack of pictures from our new members....


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


You calling me a lady? BOOOOOYYY!!!!









HAHA, I have been tested military style on my hearing and I have very sensitive ears. Tends to be a problem sometimes for me.


kidding









Quote:



Originally Posted by *raiden911*


Your spider senses are tingling.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Yea that happens when I am secretly watching pron and I hear my wife getting up off the couch from the living room.










ahhhh i get it now. you want to keep your room as quiet as possible so that you
have better chances of sensing your wife.

lmao









so tempted to sig this


----------



## Autox

What's the consesus on how to spread TIM on a megahalem? This is for a q9550 if it makes a difference.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Autox*


What's the consesus on how to spread TIM on a megahalem? This is for a q9550 if it makes a difference.


Look Here:
http://www.innovationcooling.com/app...structions.htm


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Yea that happens when I am secretly watching pron and I hear my wife getting up off the couch from the living room.









Speaking of Pron...

OT: We are having a lack of pictures from our new members....










LAWL!

I can help with some e-p0rn. What about a picture of _some _from an old member.









_i apologize if you just had an orgasm_


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadowclock*


yea that happens when i am secretly watching pron and i hear my wife getting up off the couch from the living room.










LOL!


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Autox*


What's the consesus on how to spread TIM on a megahalem? This is for a q9550 if it makes a difference.


For extra thick TIM like IC Diamond 7, the 5.5mm blob is recommended. For TIM such as Noctua NT-H1, I spread it with a credit card to an extra thin layer, that's what I'm using now and it seems to work fine.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raiden911* 
LAWL!

I can help with some e-p0rn. What about a picture of _some_ from an old member.









_i apologize if you just had an orgasm_

Goooo...ah damn...anyone got suggestions for a new keyboard?


----------



## Maestrotogo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raiden911* 
LAWL!

I can help with some e-p0rn. What about a picture of _some_ from an old member.









_i apologize if you just had an orgasm_

So many....


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Goooo...ah damn...anyone got suggestions for a new keyboard?









I have this, a Logitech Illuminated Keyboard. It's sleek and very good quality.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ted%20keyboard


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
I have this, a Logitech Illuminated Keyboard. It's sleek and very good quality.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ted%20keyboard


Not sure if you got what I was saying but I will play along anyway....is it waterproof?


----------



## gerikoh

this is what i use:
http://www.x7.cn/en/product.asp?id=10









i love the extremely fast response time(can also be adjusted), the hot swappable keys, guaranteed 5-star waterproofing, and lotsa more features.

but i don't think you can find it easily in the states.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Not sure if you got what I was saying but I will play along anyway....is it waterproof?

I did, and it's not.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
I did, and it's not.









Good but I don't think Gerikoh got it. *snicker*


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Good but I don't think Gerikoh got it. *snicker*

i think i did, and i was playing along. i'm kinda trying to save your butt in case your wife reads your previous posts


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerikoh* 
i think i did, and i was playing along. i'm kinda trying to save your butt in case your wife reads your previous posts









ROFL thanks Gerikoh.

idk if we should be going so far off topic....its nice to keep our club at the top and all but....

So....everyone staying "cool" with their Mega? I saw a long while back someone used some red paint to outline the logos on top of the Mega...it looked like Optimus Prime red...was pretty cool. Was thinking of using some UV responsive highlighters on the logo for my case.


----------



## lgkaks

Can I join in?

















Woot! It's here









Got my old TRUE 120 Extreme out of the way...









There.. fits snuggly!


----------



## Anth0789

Anybody with a Antec 1200 manage to fit the side fan near the window,with the Mega mounted? It seems like it does not fit for me,it touches it.


----------



## drjoey1500

Dang, your guys' are all shiny, mines getting dull. It looks dusty, but it doesn't rub off. I've been running my rig caseless since I got it, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was dust, but it doesn't come off when I rub the top of it.
(doing my job to keep thread on topic)

Man this is an awesome cooler though, I'm working on 4.3ghz right now (almost 10hrs stable prime95 blend) max temps were 70c during the day, right now my hottest core is at 64c (HT off).


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


Dang, your guys' are all shiny, mines getting dull. It looks dusty, but it doesn't rub off. I've been running my rig caseless since I got it, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was dust, but it doesn't come off when I rub the top of it.
(doing my job to keep thread on topic)

Man this is an awesome cooler though, I'm working on 4.3ghz right now (almost 10hrs stable prime95 blend) max temps were 70c during the day, right now my hottest core is at 64c (HT off).










That sucks, I mean what solutions would use to clean the Megahalems if the dust gets sticky.


----------



## quaddragon

Here it is, the moment I have been waiting for










For the Gallery please see the below link

http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/c...albumview=grid

Also redid my cable management. This time I won't be changing it, talk about 50 lbs of crap in a 10 lb box. Please let me know what ya think.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Wow. That's one of the best looking cases I've seen... really nice job!

P.S. Time to update your System signature...


----------



## Maestrotogo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Anybody with a Antec 1200 manage to fit the side fan near the window,with the Mega mounted? It seems like it does not fit for me,it touches it.


I do...I PM'ed u my solution.


----------



## hitman1985

alright guys im lost now.

i changed the fans to higher rpm, added a second intake fan in the front, the temps still blow... (68 - 72 F is my ambient just to point that out)

screenshot of temps :










here's a cpl pics of how its mounted and all that jabble dabble...

Anyone with more advice rather then sending this thing back to where it came from ?


----------



## Maestrotogo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


alright guys im lost now.

i changed the fans to higher rpm, added a second intake fan in the front, the temps still blow... (68 - 72 F is my ambient just to point that out)

screenshot of temps :










here's a cpl pics of how its mounted and all that jabble dabble...

Anyone with more advice rather then sending this thing back to where it came from ?




What TIM do you use?


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maestrotogo*


What TIM do you use?


Arctic Silver 5


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


alright guys im lost now.

i changed the fans to higher rpm, added a second intake fan in the front, the temps still blow... (68 - 72 F is my ambient just to point that out)

screenshot of temps :

here's a cpl pics of how its mounted and all that jabble dabble...

Anyone with more advice rather then sending this thing back to where it came from ?

[/URL]


Honestly I think that is way too much TIM. Have you looked at the guides I listed? For how much your laying down you may be getting several air pockets and I know you already purchased the AS5 but it has curing time of 200 hrs which would drop your temps another 2-3c (not enough). OCZ Freeze would be better for you next time around.

Attempt to apply a lighter amount, your at stock volts?


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Honestly I think that is way too much TIM. Have you looked at the guides I listed? For how much your laying down you may be getting several air pockets and I know you already purchased the AS5 but it has curing time of 200 hrs which would drop your temps another 2-3c (not enough). OCZ Freeze would be better for you next time around.

Attempt to apply a lighter amount, your at stock volts?


wow your the first person trying to tell me that its too much tim. i put less on there then i usually do, and you can clearly see that the middle of the sink is pressing on the cpu so hard that the tim is completely gone, i mounted the sink a little less tightened this time with approx the same ammount of tim.

and yes, stock everything. i have not even touched my ram to be 1600 its still running 1066









but if you really want, ill try less tim of corse









UPDATE:

just reseated with about 1/2 the tim, i optimized the ammount by step by step method









temps are exactly the same.

here's pics of the reseat:


temps:


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
wow your the first person trying to tell me that its too much tim. i put less on there then i usually do, and you can clearly see that the middle of the sink is pressing on the cpu so hard that the tim is completely gone, i mounted the sink a little less tightened this time with approx the same ammount of tim.

Looks like you have tried everything...time to RMA the Mega and try a different one.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Good but I don't think Gerikoh got it. *snicker*

That's for keyboard dust covers are for.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raiden911* 
That sucks, I mean what solutions would use to clean the Megahalems if the dust gets sticky.

I tried electrical cleaner and 90% rubbing alcohol, they never took the white cloudy marks off the top of it. I'm tempted to try fine metal polish but worried I'll take the shine off the top of the Megahalems by doing that.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
alright guys im lost now.

i changed the fans to higher rpm, added a second intake fan in the front, the temps still blow... (68 - 72 F is my ambient just to point that out)

screenshot of temps :

(image removed)

here's a cpl pics of how its mounted and all that jabble dabble...

Anyone with more advice rather then sending this thing back to where it came from ?

I've got one piece of advice which someone else may have pointed out, you're putting too much TIM on your CPU. When I see it squirting out the sides of the CPU's heat-spreader, that's too much. Clean it all off, get a ruler, and put a blob in the center about 5mm wide and that is all you need.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
wow your the first person trying to tell me that its too much tim. i put less on there then i usually do...

That was less than you usually put on?! Seriously, that amount is what people would use for six CPUs. As I said, put a 5mm wide blob in the middle and try that. You really don't need much. The amount of TIM should be wafer, paper thin and shouldn't be excessive to the point it squirts out to the sides of the CPU.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
That was less than you usually put on?! Seriously, that amount is what people would use for six CPUs. As I said, put a 5mm wide blob in the middle and try that. You really don't need much. The amount of TIM should be wafer, paper thin and shouldn't be excessive to the point it squirts out to the sides of the CPU.

How would you make a blob out of thick TIMs like the Shin Etsu?


----------



## aln688

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
How would you make a blob out of thick TIMs like the Shin Etsu?

Heat the tube either in warm/hot water or with a hair dryer. It then has a thinner consistency, but for not for long. I've used the hair dryer method in the past as I can keep the hair dryer on the table to heat up the tube again, if I have to re-do it.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aln688* 
That was less than you usually put on?! Seriously, that amount is what people would use for six CPUs. As I said, put a 5mm wide blob in the middle and try that. You really don't need much. The amount of TIM should be wafer, paper thin and shouldn't be excessive to the point it squirts out to the sides of the CPU.

that right there was a 3.5 mm blop. multi quoting can be put in one post not in three (just as a hint).

the blop i put on this time is approx 2.4 mm. i didnt photograph the blop, but if you dont believe those pics i put in the last post are the least ammount i will ever put on a cpu, the tim is not anywhere to squirt out the side. i ve been building pcs for quiet a while, dont think that this problem is user related anymore.

goin to toss it in the mail on monday, if ppcs takes this paperweight back, ill drop them a order for some WC Parts


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aln688*


Heat the tube either in warm/hot water or with a hair dryer. It then has a thinner consistency, but for not for long. I've used the hair dryer method in the past as I can keep the hair dryer on the table to heat up the tube again, if I have to re-do it.


That's exactly what I do but it just makes the paste easier to get out of the tube and it's still like toothpaste where you can't make a blob.

Also, when you already have the glob on the CPU how would you pull away the syringe from the CPU without the glob sticking to the end of the syringe and not retaining to the CPU surface, do you get what I mean?


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


That's exactly what I do but it just makes the paste easier to get out of the tube and it's still like toothpaste where you can't make a blob.

Also, when you already have the glob on the CPU how would you pull away the syringe from the CPU without the glob sticking to the end of the syringe and not retaining to the CPU surface, do you get what I mean?










Just hold the nozzle of the syringe, horizontally level, about 1mm from the CPU's heat-spreader and press, when you think there's enough pressed out, use a small piece of paper to cut the line of TIM.


----------



## kevindd992002

Oh ok, can I also glide the syringe itself on the CPU heatspreader just a little bit to cut off the line? No problem with that?

Also, how wide of a blob should I apply in my laptop GPU here:










??


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maestrotogo*


I do...I PM'ed u my solution.










Got it to fit!







Just trimmed it with a mini saw.


----------



## Autox

I have no luck.

Just got the megatron, installed it. Then had to take it off. Check out what happened to the screw.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Autox*


I have no luck.

Just got the megatron, installed it. Then had to take it off. Check out what happened to the screw.


Ouch. You could ask for Prolimatech to send you a set of the mounting mechanism that broke and they will happily send it to you for free, I'm 100% sure on that









Anyway, with those two black brackets, I'm still wondering why does it have two holes on each end of one bracket? The brackets of the Mega Shadow also are similar to those in your pics and I'm thinking why where they made like that?


----------



## Autox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Ouch. You could ask for Prolimatech to send you a set of the mounting mechanism that broke and they will happily send it to you for free, I'm 100% sure on that









Anyway, with those two black brackets, I'm still wondering why does it have two holes on each end of one bracket? The brackets of the Mega Shadow also are similar to those in your pics and I'm thinking why where they made like that?










I think one set of holes is for 775 the other for 1366 socket.


----------



## aln688

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Oh ok, can I also glide the syringe itself on the CPU heatspreader just a little bit to cut off the line? No problem with that?

Also, how wide of a blob should I apply in my laptop GPU here:

(image removed)

??


Oh your laptop GPU? Well a 5mm blob is what I'd use for an Intel CPU's heat-spreader, but that tiny chip which looks bare, I'd use maybe a 3mm blob. Just rip off the corner of a piece of blank paper, hold the syringe about 1mm off the chip, press, watch the blob of TIM come out to about 3mm, then slice the paper through the TIM to break the flow.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Autox*


I have no luck.

Just got the megatron, installed it. Then had to take it off. Check out what happened to the screw.


The screw broke when you were un-installing it? I've saw a few problems that QA in Prolimatech should have caught. The mounting brackets on my kit were drilled at an angle and I couldn't get the screws through. Obviously contacting Prolimatech for a new mounting kit will solve that, and it'll take about a week after contacting them.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

updated.


----------



## Autox

Hey, don't I get to part of the club even though my Megahalem is gimped?


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Autox*


Hey, don't I get to part of the club even though my Megahalem is gimped?


N0 Gimped Megahalems.









LAWL!

-Jkin.


----------



## ITaoI

Would a megahalem horizontal facing up work with 4gb ddr3 ocz reapers or would cause a clearance problem thx.

Edit:What about patriot vipers? They seem a tad shorter in height


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ITaoI*


Would a megahalem horizontal facing up work with 4gb ddr3 ocz reapers or would cause a clearance problem thx.


highly doubt it would clear the heatsinks of the ram mate


----------



## fasterhoads

Please add me to the list, here is my Mege Shadow.


----------



## hitman1985

well, in case anyone needs to know, PPCS does not refund (nor seems to) replace heatsinks (quote from the reply i received):

Quote:



Sorry we cannot take back any used heatshinks, only brand new and uninstalled.
Best Regards,
_Customer Service, Performance-PCs.com
_


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


well, in case anyone needs to know, PPCS does not refund (nor seems to) replace heatsinks (quote from the reply i received):


Directly contact Minna Yu from Prolimatech and they will be the one taking care of your problem.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Directly contact Minna Yu from Prolimatech and they will be the one taking care of your problem.


moved to ocn marketplace, to much of a headache to get something goin with this heatsink.


----------



## kevindd992002

I don't know man, you're the only one with the problem, so it can't be because of the heatsink.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


I don't know man, you're the only one with the problem, so it can't be because of the heatsink.


it may be as said due to me not having high rpm fans and me not trying to build an airplane.

the heatsink looks great and all, but i think ill go back to water. for temps this was not an option


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


it may be as said due to me not having high rpm fans and me not trying to build an airplane.

the heatsink looks great and all, but i think ill go back to water. for temps this was not an option










Alright, it's always your choice







Goodluck with that.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Alright, it's always your choice







Goodluck with that.



thanks for all the help as said before, but i am parting with the heatsink, it was nice to have such a big help on the forums. but i guess my low airflow and sometimes hot room temps just jell water









wish everyone good luck and enjoyment with their halems


----------



## ExperimentX

Rulers? Is there an iPhone app for that?









I'm a visual person, my 'at a glance' processing skills are phenomenal, reading comprehension is a bit lacking.







(aka, lazy ;p)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
The dimension chart on the 1st post should help you, granted that you have a ruler handy.

Basically from center of CPU to RAM you need the following clearance:
*
Bottom to Top config: 65mm
Front to Back w/25mm fan: 62mm
Front to Back w/38mm fan: 75mm*

Suggestion to add the above info to the front page under the dimension chart as well to help people figure it out for themselves


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ExperimentX*


Rulers? Is there an iPhone app for that?









I'm a visual person, my 'at a glance' processing skills are phenomenal, reading comprehension is a bit lacking.










HAHA well we wont communicate very well because I'm not much of an artist LOL...hopefully someone will step in and explain it in some way that you can understand...

EDIT: well let me try...im saying from center of CPU, like the dead center measuring till the RAM stick that on your mobo. 
Bottom to top config would be basically (bottom of case->Fan->CPU with Mega->top of case)
Front to back config would be (front of case->Fan->CPU with Mega->back of case)
If your going with bottom to top the fan won't be included in the measurement because it won't be increasing the width towards your RAM.
If your going with 25mm fan and front to back config use appropriate measurement. and then 38mm etc...
I probably just made it more confusing LOL


----------



## ExperimentX

lolol no no, dude, I was joking ;/ I just like seeing pretty picture. I'm a communication and IT specialist...if my reading comprehension was bad I would be out of a job ahahaha

Thanks though


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ExperimentX*


lolol no no, dude, I was joking ;/ I just like seeing pretty picture. I'm a communication and IT specialist...if my reading comprehension was bad I would be out of a job ahahaha

Thanks though










Ahh see....took me like 15 minutes to come down to kindergarten typing too


----------



## Webbyboy

Hi, Just wondering where there be any clearance issues with G.Skill Trident memorys and Prolimatech HSF?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Webbyboy*


Hi, Just wondering where there be any clearance issues with G.Skill Trident memorys and Prolimatech HSF?


I would say definitely yes. Check the measurements I had on several posts back (quoted at top of this page) and see if you have clearance before your first occupied RAM slot.


----------



## Tomalak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fdragon*


ty for all the infos, i'll work on my sign tomorrow










Hi, I see you have mounted a Megahalem on an Asus ASUS P7P55D, could you please tell me what is the distance between the bottom of the Mega, and the GPU in the top PCIE16 slot? Thanx in advance!









I'm looking to join the club as well, but have some concerns since the top PCIE16 slot on most Asus P55 boards is higher then on Gigabyte or MSI ones (since they have that top PCIE1 slot above it).


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomalak*


Hi, I see you have mounted a Megahalem on an Asus ASUS P7P55D, could you please tell me what is the distance between the bottom of the Mega, and the GPU in the top PCIE16 slot? Thanx in advance!









I'm looking to join the club as well, but have some concerns since the top PCIE16 slot on most Asus P55 boards is higher then on Gigabyte or MSI ones (since they have that top PCIE1 slot above it).


There seems to be about the same clearance on your board as my MSI 790fx-gd70 board.

Your board:


My board:


----------



## Tomalak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lelouche* 
There seems to be about the same clearance on your board as my MSI 790fx-gd70 board.

Thank you for your input. Yes they do look similar. If you have no problems with Mega and a card in the first PCIE16 slot, then I guess I won't have any as well!

Thank you.


----------



## fasterhoads

Any updates to the list?


----------



## computerfreak09

i would like to join this club!









pics!!!


----------



## fdragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomalak*


Hi, I see you have mounted a Megahalem on an Asus ASUS P7P55D, could you please tell me what is the distance between the bottom of the Mega, and the GPU in the top PCIE16 slot? Thanx in advance!









I'm looking to join the club as well, but have some concerns since the top PCIE16 slot on most Asus P55 boards is higher then on Gigabyte or MSI ones (since they have that top PCIE1 slot above it).


actually i dont have the case ........ so i don't have installed anything yet


----------



## phurtive

I just got my Megahalems yesterday and the difference from stock is PHENOMenal!









Sign me up too, please!


----------



## xquisit

I need advice. I'm buildng a new gaming rig.

Foxconn Bloodrage 
i7 920 D0
Proli Megahalems + Rexus (panflo)
What kind of clips do I have to buy to make this all work out and fit on my motherboard. I already have some great thermal pastes recommended, to go buy at MicroCenter.

I would also like to know what type of memory to buy? Two people have told me that I can't fit a memory with a cooling-kit, because of rooming issues (due to the Proli Mega, I believe).

Anyone experienced enough to recommend something? I would appreciate all feedback!


----------



## Damir Poljak

Count me in, pics soon...


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

updated list


----------



## phurtive

What temperature difference can I expect with a push/pull fan set up? 2 degrees? Currently I am only using 1 push fan, a Cooler Master R4 (90 CFM).


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phurtive*


What temperature difference can I expect with a push/pull fan set up? 2 degrees? Currently I am only using 1 push fan, a Cooler Master R4 (90 CFM).


with the r4, it won't be that much.

though the r4 has a decent cfm/dba ratio, it is only good as a case fan because of it's low static pressure. get a single 38mm with a good Pa/dBA ratio like the san ace h101 and it should be better than two r4 in push pull









or you can get this delta fan if you want to go 25mm.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I need advice. I'm buildng a new gaming rig.

Foxconn Bloodrage 
i7 920 D0
Proli Megahalems + Rexus (panflo)
What kind of clips do I have to buy to make this all work out and fit on my motherboard. I already have some great thermal pastes recommended, to go buy at MicroCenter.

I would also like to know what type of memory to buy? Two people have told me that I can't fit a memory with a cooling-kit, because of rooming issues (due to the Proli Mega, I believe).

Anyone experienced enough to recommend something? I would appreciate all feedback!


You can always just ziptie the panaflo onto the 25mm fan clips. That's what I did, works for me. It might be annoying if you take the fan off a lot, but for me its worth saving a few bucks on the 38mm fan clips.

I have OCZ platinums. They're great, at 7-7-7-24 up until 1600mhz, I haven't really figured out how well they overclock yet though, with the 21x multi, and 8x ram you can get to about 4.2ghz without overclocking the ram. I have to run memtest for a while to see, but recently I've just been changing the timings to 9-9-9-28 just so ram isn't holding me back. (I don't even know if it needs that though)

And yes, I believe it is the fan that will be over your ram slots. My panaflo goes over about the first two ram slots. there is about 1/4'' of clearance between the platinums and the panaflo IIRC.


----------



## Ominous Prime

Please add me to the club at your leisure.









I know they aren't great pics, don't have an awesome camera - but I'll take better pictures when I'm done with my build.


----------



## xquisit

That is much appreciated!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


You can always just ziptie the panaflo onto the 25mm fan clips. That's what I did, works for me. It might be annoying if you take the fan off a lot, but for me its worth saving a few bucks on the 38mm fan clips.

I have OCZ platinums. They're great, at 7-7-7-24 up until 1600mhz, I haven't really figured out how well they overclock yet though, with the 21x multi, and 8x ram you can get to about 4.2ghz without overclocking the ram. I have to run memtest for a while to see, but recently I've just been changing the timings to 9-9-9-28 just so ram isn't holding me back. (I don't even know if it needs that though)

And yes, I believe it is the fan that will be over your ram slots. My panaflo goes over about the first two ram slots. there is about 1/4'' of clearance between the platinums and the panaflo IIRC.


----------



## Damir Poljak

I need <30dB fan for my megahalems, S-FLEX F push/pull or Panaflo low speed 120x38, or anything else in mind?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

S-Flex's are too high pitched for my liking. Panaflo would be my vote out of those two... Might want to check out Zalman ZM-F3 (comes with a quieting resistor), and GentleTyphoon.


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak*


I need <30dB fan for my megahalems, S-FLEX F push/pull or Panaflo low speed 120x38, or anything else in mind?


S-Flex on the pull side of the Mega is very high pitched. I put on some silicone screws to space the fan further away from the Mega to reduce the noise. S-Flex on the push side is fairly quiet. At 1200 rpm or less, the S-Flex is very quiet on the Mega.


----------



## Yogi

I would go for the Panaflo. I have 4 SFlex Gs on my side panel and they have more a whine sound. I compared my Panaflo to one of the SFlexs and it has more a pleasing tone.

Has anyone lapped their Mega yet? I know its not recommended, but if I get bored enough one day I might try.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lelouche* 
S-Flex on the pull side of the Mega is very high pitched. I put on some silicone screws to space the fan further away from the Mega to reduce the noise. S-Flex on the push side is fairly quiet. At 1200 rpm or less, the S-Flex is very quiet on the Mega.

How did you put silicon screws in the Mega?


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Has anyone lapped their Mega yet? I know its not recommended, but if I get bored enough one day I might try.

I think that most of us are just afraid to even think about lapping megahalems LOL

I have only one S-FLEX F for now and I have just tried to put him as pull fan and it has really annoying whining sound


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
How did you put silicon screws in the Mega?

I put the silicone screws on the fan so that the flat head of the screw touches the Mega. There is a picture of another user that did the same thing:

http://www.overclock.net/7100855-post11.html

I still think getting a Panaflo 38mm is better if you can.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lelouche* 
I put the silicone screws on the fan so that the flat head of the screw touches the Mega. There is a picture of another user that did the same thing:

http://www.overclock.net/7100855-post11.html

I still think getting a Panaflo 38mm is better if you can.

Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## Damir Poljak

Should I get panaflo medium on speed controller or just one low speed?
I am not sure that undervolted medium speed panaflo can be silent and yet with same pressure as panaflo low speed at 12v.


----------



## phurtive

What would happen if I attached 2 identicle fans to each other, one infront of the other, like a 120x50mm dual fan push? Would the airfow be messed up?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phurtive*


What would happen if I attached 2 identicle fans to each other, one infront of the other, like a 120x50mm dual fan push? Would the airfow be messed up?


Tried that before. Try it yourself and you will see that the frame of one fan (exhaust side) will "grind" with the rotating motor of the other fan (intake side).


----------



## ashtyler

add me up please... thnx!

proud owner of Prolimatech Mega Shadow


----------



## havox

these pics are making me want to sell my TRUE black, maybe i'd be able to go e-w then.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

members list updated







we now have 94 members!







, keep em comin guys, i want 100 by weeks end


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak* 
Should I get panaflo medium on speed controller or just one low speed?
I am not sure that undervolted medium speed panaflo can be silent and yet with same pressure as panaflo low speed at 12v.









The Panaflo Med really isnt loud at all. I have it plugged right into my PSU and its about the same as my 5850 @ 35%.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *havox*









these pics are making me want to sell my TRUE black, maybe i'd be able to go e-w then.


do it. You know you wanna. Don't denied yourself the satisfaction of getting the Megahalems/Mega Shadow.









*Resistance is futile.*


----------



## havox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raiden911* 
do it. You know you wanna. Don't denied yourself the satisfaction of getting the Megahalems/Mega Shadow.









*Resistance is futile.*

aha I really want to but theres so much else I could buy instead. It would be like a $300 upgrade to my 2 week old 2500 computer which is the only reason why im hesitant. I would be 100% committed if I knew for sure it would fit e-w, since my TRUE doesn't by like 2mm


----------



## Damir Poljak

I don't know how loud is Panaflo medium but I think that 35dB is pretty loud. Isn't it?


----------



## havox

loud enough that you will hear it but with music or a tv you wont hear it.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak*


I don't know how loud is Panaflo medium but I think that 35dB is pretty loud. Isn't it?


Honestly, I'm glad I got the one I did (2500rpm, med I believe). If anything I would get the higher one if I had to do it again (as long as it had the rpm sensor). I use speedfan right now to control it. I can't even hear the motor noise under about 60%. I usually put it on 55% and it is nearly silent, but I'm really glad I can turn it up to 80-100% for stress testing. It helps keep my temps under control.

Yes, it is a little loud at full speed, I definitely wouldn't have it at full speed 24/7. Keep in mind, my rig is caseless, so it is sitting about 2ft away from my head. I still crank it up for gaming, and with my headphones with amazing isolation plus game audio going it doesn't bother me.

Just for comparison, during games I set my hd4890 fan at 50%, and most of the noise I hear comes from that. A rough guess (gfx fan is considerably higher pitch than panaflo), my gfx fan at 40-45% is about equivalent to the noise of the panaflo at 100%.


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 

Just for comparison, during games I set my hd4890 fan at 50%, and most of the noise I hear comes from that. A rough guess (gfx fan is considerably higher pitch than panaflo), my gfx fan at 40-45% is about equivalent to the noise of the panaflo at 100%.

Shoot!
I do not have problem with noisy fans, my wife does LOL
This Rig will be 24/7 so I believe that it is better if I can turn the fans low.
I will try the Panaflo medium and I also considering SANYO DENKI 120mm x 38mm 9G1212H1011. But I think it is to strong. Is it?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak* 
Shoot!
I do not have problem with noisy fans, my wife does LOL
This Rig will be 24/7 so I believe that it is better if I can turn the fans low.
I will try the Panaflo medium and I also considering SANYO DENKI 120mm x 38mm 9G1212H1011. But I think it is to strong. Is it?

Didn't read whether you had a fan controller or not but if not and your going to run it full blast then its not a good idea. I mean the Sanyo Denki is an amazing fan and the sound it makes is really 'clean' but it is a beast so your going to hear it at full tilt. Panaflo medium would be good and if your looking for real quiet but less cool you can go for a Gentle Typhoon or a S-Flex G. All listed in my guide (1st link in sig)


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *havox*


aha I really want to but theres so much else I could buy instead. It would be like a $300 upgrade to my 2 week old 2500 computer which is the only reason why im hesitant. I would be 100% committed if I knew for sure it would fit e-w, since my TRUE doesn't by like 2mm


IIRC, the EVGA Classified had a really large northbridge heatsink and another user on this forum had to install the Mega horizontally with the airflow going up-down instead of out the rear case fan. Just to make sure, your northbridge heatsink should not be taller than ram with low-profile heatspreaders installed into your board.


----------



## havox

yea it is larger but I have seen people do it. Mine is just really curved I might RMA the board back to ncix but then I have no computer







I'm gonna buy a Mega and if it doesn't fit e-w I will rma the board


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Didn't read whether you had a fan controller or not but if not and your going to run it full blast then its not a good idea. I mean the Sanyo Denki is an amazing fan and the sound it makes is really 'clean' but it is a beast so your going to hear it at full tilt. Panaflo medium would be good and if your looking for real quiet but less cool you can go for a Gentle Typhoon or a S-Flex G. All listed in my guide (1st link in sig)


I have seen somewhere that panaflo M is at 35 and Sanyo at 39dB not a big difference. Right?
I will use some kind of speed controller for CPU fan definitely and I still see that Panaflo Medium as a better choice although I didn't had good experience with Panaflo ultra high. It undervolted really bad







with pretty much noise and clicking sound.
Thanx for your help so far! +1


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak*


I have seen somewhere that panaflo M is at 35 and Sanyo at 39dB not a big difference. Right?
I will use some kind of speed controller for CPU fan definitely and I still see that Panaflo Medium as a better choice although I didn't had good experience with Panaflo ultra high. It undervolted really bad







with pretty much noise and clicking sound.
Thanx for your help so far! +1










If the room is dead quiet then you will be able to hear the Panaflo Medium. but if theres a TV on or something you can't hear it at all.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak*


I have seen somewhere that panaflo M is at 35 and Sanyo at 39dB not a big difference. Right?
I will use some kind of speed controller for CPU fan definitely and I still see that Panaflo Medium as a better choice although I didn't had good experience with Panaflo ultra high. It undervolted really bad







with pretty much noise and clicking sound.
Thanx for your help so far! +1










Just for reference, +10dB will sound twice as loud, so it will be noticeable, but not terribly louder.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Tried that before. Try it yourself and you will see that the frame of one fan (exhaust side) will "grind" with the rotating motor of the other fan (intake side).


Back to this, what if there was a shroud between them? Would it work? Would the fans wear out?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


Back to this, what if there was a shroud between them? Would it work? Would the fans wear out?


http://www.overclock.net/cooling-exp...se-thoery.html


----------



## dudenell

anyone have this in a antec 900 or 902 case that they could show me?

Thanks


----------



## DeadSkull

Anybody lap theirs yet?


----------



## ashtyler

update on megatron...

1 CM and 1Deep Cool 120mm fans



















the bracket holder just fits on the slots on my Gskill Trident


----------



## ro30

megashadow here paired with sflex F push pull config add me to the list please . thanks :<


----------



## azianai

should update me, sold my Megahalem, bought a Mega Shadow instead (yes, i spent 30 dollars for aesthetics


----------



## Autox

Does the Mega fit with a bloodrage board and high profile memory?


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Autox*


Does the Mega fit with a bloodrage board and high profile memory?


No. Check my build log for a pick of the RAM clearance.


----------



## ensu3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Autox*


Does the Mega fit with a bloodrage board and high profile memory?


Doubtful, here's a picture of my clearance. And I used 120x25mm fans.


----------



## Autox

Thanks all. I wounder if GSkill Ripjaw would fit.


----------



## B-roca

MY local computer store just got the Megashadow!!!!!!!!!!!!! (yes it is a big deal New Zealand never get all the cool stuff that you Americans get)


----------



## kyleax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Autox* 
Thanks all. I wounder if GSkill Ripjaw would fit.

Yes ripJaws fit.

What I did was install the ram and then the fan on top of it. I pushed the fan up about 1/4 an inch so it basically sits right above the ram. I moved it up just enough so the fan did not physically touch the top of the ram.


----------



## Maddog7771

I want to join.

More pron in my Black OPS build log in my sig.


----------



## Turtlewrench

Hi all,

I just got my Megashadow today and I have a question. I have a lapped CPU and some people have said I do not have to lap the Mega and I have seen others in this club lap them. What would be some of your recommendations for this? I have seen a few of you say you have lapped yours.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turtlewrench* 
Hi all,

I just got my Megashadow today and I have a question. I have a lapped CPU and some people have said I do not have to lap the Mega and I have seen others in this club lap them. What would be some of your recommendations for this? I have seen a few of you say you have lapped yours.

Hey Turtle,

Since your CPU is already lapped it may be a good idea for you to lap the Mega as well. Prolimatech says not to lap for 2 reasons:

1) Will void your warranty, but I think we have voided a lot of warranties in our builds








2) They have machined it to a calculated point at which they think it cools best on a stock CPU/IHS which is somewhat convex in areas.

That being said, your CPU/IHS is lapped flat so IMO a lapped/flat Mega would probably work out best for you. My 2 cents but if you do end up going this route give us some before and after results


----------



## Turtlewrench

Well a pin came off my 550. Got stuck to the plastic on the socket on my MB. So I am getting a new 965 monday. So I am not gonna lapp either for now. Now sure what happened but I got burnt plastic.

But I do have another question using killas post I made my own fan clips for my panflo for my mega shadow. But I got finger prints on the shadow. What do you guys use to clean them? I don't want to ruin the finish .


----------



## drjoey1500

Yes, I'd also like to know how to clean it. Mine got all dull and dusty. I just recently cleaned it off by rubbing it with my thumb and a little water. That seemed to help, but it isn't as shiny as I'd like it to be.

I also dusted it out and took some better pics

































This one also shows how you can attach a 38mm fan with the 25mm fan clips and zipties. This was not my idea, someone else on here did it first, I don't remember who.


----------



## avercros




----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


This one also shows how you can attach a 38mm fan with the 25mm fan clips and zipties. This was not my idea, someone else on here did it first, I don't remember who.


That was me









Real secure isn't it









To try and answer the cleaning...my best guess would be something light like windex...don't take my word for it but im pretty sure windex doesn't harm too much...hell I think you can drink a good amount of it without dying


----------



## silverfd3s

Hi pretty new here but i just got one of these too









i was just wondering how do most of you wire up the push/pull on the fans?
do you splice the 2 together to the cpu fan plug? or run one to that and one to an optional fan plug?

thanks


----------



## kevindd992002

Well, I use a fan controller for all of my 120mm fans (3 SA 9G-H1011, and 1 Scythe SFlex G).


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silverfd3s* 
Hi pretty new here but i just got one of these too









i was just wondering how do most of you wire up the push/pull on the fans?
do you splice the 2 together to the cpu fan plug? or run one to that and one to an optional fan plug?

thanks

Run one to the optional fan plug, or plug them into molex with a converter.


----------



## silverfd3s

ok thanks


----------



## ItsMeMark

I'd like to join!


----------



## nzbleach

A clients build :


----------



## mothow

Dam that PC62 looks great.I wish mine looked that good


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothow* 
Dam that PC62 looks great.I wish mine looked that good

That's a lian-li pc 62? Dang it looks so nice.


----------



## mothow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
That's a lian-li pc 62? Dang it looks so nice.

Yep sure is


----------



## Pillz Here

I want in. I'll post pics as soon as my friend lets me borrow his camera. Mine took a **** on me.


----------



## MrBalll

Just finished the build about a week ago and I love this cooler. Keeps everything nice and cool.

Click for bigger.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nzbleach* 
A clients build :



















Nice LIAN LI Lancool PC-K62 Black case!


----------



## Nlclock

I'd like to join the club:
here is mine:








Bye!


----------



## HORNO

Hello! I'm new to Overclock.net... 1st post! Anyways I am currently putting together a list of parts that I want for a new i7 920 build. One of those parts I've had my eye on is the Megahalem. The one thing I am concerned about at this point is the RAM clearance. I have read that I should get low profile RAM, but as far as I can tell most websites don't always mention the actual size of the RAM.

I have not chosen my RAM yet but I'm interested in the G Skill Tridents.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231272

Would these clear? I know the other G Skills with the lower profile would work, but what about the Tridents?

I guess what I'm asking is there a current list of the top 5or 6 DDR3 1600 models that will work underneath the Megahalem?

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## kevindd992002

Would you be using a 25mm thick push fan for your megahalem? If so, you won't have to worry about the height profile of your RAM sticks.


----------



## drjoey1500

What mobo are you getting? It really depends mostly on that.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Would you be using a 25mm thick push fan for your megahalem? If so, you won't have to worry about the height profile of your RAM sticks.

It depends upon the board. On a X58 motherboard, the ram slots may still interfere with a 25mm fan. You want memory to be about this size to not worry about CPU heatsink fitting issues:

**

It would be nice if the motherboard heatsinks are not too tall either. A northbridge heatsink used on a Gigabyte motherboard is a good size for the Megahalems. Some of the EVGA motherboards have really tall northbridge heatsinks that interfere with large CPU heatsinks. The big ram heatspreader and big northbridge coolers are more useful to watercooling systems than aircooling.


----------



## kevindd992002

Sorry about that, I forogt to consider the mobo. You're right


----------



## Pillz Here

Count me in.

































EDIT: These pics were taken tonight, NOT 2006, but my friend didn't set the date on his camera.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pillz Here*


Count me in.









EDIT: These pics were taken tonight, NOT 2006, but my friend didn't set the date on his camera.










Oh I thought maybe you just got a prototype that came out 3 yrs ago


----------



## HORNO

Thank you everyone for replying!

kevindd992002: Yes I would be using a 25mm fan. I'm looking at the Scythe Gentle Typhoons in a push/pull.

lelouche & drjoey1500: I've got it narrowed down to 2 motherboards...

ASUS P6T Deluxe V2

or the...

EVGA E758 A1

I'm leaning heavily towards the ASUS board though.


----------



## Pillz Here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Oh I thought maybe you just got a prototype that came out 3 yrs ago


















Hilarious.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *HORNO* 
Thank you everyone for replying!

kevindd992002: Yes I would be using a 25mm fan. I'm looking at the Scythe Gentle Typhoons in a push/pull.

lelouche & drjoey1500: I've got it narrowed down to 2 motherboards...

ASUS P6T Deluxe V2

or the...

EVGA E758 A1

I'm leaning heavily towards the ASUS board though.

Get the ASUS board. I have it and it's great. Awesome BIOS options, and OC's very well.


----------



## HORNO

Pillz Here:

Yep, I have an old Asus board and it's been great. Your computer has most of the elements that I'm looking to get. I even have an M-Audio 2496 already that I'm going to move into this new build.

Core i7 920 
Asus P6T Deluxe V2 
6GB G. Skill DDR3 (I've had my eye on these as well.)
M-Audio Audiophile 2496 
Corsair 850HX 
Prolimatech Megahalems

Case: Cooler Master ATCS 840 or I'm waiting to see reviews on the new Silverstone FT02.

Videocard.... oh man, this one I can't even decide until I ready to buy.


----------



## drjoey1500

You should fill out your system specs under "User CP" here.


----------



## HighSpeedLowDrag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pillz Here*


Count me in.

































EDIT: These pics were taken tonight, NOT 2006, but my friend didn't set the date on his camera.











What kind of temps are you getting with this setup? I have a similar setup

Idles 38-40C
Load 69-73C
(RealTemp, TJMax @ 100)
at 3.8ghz

Ambient 75F

Single Enermax Magma on push. All case fans on low


----------



## oxymorosis

Sounds about right to me ... hitting about 77 at 4.2ghz. High ambients here sometimes too ... up to about 32 degrees.

Here are some crappy camera phone pics ...


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oxymorosis*


Sounds about right to me ... hitting about 77 at 4.2ghz. High ambients here sometimes too ... up to about 32 degrees.

Here are some crappy camera phone pics ...


Yeah "Crappy camera pics..."
What are those fans on Megahalems? Coolermaster?


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak*


Yeah "Crappy camera pics..."
What are those fans on Megahalems? Coolermaster?


Blue CM sickleflows.


----------



## Pillz Here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oxymorosis* 
Blue CM sickleflows.

Same fan I have on mine.


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Wheres the cheapest place to get one of these shipped to Michigan


----------



## M1 Abrams

Ones in MI
edit>I think near bloomfield in Michigan crazypc


----------



## shadowk

can I join IN ?


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadowk*


can I join IN ?


NO! Your megahalems does not have 45 fins









LOL


----------



## Damir Poljak

Hi, you can help me build Megahalems temp and fan stats HERE. this will help many people to find their best fans and TIMs for Megahalems.
Thank you


----------



## drBlahMan

I want to be in the club







Here's my Megahalems w/ PPA in my XPS 630i chassis..._It's definitely a very tight & snugged fit inside_...


----------



## jaded25

Count me in


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

updated, yay! we now have 102 members







GJ everyone, very happy to see this club grow to this magnitude, hope to see some new comers as well. I also would like to thanks all the great members who help this club and the people that need help, you are very much appreciated







I dont wanna mention names as it is a lot of people and i dont wanna leave out any names as well, but thanks everyone, this club is an epic success


----------



## Hurtn4ASquirtn

Looking great, I see a few more Black Shadows from when I last looked in the thread. You know what they say about once you go black....


----------



## WUZAP

just got a mega shadow, and i have a quick question on installation.

How tight do you tighten the 2 screws with springs that hold the cross bar down ? Finger tight? or crank that baby all the way down with a screwdriver?

I have mine about 5 cranks past finger tight now, just wondering if it matters or not, nothing really specified in the instructions.

Ty in advance for any advice!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Does anyone know where I can find a Megahalems for $50 used w/ fanclips? I really want one


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Does anyone know where I can find a Megahalems for $50 used w/ fanclips? I really want one










I have bought my from NCIX for $49CAD you can check them as well. (only one 25mm fanclips set)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WUZAP*


just got a mega shadow, and i have a quick question on installation.

How tight do you tighten the 2 screws with springs that hold the cross bar down ? Finger tight? or crank that baby all the way down with a screwdriver?

I have mine about 5 cranks past finger tight now, just wondering if it matters or not, nothing really specified in the instructions.

Ty in advance for any advice!










You do that with a screw driver







You should go all the way down to build enough pressure between the heatsink and the IHS, that's why there are springs







Hope that helps.


----------



## WUZAP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


You do that with a screw driver







You should go all the way down to build enough pressure between the heatsink and the IHS, that's why there are springs







Hope that helps.


Cool, ty. + rep


----------



## dudenell

Just got my Megahalems today!

yes the wiring is really crappy atm and the second fan isn't running either but I'm waiting for more parts


----------



## groundzero9

Put me on the list
















new case coming soon so I didn't get fussy with wires


----------



## Ulver

I'm in! Megatrons rule


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dudenell* 
Just got my Megahalems today!

yes the wiring is really crappy atm and the second fan isn't running either but I'm waiting for more parts









You might wanna turn your PSU upside down, so that it gets cool air from the outside of the case







Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groundzero9* 
Put me on the list









new case coming soon so I didn't get fussy with wires

Wiring? *squinty smiley* I can barely even make out that you HAVE a Mega


----------



## dudenell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
You might wanna turn your PSU upside down, so that it gets cool air from the outside of the case







Just my 2 cents.

can't... there is no intake from the bottom unless I cut one.


----------



## lb_felipe

Excuse me for asking this question again, but I'm Brazilian whose first language is Portuguese, and therefore did not understand the first time:

Can you use the *Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B* with a 120x25mm fan in an *ASUS P7P55D Deluxe* with four memory slots populated?

If the answer is positive, can be the DIMMS kind Corsair Dominator (high heatspreader)?

At least the *ASUS P6T Deluxe* you can not populate the six memory slot if you use a *Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B* with a 120x25mm fan, according to the X-bit labs (in pictures, it appears that 4-3-2-1 slots of P7P are aligned with the slots 6-5-4-3 of P6T):

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X-bit labs*

When the cooler is installed onto the mainboard so that the airflow is directed towards the case back panel, *the cooler fan blocks the first memory DIMM slot on the board and it is indeed the case not only for the memory modules equipped with tall heat-spreaders, but also with the memory modules with regular or no heat-spreaders at all.*

















If you install the cooler so that the airflow is directed towards the top of the case, then the first memory slot may be used for memory modules without heat-spreaders. By the way, the cooler is most effective when it is installed in this particular way than the way on the photo above:


----------



## Damir Poljak

I am planing to buy the same ASUS P6T deluxe MB and I am interested in same question.


----------



## Riou

Just get memory with short heatspreaders if you want to use the default fan clips. Install the memory first and then put the fan on last. For the ASUS P6T and other versions, if you install only 3 sticks of ram, you want to install the ram on the slots furthest away from the CPU (orange slots). So slot 1 is actually the furthest slot away from the CPU. Your computer will not boot if you only install memory in the black slots and none in the orange slots.

You can always just ghetto mod the fan so it rests on top of the ram if you must have tall heatspreaders.


----------



## lb_felipe

But how do it stay in LGA 1156 motherboards?

Can you install *four* sticks of short heatspreadered DIMM in them along a Prolima' Megahalem?


----------



## Tomalak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lb_felipe* 
But how do it stay in LGA 1156 motherboards?

Can you install *four* sticks of short heatspreadered DIMM in them along a Prolima' Megahalem?

Take a look at this thread, its a GA P55 UD3R review, but there are pictures at the bottom of 1st page showing MEGA in different orientations, so you can judge RAM clearance, since there shouldnt be much difference between P55 boards.

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=619607


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*


But how do it stay in LGA 1156 motherboards?

Can you install *four* sticks of short heatspreadered DIMM in them along a Prolima' Megahalem?


Yes you can! Install the memory first, then install the fan on the Megahalems. Since the heatspreaders on the DIMM is short, the fan will just hang over them. Trust me, I installed my Mega with a 38mm thick fan hanging over the memory on an AMD rig.

Someone also installed a 38mm thick fan with a 38mm fan shroud over the memory on a 1156 board.

http://www.overclock.net/7644460-post10.html

So it shall work with short heatspreader DIMMs.


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tomalak*


Take a look at this thread, its a GA P55 UD3R review, but there are pictures at the bottom of 1st page showing MEGA in different orientations, so you can judge RAM clearance, since there shouldnt be much difference between P55 boards.

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=619607


Thanks for the link. Unfortunately, in none of the pictures has a DIMM installed in slot #4 (from right to left) of the GA-P55-UD3R.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


Yes you can! Install the memory first, then install the fan on the Megahalems. Since the heatspreaders on the DIMM is short, the fan will just hang over them. Trust me, I installed my Mega with a 38mm thick fan hanging over the memory on an AMD rig.

Someone also installed a 38mm thick fan with a 38mm fan shroud over the memory on a 1156 board.

http://www.overclock.net/7644460-post10.html

So it shall work with short heatspreader DIMMs.


Thank you.

I do not doubt you. I would like to understand why the X-bit labs failed to install a short DIMM in ASUS P6T Deluxe's slot #6. Do you know?


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lb_felipe* 
Thanks for the link. Unfortunately, in none of the pictures has a DIMM installed in slot #4 (from right to left) of the GA-P55-UD3R.

Thank you.

I do not doubt you. I would like to understand why the X-bit labs failed to install a short DIMM in ASUS P6T Deluxe's slot #6. Do you know?

I have a P6T Deluxe and a Megahalems. X-bit Labs probably failed to realize that you can attach the fan to the heatsink after installing the ram first. They likely installed the fan on the heatsink first and thought, "Oh noes! I cannot install my memory sticks!"


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


I have a P6T Deluxe and a Megahalems. X-bit Labs probably failed to realize that you can attach the fan to the heatsink after installing the ram first. They likely installed the fan on the heatsink first and thought, "Oh noes! I cannot install my memory sticks!"


What fan are you using? I intent to buy the same mobo.


----------



## kyleax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


Someone also installed a 38mm thick fan with a 38mm fan shroud over the memory on a 1156 board.

http://www.overclock.net/7644460-post10.html




Click

Ya that's my rig lol and it does work. In the pic above you see that the heat spreader is a little taller on the ends then in the middle. The shroud/fan sits about 1/16 inch above the tallest point on that heat spreader.

If you had ram any taller then that you would have to push your fan up higher to keep it off the ram, which may or may not affect your temps.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak* 
What fan are you using? I intent to buy the same mobo.

I am using a single Panaflo 120x38mm medium speed. It was too difficult to find a San Ace. I also have another Panaflo on the rear case exhaust.


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


I have a P6T Deluxe and a Megahalems. X-bit Labs probably failed to realize that you can attach the fan to the heatsink after installing the ram first. They likely installed the fan on the heatsink first and thought, "Oh noes! I cannot install my memory sticks!"


Thank you.

How can a conceptualized site as the X-bit labs have made such stupidity?


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lelouche* 
I am using a single Panaflo 120x38mm medium speed. It was too difficult to find a San Ace. I also have another Panaflo on the rear case exhaust.

How are you satisfied with medium panaflo, temp/noise wisely?


----------



## crashdummy35

Finally got a couple of picts. Sorry for the poor quality but my HandyCam is meant for Spring Break beach videos...it hates shooting indoors.




























I'll say this: Even with my horrendous CM, I have yet to see a temp above 39c (my sensors are stuck there for a low) running @ 3.8GHz with 1.376v in CPU-Z. This Mega is a beast!!!

Edit: I'll edit these picts when my sister brings my digi cam back to me....whenever that is.


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak*


How are you satisfied with medium panaflo, temp/noise wisely?


I can hear the noise but its mostly air. It is not annoying to me. The ambient noise in my house is higher than say a library. If your room is as quiet as a library, it will sound louder.

Temp wise, I am getting the mid-60s celsius with i7 920 D0 @ 4.0 GHz 1.26v and ambient temps of 24C. My chip is not golden so it requires too much vcore to run at 4.4GHz on air.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Finally managed to score myself a Mega, will be getting it in about two week's time! (Can't get it shipped out now as I'd be at my parents' next week and can't sign for any packages)

Planning to go push-pull, not sure with what fans yet, and hoping to have a Q9550 under it!


----------



## kckyle

hey guys i just brought a megahalem off amazon with two 25mm thermaltake smartfan, i'm also planning on getting 3x2 corsair dominator ram in 1, 3, 5 slot on a asus p6t deluxe v2, would that be an issue or do i have have to use the 2,4,6 slots.


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


hey guys i just brought a megahalem off amazon with two 25mm thermaltake smartfan, i'm also planning on getting 3x2 corsair dominator ram in 1, 3, 5 slot on a asus p6t deluxe v2, would that be an issue or do i have have to use the 2,4,6 slots.


ASUS recommends using the slots furthest away from the CPU socket first (orange DIMMs, not black DIMMs). Some X58 boards will not boot with ram only in the black slots.

If your fans are only 25mm thick, they should fit. 38mm fans will hang over the closest DIMM slot.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lelouche*


ASUS recommends using the slots furthest away from the CPU socket first (orange DIMMs, not black DIMMs). Some X58 boards will not boot with ram only in the black slots.

If your fans are only 25mm thick, they should fit. 38mm fans will hang over the closest DIMM slot.


yes it's two 25mm thermaltake smart fan, that is a bit disappointing i was hoping to go 12gb some time in the future.


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


yes it's two 25mm thermaltake smart fan, that is a bit disappointing i was hoping to go 12gb some time in the future.


No, 12GB ram should work with 25mm fans on that board. 38mm fans will not work with the Dominators though (unless you get a hex key and remove the fins).


----------



## criminal

Updated pictures of my Mega.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

updated again. members added.


----------



## dopey

i gots one


----------



## killuah

got one, too


----------



## Saber_13

I got mine a few days ago, gotta say its the best heatsink i've owned!


----------



## Damir Poljak

Hi, you can help me build Megahalems temp and fan stats HERE. this will help many people to find their best fans and TIMs for Megahalems.
Thank you


----------



## kckyle

is it true that with megahalems there is no chance the side fan would fit? i'm ordering the thermaltake spedo advanced package btw.


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


is it true that with megahalems there is no chance the side fan would fit? i'm ordering the thermaltake spedo advanced package btw.


unsure on the sidefan, maybe someone will shine some light on it for ya.


----------



## maslaten

This cooler ROCKS. Did a lot of research before ordering this beast.



















Well where are my pics I inserted? HELP


----------



## LarsMarkelson

You're linking to photobucket's site not the direct image itself. Put these links inside your IMG tags and profit!

http://i498.photobucket.com/albums/r...%20Rig/028.jpg
http://i498.photobucket.com/albums/r...%20Rig/029.jpg


----------



## Butmuncher

Hi,
Could somebody please tell me wether or not the fins are soldered to the heatpipes or are they pressed?
Am about to jion the bandwagon


----------



## da tick 07

i gots one. add me to the list


----------



## JonnyMark

Add me.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Happy turkey day bump everyone


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Where can you get this cooler? I have an AM3, so how would I get this to be compatible? 
Thought this would be a good place to ask

Thanks,
chris


----------



## mothow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer*


Where can you get this cooler? I have an AM3, so how would I get this to be compatible? 
Thought this would be a good place to ask

Thanks,
chris


You have to buy the AM3 kit for an extra $8.99
http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Oh alright. Thanks for the link


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dopey*


i gots one










sorry to quote a picture but your i7 must be on fire! theres no fan on it?!


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Just an updated picture of mine


----------



## LarsMarkelson

That's a funky looking fan.


----------



## kckyle

hey guys i just got my megahalem in the mail today, and when i inspected thoroughly the right seems to be a little off angle than the left, making the right one 1-2mm higher. pretty sure that's not gonna effect the temperatures but that does make me question the build quality.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


hey guys i just got my megahalem in the mail today, and when i inspected thoroughly the right seems to be a little off angle than the left, making the right one 1-2mm higher. pretty sure that's not gonna effect the temperatures but that does make me question the build quality.


Interesting. Anyone else notice this with their Mega?

Though 1-2mm isn't much at all, still... if their build quality is lacking then maybe they do need to be lapped.


----------



## ukic

Here is mine


----------



## Dale-C

Hey guys I was wondering is there any Prolimatech heatsink that comes with the AM3 brackets? Also, does it fit inside an Antec Nine Hundred with a sidefan on the cover?


----------



## ukic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Hey guys I was wondering is there any Prolimatech heatsink that comes with the AM3 brackets? Also, does it fit inside an Antec Nine Hundred with a sidefan on the cover?


I got my megahalem from heatsinkfactory.com and am2/am3 brackets was an option so I guess they don't come with it. And no, it won't fit on an antec 900 with a side fan (120mm) on the cover, you'll have to trim the corner of the fan if you want to make it work.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

bump up, members list updated


----------



## Damir Poljak

Sort it!


----------



## McDown

Small update. Got myself Apollish.


----------



## salamooch




----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
Small update. Got myself Apollish.

..










I had the blue one, Man it was bright. I was blinded for like a sec. LAWL!


----------



## DeadSkull

Coolaboratory liquid pro finally arrived today.

Cleaned of the old Shin Etsu application and went to applying the Liquid Pro stuff. Honestly Liquid Pro is so easy to apply / install compared to Shin Etsu. Used a tiny 2mm by 2mm droplet and that still seemed a bit too much after spreading.

These temps were with just one Delta running. Had a little temporary problem with the second fan. With two fans in push pull config temps were exactly 1C lower.
Ambient temp was 68C.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
Small update. Got myself Apollish.

Hey man, its that fan clip a bended paper clip?

That enermax fan sure looks nice


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
Hey man, its that fan clip a bended paper clip?

Nope. That's a Thermalright clips.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
Nope. That's a Thermalright clips.

Oh, similar to what I did then.







I used scythe's "type A" clips. Prolimatech's original clips are really hard to find here in Japan.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
Oh, similar to what I did then.







I used scythe's "type A" clips. Prolimatech's original clips are really hard to find here in Japan.









Thermalright clips work even better than original. You can bend them for 38mm fans too


----------



## cdoublejj

Shadowclock said:


> Ahhhh wanted to be first LOL....you were supposed to warn me! HAHAHA
> 
> Pics added:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh man thats to much to take in, sorry just had to say it. could be an ad banner


----------



## Raiden911

cdoublejj said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*
> 
> 
> Ahhhh wanted to be first LOL....you were supposed to warn me! HAHAHA
> 
> Pics added:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh man thats to much to take in, sorry just had to say it. could be an ad banner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realized that there was a cpu cooler in that [email protected] 1st.


----------



## Purostaff

boom.. protein everywhere!


----------



## Jounar




----------



## kevindd992002

Will a G.Skill PI or G.Skill Trident Kit fit on my setup if I use slots 2 and 4?


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevindd992002* 
Will a G.Skill PI or G.Skill Trident Kit fit on my setup if I use slots 2 and 4?

it should with tridents, my mega with a panaflo that is 38mm wide fit with my tridents under it, but just barely, infact iirc the edge of the blades on the tridents scraped the fans bottom


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT*


it should with tridents, my mega with a panaflo that is 38mm wide fit with my tridents under it, but just barely, infact iirc the edge of the blades on the tridents scraped the fans bottom










And you've used slots 2 and 4? I thought slots 2 and 4 have no clearance problems?


----------



## salamooch

Raiden911 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> 
> I didn't realized that there was a cpu cooler in that [email protected] 1st.
> 
> 
> Is that what's blocking the view?


----------



## liverpoolonly

what temps are people getting with there i7 @ 4ghz+ idle -load please can people post cheers


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liverpoolonly* 
what temps are people getting with *theirs* i7 @ 4ghz+ idle -load please can people post cheers

Check HERE


----------



## mazza-

add me, will add pics in a min










I get 48C IDLE at 4.2GHz with hyperthreading on


----------



## lb_felipe

Speaking of space between #1 DIMM slot and socket 1366, the pictures posted by Newegg seems that the memory slots of P6X58D Premium is farthest from the processor socket.

Maybe this will allow the use of six modules with tall memory heatsinks together Prolimatech with 120x25mm fan.

Do not repair in my English, please.


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*


Do not repair in my English, please.


Why? You might learn something!


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak*


Why? You might learn something!










Yes. I agree.

I, humbly, accept any criticism or teaching.









Just said that because in my native language the word 'repair' sound something as 'excuse me' or 'I am sorry'. You know?

In fact, neither is this. The term 'do not repair' or 'do not notice' sound like 'I'm sorry for the crap that I write' in my language.









Now that I understand that you must have understood that I asked not to correct my English. Oh, what a mess. 'Repair' is synonymous with 'fix', right?

Therefore, I am sorry for my bad english. My native language is Portuguese and I am brazilian ('I from Brazil' would be the right form?)









Ah! I use the Google Translator to speaking with you.









Thanks!


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*


Yes. I agree.

I, humbly, accept any criticism or teaching.









Just said that because in my native language the word 'repair' sound something as 'excuse me' or 'I am sorry'. You know?

In fact, neither is this. The term 'do not repair' or 'do not notice' sound like 'I'm sorry for the crap that I write' in my language.










Now that I understand that you must have understood that I asked not to correct my English. Oh, what a mess. 'Repair' is synonymous with 'fix', right?

Therefore, I am sorry for my bad english. My native language is Portuguese and I am brazilian ('I from Brazil' would be the right form?)









Ah! I use the Google Translator to speaking with you.









Thanks!


LoL you made me laugh








Well, english is not my first language either. I am very happy when somebody correct my grammar.
I have never seen that someone use google to communicate on forum. +1 for courage!









IN PORTUGESE: LoL vocÃª me fez rir








Bem, o InglÃªs nÃ£o Ã© a minha primeira lÃ*ngua tambÃ©m. Estou muito feliz quando alguÃ©m corrigir minha gramÃ¡tica. Eu nunca vi que alguÃ©m usar o Google para se comunicar no fÃ³rum. 1 de coragem!









Now back to topic


----------



## kevindd992002

So will the G.Skill Pi's hit the megashadow plus 35mm fan when used in the 2nd and 4th slots?


----------



## Volcom13

YouTube- Prolimatech Megahalem Unboxing


----------



## Smokinu

Im thinking of getting rid of my Mega Shadow and going for water cooling in the near future. I think my temps are just way too high where I live for effective air cooling with a decent overclock. Its a really nice looking hunk of metal, just too bad its not working out for me









Once I figure out a water cooling solution I guess Ill craigslist it along with the Zalman I had before it. Only ever saw a 1-2 degree drop between the two anyway. Oh well it was worth a shot.


----------



## Vixtor

hmmm, just got my prolimatech Mega Shadow and I am impressed: this thing rocks with a push- pull- setup :3, quickly OC'ed my Q8200 to 3,33GHz, and the temps are:
Idle: ~40
Stressed: ~50
ALOT better then stock cooling! thank god for prolimatech
[pics will come soon]


----------



## jameschisholm

Has anyone on here successfully got a Mega to fit inside a Thermaltake Armour Super tower WITH the 250mm side panel fan??


----------



## FlyingJJ

I know that it will fit inside the Armor+ ( my sig. rig ), never heard of the Super Armour though. I have about 2-3 cm to spare as the cooler sits above the side fan. You have a link to the web page for that case? The Armor+ is listed as a Super Tower but only has a 230mm fan.


----------



## crashdummy35

I decided to reseat my Mega last night because I didn't tighten it all the way down when I first installed it. Before the reseat temps were 32/45c.

For my first attempt I decided to try the spread method (never used it before) and had one helluva time spreading the OCZ Freeze. Got it on, buttoned up the rig, opened COD4 and--44c on core #1 39c on core #2!!!! 6 degree jump on core #1.

Pulled it. Recleaned the surfaces. Applied a good sized pea in the center of my cpu. Remounted. Ran Orthos-- 48/48c on the cores!!!! 3 degrees hotter than I've ever run.

Reseat. 48/48c!!!

Man I don't understand this. I'm using a ton of volts for sure but after removing the sink the first time I lost 3 degrees somehow. I used to top out at 45c in Orthos Small FFTs now it's 48c with a glimpse of 49c.

Guess it's on to a push/pull set up. I want my 3 degrees back!

Edit: Okay I think I got it. Slapped on a 38mm shroud and it seems fine now. Need some 38mm clips though, have it ghetto rigged atm.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Megashadow coming for christmas, will have pictures for proof.


----------



## sugiik

excuse me, anyone use megahalem on rampage extreme ?
(for sure i want to know before i use it on my rex)

i affraid it would stuck on the default board mofset cooler...


----------



## wickedout

Hi there everyone. I just order me the Prolimatech Rev. B CPU cooler.

Man I'm excited. My big bad ass cooler will be here on Friday.

I did a ton of research and the Megahalems pulls away for the win. I can't wait to have it installed.


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

Definitely been a boom in Megahalems owners eh? Nice to see the club gaining members!


----------



## wickedout

This is what I order:

Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B CPU Cooler
Thermalright TR-FDB-2000 Stealth Silent 120mm Fan (80 CFM, 38 dBA)
Arctic Cooling MX-2 High Performance Thermal Compound - 4 Gram

The cost is $93 including shipping and everything else. My order will be on Friday afternoon. Man this is exciting.


----------



## Coldharbour

I have this cooler I will post some pics up later.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlyingJJ* 
I know that it will fit inside the Armor+ ( my sig. rig ), never heard of the Super Armour though. I have about 2-3 cm to spare as the cooler sits above the side fan. You have a link to the web page for that case? The Armor+ is listed as a Super Tower but only has a 230mm fan.

Armour va8003bws

The Fan is more centred.

Looking at your case its 245mm width, but mine is 220mm width, and this fan is more centred.

What would be great is if I could find a retailer who sells the side panel without the 25cm fan...
OR
Move the fan to the outside.


----------



## Izvire

Getting mine tomorrow or friday, can't wait


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izvire* 
Getting mine tomorrow or friday, can't wait









It took me like a month to decide what cooler I wanted. I get mine on Friday.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wickedout* 
It took me like a month to decide what cooler I wanted. I get mine on Friday.

You have chosen wisely.









prolly you should have gotten the MX-3 instead.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raiden911* 
You have chosen wisely.









prolly you should have gotten the MX-3 instead.









Price/performance MX-2 paste works wonders.

Been using MX-2 for awhile now and really like it.


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
Armour va8003bws

The Fan is more centred.

Looking at your case its 245mm width, but mine is 220mm width, and this fan is more centred.

What would be great is if I could find a retailer who sells the side panel without the 25cm fan...
OR
Move the fan to the outside.

Looked at that case and this is the exact reason I didn't get it and went with the +. I would move the fan to the outside of the case and use an aftermarket grill. There are plenty of places that can make a new side panel for you here in the States but, I don't know of any on your side of the pond.

May want to try Frozen CPU for a custom side panel.

Could try these guys too. In the UK I believe.


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugiik* 
excuse me, anyone use megahalem on rampage extreme ?
(for sure i want to know before i use it on my rex)

i affraid it would stuck on the default board mofset cooler...

anyone wanna help with pic that use mega on rex ?


----------



## Izvire

Got my Mega, and man its good. Changed my case from Sonata III to the 300 aswell. My load temps dropped like 20c even after I raised the vcore. I used to have the OCZ Vendetta 2 with an bolt-thru kit and a ultra kaze 3k rpm. Couldn't be more happier. Worth every cent.


----------



## wickedout

Meant to post this in here. I put it in the wrong thread. Hope they like my new toys. I just got Prolimatech Meaghalems Rev. B today. It's a big bad ass of a toy. Hooking up this weekend sometime.

I'm too tired to do it tonight. Tomorrow morning for sure.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wickedout* 
Meant to post this in here. I put it in the wrong thread. Hope they like my new toys. I just got Prolimatech Meaghalems Rev. B today. It's a big bad ass of a toy. Hooking up this weekend sometime.

I'm too tired to do it tonight. Tomorrow morning for sure.









It's sooo shiny!!! Enjoy it while it lasts, I've been running mine caseless for the last four months and after about a month it got all dull and dusty. I should really figure out how to polish it







.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 







It's sooo shiny!!! Enjoy it while it lasts, I've been running mine caseless for the last four months and after about a month it got all dull and dusty. I should really figure out how to polish it







.

Should you probably give it some love and dust it off.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wickedout* 
Meant to post this in here. I put it in the wrong thread. Hope they like my new toys. I just got Prolimatech Meaghalems Rev. B today. It's a big bad ass of a toy. Hooking up this weekend sometime.

I'm too tired to do it tonight. Tomorrow morning for sure.

u too tired....aw *freakin boo hoo*. *U DO NAO!*


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raiden911* 
u too tired....aw *freakin boo hoo*. *U DO NAO!*









Your funny. I just worked like 12 hours today. I've been so damn busy with all this Xmas stuff. Oh I just had a nice rum and coke to. It was good.


----------



## Salami991

Did a different angled shot so you don't have to see my bad cable management:


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wickedout* 
Your funny. I just worked like 12 hours today. I've been so damn busy with all this Xmas stuff. Oh I just had a nice rum and coke to. It was good.









Me funny...nooo









Jack and coke FTW.









----

Don't forget to post some uber pics.


----------



## wickedout

Here's a shot of my Meaghalems with my mobo all naked.


----------



## wickedout

Just got home from some Xmas parties! Put it together this morning. This beast is not light. It gets the job done well!


----------



## Vixtor

Can i join? Sorry for my bad pics, but I don't have a better camera around.









Attachment 133968 Attachment 133969 Attachment 133970

edit: I have the Prolimatech Mega Shadow with 2x Antec tricool in a push-pull setup


----------



## mothow

I really like the 590.And your pic's fine


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

here is mine. Had it for about 6 months and love it.


----------



## wickedout

I was just wondering what others get when your rigs aren't doing anything?

My idle temps stay right around 20-23c!


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vixtor* 
Can i join? Sorry for my bad pics, but I don't have a better camera around.









edit: I have the Prolimatech Mega Shadow with 2x Antec tricool in a push-pull setup

How are your temps with the tricools?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wickedout* 
I was just wondering what others get when your rigs aren't doing anything?

My idle temps stay right around 20-23c!

I get 31-35C with all the power saving stuff enabled. It throttles down to 2.3ghz (196x12) idling at about 1v. I believe it is about the same idling at 4.1, but I could be wrong.

What is your ambient temps?

I have never liked winter. Now I love it...well mostly anyway. Running prime95 on a hot summer day was just not fun.


----------



## wickedout

Here's a shot of my latest test with this new heatsink. Closing in on 4.0ghz!


----------



## avercros

Updated pic:


----------



## mothow

hows that GTX295 worrking out in the bottom pci-e slot?


----------



## BioII

How u guys clean the fins of the megahalems?


----------



## sosikwitit

Does anybody actually use this cooler on a AMD cpu?...


----------



## wickedout

Am I crazy? I'm getting a new case and gonna go all liquid cooling in April of 2010.

Damn I might go with the new i9. I hope 2010 brings me much happiness and more money like 2009 did. I can't wait for the New Year to get here.

Happy Holidays to all my friends here at this great thread!!


----------



## Dale-C

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioII*


How u guys clean the fins of the megahalems?


Air compressor.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sosikwitit*


Does anybody actually use this cooler on a AMD cpu?...


Here: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...ml#post7967491


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wickedout* 
Am I crazy? I'm getting a new case and gonna go all liquid cooling in April of 2010.

Damn I might go with the new i9. I hope 2010 brings me much happiness and more money like 2009 did. I can't wait for the New Year to get here.

Happy Holidays to all my friends here at this great thread!!

Heck no. Actually I'm not sure it'd be worth it with an i5, it really depends on if you're limited by temps or voltage. I might to go with water cooling eventually, but probably not for a while.


----------



## sugiik

does anybody use mega on rampage extreme 1 ?

(have browse from page 1-60's can't find any....


----------



## hubwub

I'm currently having trouble putting the screws on the mounting plate after you've but the heatsink. I can get the other screw to get on but the other won't secure. Any tips?


----------



## wickedout

Wanted to show off my rig with it's week old Meaghalems. This heatsink is incredible. Damn I'm glad I got it. It was my Xmas gift to me. Lol! Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Salami991

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubwub* 
I'm currently having trouble putting the screws on the mounting plate after you've but the heatsink. I can get the other screw to get on but the other won't secure. Any tips?

I had a similar problem, some WD40 solved it for me, just a quick question whilst you're mounting it though, how even is the heatsink on the two sides where the six pipes on each side join the metal block that is mounted on the CPU?

Edit: Installed my kazes today, first test - IBT 5 High, was 62C before, now 56C, sounds like a jet so I will need to get some noice cancelling headphones







.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Merry Christmas!! Mega Shadow and Azza Solano 1000 *I Wanna Join*


----------



## Izvire




----------



## hubwub

I'd like to join the club.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hubwub*


I'd like to join the club.


Nice rig







but, I advise you to put a fan on that Megahalems, man! 
Otherwise you will be getting the same temps as if you had the intell stock cooler. At least one fan is a good idea.









If you have any doubt about which fan, you can check a special tread on fans for the Megahalems that we have around here: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ion-temps.html

Also, the Air Cooling root has a basic guide on fans which is very good. 
I personally use a couple of medium range PWM fans from Xigmatek plugged to the CPU fan header, but which one you choose depends on the performance level you want to achieve, right?!









Cheers and Happy New Year!


----------



## xlr8ter

hey guys, I wanna join!

I've had mine since they first came out!

I think I may have overkilled it, but at least it looks awesome!


----------



## Arakasi

Some people prefer passive cooling to keep sound down.

If the megahahaha is sooooo good, im sure passive is better then stock cooler atleast.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arakasi*


Some people prefer passive cooling to keep sound down.

If the megahahaha is sooooo good, im sure passive is better then stock cooler atleast.


Never measured (bad comparison on my part), but it was designed by the same guys that made the "TRUE"







, so it must be better. (by the way, I guess you meant "better than", right?)
Anyway, I know that people do that, but they are probably not overclocking







... Unless they do it with the windows open on winter. No matter which air cooler you have, when your CPU is up to 4GHz, passive cooling is probably not the choice for ya.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Never measured (bad comparison on my part), but it was designed by the same guys that made the "TRUE"







, so it must be better. (by the way, I guess you meant "better than", right?)
Anyway, I know that people do that, but they are probably not overclocking







... Unless they do it with the windows open on winter. No matter which air cooler you have, when your CPU is up to 4GHz, passive cooling is probably not the choice for ya.










It's probably possible as long as you have decent airflow. I can leave my fan off when idling but the temps do slowly start to climb. As you can imagine temps climb too much under load at 4.1Ghz +.


----------



## hubwub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Nice rig







but, I advise you to put a fan on that Megahalems, man! 
Otherwise you will be getting the same temps as if you had the intell stock cooler. At least one fan is a good idea.









If you have any doubt about which fan, you can check a special tread on fans for the Megahalems that we have around here: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ion-temps.html

Also, the Air Cooling root has a basic guide on fans which is very good. 
I personally use a couple of medium range PWM fans from Xigmatek plugged to the CPU fan header, but which one you choose depends on the performance level you want to achieve, right?!









Cheers and Happy New Year!










Thanks for the advice. I'll definitely look at the thread. Happy New Year!


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Never measured (bad comparison on my part), but it was designed by the same guys that made the "TRUE"







, so it must be better. (by the way, I guess you meant "better than", right?)
Anyway, I know that people do that, but they are probably not overclocking







... Unless they do it with the windows open on winter. No matter which air cooler you have, when your CPU is up to 4GHz, passive cooling is probably not the choice for ya.










unless you live in Alaska.


----------



## bk7794

Do you think it will be worth trying to sell my noctua and buy a prolimatech?


----------



## Aelan

I am going to be buying this for my first gaming build.I have the cosmos s case,im gonna use a window side panel so it will fit,but what would be the best way to do the push/pull?Should I have the fan closest to the ram push air through than the opposite side pushing the hot air out through the exsaust?


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aelan*


I am going to be buying this for my first gaming build.I have the cosmos s case,im gonna use a window side panel so it will fit,but what would be the best way to do the push/pull?Should I have the fan closest to the ram push air through than the opposite side pushing the hot air out through the exsaust?


Yes. Airflow generally goes front to back.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
Do you think it will be worth trying to sell my noctua and buy a prolimatech?

If you really like the Megahalems/MegaShadow Hell yea.









....


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Whens this club ever going to be updated? I posted my Proof a page ago.

I sent Grunt a PM like a week ago, and im pretty sure hes been on. maybe he hasnt checked them?


----------



## FellsPoint

Bump, Needs update.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


Do you think it will be worth trying to sell my noctua and buy a prolimatech?


No doubt! Sell it! You will love the Prolimatech. It's awesome!


----------



## Smokinu

Make sure we are all understanding that the holidays are just now ending. I am sure it will be updated before too long. Besides dont everyone have some new toys to go lay with??? Now get .... hahaha

Happy New Decade (I hope).


----------



## salamooch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


Whens this club ever going to be updated? I posted my Proof a page ago.

I sent Grunt a PM like a week ago, and im pretty sure hes been on. maybe he hasnt checked them?


Maybe he has gone over to the other side... maybe he's a "Venomous" man now..


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *salamooch*


Maybe he has gone over to the other side... maybe he's a "Venomous" man now..










or an H50, lol. its been about a Month now since an update. theres benn alot of new members.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salamooch* 
Maybe he has gone over to the other side... maybe he's a "Venomous" man now..

















not yet atleast









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock* 
or an H50, lol. its been about a Month now since an update. theres benn alot of new members.

sorry man, been kinda busy, got new stuff for my rig, holiday things, and been playing DA:O religiously the past week, its crack i tell you! Oh, and i updated OP


----------



## badger6021

add me to the list please


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badger6021*


add me to the list please


post a pic and i will be glad to


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Added my Megahalems the other day, I'll add pics soon.


----------



## Georc

so... have you guys discussed the prolimatech mk-13 vga cooler in this thread? also would someone be able to join this club if they purchased one or is it only for people with their cpu coolers?


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Georc*


so... have you guys discussed the prolimatech mk-13 vga cooler in this thread? also would someone be able to join this club if they purchased one or is it only for people with their cpu coolers?


you can be the first







Just post pics up and i will add you, under a new category. This is for cpu coolers, but it is the Prolimatech club, any cooler should suffice.


----------



## kckyle




----------



## Georc

Quote:



you can be the first







Just post pics up and i will add you, under a new category. This is for cpu coolers, but it is the Prolimatech club, any cooler should suffice.


well the mk-13 hasn't come out yet but it looks like it'll be a solid performer especially when you consider prolimatech's other coolers (all two of them)


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

updated.


----------



## jbranton

I'm already in the club, but I thought I would post a pic since I got a new case:


----------



## criminal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jbranton* 
I'm already in the club, but I thought I would post a pic since I got a new case:










Looks like garbage.


----------



## jbranton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *criminal* 
Looks like garbage.









Looks a little bit better than my old stacker though.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Can add me this heatsink owns other then the issues i been having limiting my overclock im running 3760mhz with 1.38 and prime95 stays in the 60s.


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jbranton* 
I'm already in the club, but I thought I would post a pic since I got a new case:










damn that raven case is just so cool


----------



## jbranton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerikoh*


damn that raven case is just so cool










Yeah. I thought so too.









I've heard a lot of naysayers claim that it doesn't cool real well, but it is the coolest air-cooling setup I've ever had.


----------



## combat_jack

Already a member as well, but never posted up my pics. Thanks to the VGA channel my cable management doesn't look so bad...









But that is one sweet looking cooler....


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbranton*


Yeah. I thought so too.









I've heard a lot of naysayers claim that it doesn't cool real well, but it is the coolest air-cooling setup I've ever had.


Is it better then a HAF? I'm trying to decide if I should get a RV01,RV02,800D or a HAF.


----------



## jbranton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Is it better then a HAF? I'm trying to decide if I should get a RV01,RV02,800D or a HAF.


To me it is. I just like the idea of the 3 180mm fans pulling air in from the bottom and pushing it across the whole system and out of the top of the case. It seems to work really well as heat naturally rises.

I would definitely go with the RV02 over the RV01. The RV01 looks more cramped on the inside to me, and it has that door on the front. I'm not a fan of doors on the front of cases anymore. I also heard that the RV01 doesn't cool as well as the RV02.

I like the 800D a lot. It was just a little too expensive for me. The HAF is also a nice case. A friend of mine has a 922, and he really enjoys it.

I'm sure this isn't much help, but I thought I'd give you my opinion anyway.


----------



## jbobb

Add me to the club. Just got finished installing my Mega Shadow.


----------



## i_haz_a_bike

Add me to the club please! I'll post pics later.


----------



## 4dAlpha

Add me up! Just installed my Megahalems last night!


----------



## A.i

Can I join.


----------



## ckoons1

I have ten PANAFLO NBM-MAT FBA12G12L-BX 120X38 FANS
also two PANAFLO NMB-MAT FBA12G12H-BX FANS
if anyone is interested -NEW and will sell cheap
pm me


----------



## Crazyman0005

Hey, Pricing up my dream system ect... however... was wondering if anyone has used

 These 

in a push pull situation on their cooler. yummy 190 CFM...

Ignore the Db... i couldnt care less about the noise... my music drowns that out end of story.

been dribbling over the Mega Shadow for a long time.


----------



## Volcom13

I've got one. I want in.


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ckoons1* 
I have ten PANAFLO NBM-MAT FBA12G12L-BX 120X38 FANS
also two PANAFLO NMB-MAT FBA12G12H-BX FANS
if anyone is interested -NEW and will sell cheap
pm me

Delete some messages so I can send you new one


----------



## phospholipid

will this fit on a GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L? thanks!

edit: nvm, yes it will

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/image...hp?image=21003


----------



## Juiced




----------



## Stalkistnz

-0-


----------



## mothow

Nice case!!!!!!!!!!!I loved mine but it was to big for my desk so im using a Lancool PC-K62 now.
You could sell the OCZ PSU and pickup a Corsair 650HX / 750HX or 850HX the cables are plenty long enough for this case.

650HX $119
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139012


----------



## orlywutlol

Just got done installing this bad boy. I had a few minor issues but nothing earth shattering. After a few quick tests here are the results.

Cooler Master Hyper 212 << old cooler
LinX 20 passes 
78 77 72 71

Prime95 Small ffts 20mins 
69 68 63 62

Megahalems
LinX 20 passes
69 69 66 66

Prime Small ffts 20mins 
61 61 57 57

Better temps for sure but tbh I was expecting a bit more. As long as im staying under 70c in LinX im happy. Maybe after my TIM gets broken in temps may drop a few degrees? Thoughts?


----------



## mothow

What TIM you using?


----------



## orlywutlol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothow*


what tim you using?


shin-etsu x23-7783d


----------



## mothow

Good stuff thats what im using.Give it a day or two your temp will get better.,


----------



## orlywutlol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothow*


Good stuff thats what im using.Give it a day or two your temp will get better.,


How did you apply it? I just used the pea method. seems to be doing ok.


----------



## cgraham23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Ahhhh wanted to be first LOL....you were supposed to warn me! HAHAHA

Pics added:









Oh my god, I know this is from the first page. But I thought it was funny how I didn't notice the bewbs until I looked at the pic for the third time. I was too busy staring at the megahalem porn.


----------



## mothow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *orlywutlol*


How did you apply it? I just used the pea method. seems to be doing ok.


I did mine the same way.And after about 3 days my temps started to get better.They went down about another 2 to 4c depending on the program used and the core after about the third day.


----------



## zol




----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev_b* 
I'm in!









Kev

That is a GB MB. Does that fan ride up over the heatsink? Or just miss it?

Also, though I haven't installed it yet, count me in:










(The back 38mm is just for balance.)


----------



## Stalkistnz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothow* 
Nice case!!!!!!!!!!!I loved mine but it was to big for my desk so im using a Lancool PC-K62 now.
You could sell the OCZ PSU and pickup a Corsair 650HX / 750HX or 850HX the cables are plenty long enough for this case.

650HX $119
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139012

Actually considering the Antec TP-750 which seems a little better than the Corsair to me. Plus you can get it with blue leds which would match the rest of my fans nicely


----------



## abdulaziz

*hi all ..
I'm using this cooler with i7 920 D0 without OC >> in sumo 4192 case ..
i don't buy fan for it but I uesed the case fan







.. are the temp up ??








(normal ues)


I think the fan is bad >> so i'm thinking to buy 4 or 5 from







http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-...f=pd_rhf_p_t_1*


----------



## Canis-X

Hello! May I join the ranks?









I don't want to step on any toes so once someone gives me the green light here I will put the addition to my sig.

Pics:


----------



## salamooch

Oh my... that's quite the graphics card setup you got there. Everything looks very nice.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salamooch* 
Oh my... that's quite the graphics card setup you got there. Everything looks very nice.

Thanks!! Really appreciate it! Kinda quiet in here tonight!


----------



## abdulaziz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abdulaziz* 

*hi all ..
I'm using this cooler with i7 920 d0 without oc >> in sumo 4192 case ..
I don't buy fan for it but i uesed the case fan :d .. Are the temp up ??








(normal ues)


i think the fan is bad >> so i'm thinking to buy 4 or 5 from







http://www.amazon.com/cooler-master-...f=pd_rhf_p_t_1*


----------



## hubwub

Added a Scythe S-Flex F on my Megahalem.


----------



## sl00tje

Any tips for other fan clips? I know the standard prolimatech fan clips will touch my memory.

Are the Scythe Fan Clips Type A and B compatible with the Prolimatech cooler?


----------



## ehume

Well, sign me up for the club. Check out this build. I now have a San Ace 9G1212P4G03 PWM controlled 120x25mm fan on it. According to the specs, it goes from 1000 to 4100 RPM under PWM control, with a max noise of 51 dBA.

With Hot Rod running at stock in an ambient of 18c, the i7 860 idles at 14 - 16c, reported by Real Temp and Speed Fan. Even the BIOS reported a similar temp! Less than ambient, eh? I think Intel's warning that the further you get from Tj max the less accurate the sensor is should be taken seriously.

The TIM is the paste that came with the cooler, laid in a centered row in an east-west direction (the heatsink is set for air to go south to north). The case was upright, with sides closed.

On PWM the fan ran 1534 to 3870 rpm. On voltage regulation, it ran 875 to 3970 up to 4000MHz, where it ran 3994 rpm. Noise was 71.5 dBA at 10cm, which puts it at 51.5 dBA at 1m, in a basement that runs between 35 and 40 dBA.

I tested the machine at BCLK 133 (default), 150, 166 and 200 MHz. CPU ratio was 21x, except for BCLK=200, where I set it to 20x just to make sure it would be stable. Dropped the memory multiplier to 8x for BCLK over default. And I turned off Turbo Boost. No other changes.

Highest temps running default LinX, according to Real Temp and approximately confirmed by Speedfan 4.40:

BCLK 133 core0 max = 45c
BCLK 150 core0 max = 52c
BCLK 166 core3 max = 65c
BCLK 200 core3 max = 81c

Temp3 (Speedfan)/CPU temp (Gigabyte ET6) is probably Tcase. It got up to 68c at 4002MHz. Design temp is 72c, so I did not exceed Intel's spec.

These runs were one-off's, to test the system. A front fan was installed, but in a preliminary test with the heatsink fan at max, the open space beside the front intake fan (right panel removed) was drawing in air. As was the REAR grill, normally inhabited by an exhaust fan. The air blowing out the top vents was as much as many fans make, and it had come up through a Megahalems and the top grills. And this fan is only rated at 130 cfm. It's not one of the monsters.

This was my second seating with the Megahalems. The first one got me max temps in the high 60's at BCLK = 133. I had tried to put just the thinnest layer of TIM on it. When I pulled it off, it was essentially metal-to metal. The TIM was there, but not as much as I had thought. Clearly, there is a minimum amount needed.


----------



## cubefreak

Hi to all, 
Megashadow user here, I want to join the club ^_^
here's some picture of my megashadow


----------



## ehume

Absolutely lovely.

BTW - if you are considering using a 140mm fan with a Megahalems, forget about it: the mounting screws get in the way, big time. I know. I just tried it. Very disappointing.


----------



## Kitarist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Absolutely lovely.

BTW - if you are considering using a 140mm fan with a Megahalems, forget about it: the mounting screws get in the way, big time. I know. I just tried it. Very disappointing.


A little bit OT!!!

How do you like your Kingston SSD? I created a topic called best SSD for the money please chime in







)

Thanks!!!


----------



## cubefreak

some updates in my pc and megashadow fan


----------



## PIRATE11

Idle *stock*-
Core1-25C
Core2-23C
Core3-16C
Core4-17C

Load-unkown

Cant oc because of my stupid ram, FAIL i know.


----------



## mothow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PIRATE11*


Idle *stock*-
Core1-25C
Core2-23C
Core3-16C
Core4-17C

Load-unkown

Cant oc because of my stupid ram, FAIL i know.


That Ram should OC just fine.But with a Q6600 i would think that your ram would pretty much max a O6600.But then im not sure how the bios is setup on the EVGA 790i FTW what dividers and multipliers it has


----------



## Thor6

This Bad boy ROCKS!!







-- Like to join the club!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thor6* 
This Bad boy ROCKS!!







-- Like to join the club!

Who made your fan clips? And what part of the cooler do they attach to?


----------



## themadscientist

Count me in!


----------



## Thor6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Who made your fan clips? And what part of the cooler do they attach to?


The fan clips(4) come standard with the Mega Shadow. The cooler have at each corner a grove insert to support the clips. Pretty easy..


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thor6*


The fan clips(4) come standard with the Mega Shadow. The cooler have at each corner a grove insert to support the clips. Pretty easy..


They look to be a bit easier to use than Megahalems clips.


----------



## Thor6

Has anyone tried uv reactive paint on the Mega Shadow logo?


----------



## MLJS54

Just got my Megahalem today:










I have a couple quick questions:

1. For now, I'm pairing it with a single Scythe S-Flex http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185065 120mm fan. Per the pic above, is my fan setup ok or should I adjust it somehow?

2. Using OCZ Freeze TIM and my tems at idle range from 40-43 and around 65-68 in Linx full load. 3.8ghz 1.2375 vcore w/vDroop. Doesn't really seem like any improvement at all over my CM V8 (was pairing it with AS MX2 TIM). Any suggestions on how to improve temps or is this normal? Haven't tried it yet with higher vcore and 4.2ghz OC - that's where my CM V8 totally crapped out.

Thanks for any help


----------



## ehume

Try to go with as low a voltage as you can. I've been getting similar temps with a Mega and an i7 860 at 4000MHz.


----------



## I7T7S

my first build...still in progress.


----------



## ehume

@I7T7S - you might get better airflow out of your case if you removed that orange fan and the grill behind it. That pull fan ought to entrain enough air that the exit fan and grill are only getting in the way.


----------



## NYM

Got mine a while back. Add me in


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

*Add me please







*


----------



## Yogi

To the ones with Phenom X4 II 955/65s how are your temps at 3.6+?


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
To the ones with Phenom X4 II 955/65s how are your temps at 3.6+?

Hey man, could i pleeeeaaaase have a cpu validation on your rig. mine is similar and i just need to know what volts and multi's i should be expecting


----------



## Dumaine

Ordered mine today.......anyone had any issues removing the backing plate from a Xigmatek Dark Knight??


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia* 
Hey man, could i pleeeeaaaase have a cpu validation on your rig. mine is similar and i just need to know what volts and multi's i should be expecting

Never really tried to get it lower. Just got it stable and left it
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1058443


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Never really tried to get it lower. Just got it stable and left it
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1058443

Can you post your temps, please. I have similar config with one panaflo low speed with idle 33-37 and load 65-68 with HT off. It is really quiet with low speed fan but I am still concerned about my temps. Thank you!

EDIT: I found your temps in SIG RIG.


----------



## jbranton

Anyone tried the MK-13 yet?


----------



## bulmug

Add plz


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak* 
Can you post your temps, please. I have similar config with one panaflo low speed with idle 33-37 and load 65-68 with HT off. It is really quiet with low speed fan but I am still concerned about my temps. Thank you!

EDIT: I found your temps in SIG RIG.

Those were my 4.0 HT on temps. With 3.8 HT on I idle about 35-40c and load about 65-70c.
With HT off your should be lower and considering your ambients are probably way lower then mine. My ambients are probably 23c


----------



## cubefreak

my megashadow


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Those were my 4.0 HT on temps. With 3.8 HT on I idle about 35-40c and load about 65-70c.
With HT off your should be lower and considering your ambients are probably way lower then mine. My ambients are probably 23c


Damn. This is my newest update:
Attachment 144998
It is 3.8 with HT off, One single panaflo low speed. My ambient is closer to 25C
Temps are a bit high I think so


----------



## ehume

How do you get two clock gadgets up at the same time?


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


How do you get two clock gadgets up at the same time?


Open gadgets and just drag two gadgets to the desktop


----------



## Dumaine

will the fan from the Xig DK suffice for this HS?? Going to pick mine up tomorrow since I found out that I live 30 minutes from Crazy


----------



## Parsley

I've been a lurker here for some time now although I do post elsewhere. Thought it was about time I add my name to the club membership list!


----------



## jbranton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parsley* 
I've been a lurker here for some time now although I do post elsewhere. Thought it was about time I add my name to the club membership list!



Nice-looking rig. Looks really clean.


----------



## Dumaine

^^^^^niceeeeeeeeee^^^^^ How do you like those fans Parsley?


----------



## Parsley

They do a great job when it comes to assisting the megahalems in keeping my processors temperature down and it's a Q6600 overclocked to 3.8, certainly a fair bit of temperature coming out of that with the upped voltage







. All at 70% load on the fans as well.

The photo doesn't really do the light the fans kick out justice, as I used a flash to brighten it all up a bit. With the case sidepanel and window on there is a really subtle nice white glow to the whole set up







.


----------



## Parsley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbranton*


Nice-looking rig. Looks really clean.










Thanks







, it is amazing what afew days worth of illness induced boredom can coax out of a person isn't it?


----------



## jbranton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parsley*


Thanks







, it is amazing what afew days worth of illness induced boredom can coax out of a person isn't it?


Indeed.


----------



## Dumaine

Welp I got it and its installed ....just trying to figure out what fans to put on it......will post pics soon!







Question though....if I split the PWM from the mobo does that kill the speed of the fans?? Running Push/Pull now with the Xig DK 120 and a 120 3 pin I had laying around going to the sysfan1.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak*


Damn. This is my newest update:
Attachment 144998
It is 3.8 with HT off, One single panaflo low speed. My ambient is closer to 25C
Temps are a bit high I think so










Ya that seems pretty high. Whats your load voltage?
I did a 30 min Prime @ 3.8 HT off.


Also a 7 hour prime 4.0 HT off I did a while back.


----------



## CULLEN

Add me!

..ps is it legal to get married to a metal?


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Ya that seems pretty high. Whats your load voltage?
I did a 30 min Prime @ 3.8 HT off.

Also a 7 hour prime 4.0 HT off I did a while back.

My load voltage is 1.16 I can go with 1.12 (prime 95 and LinX work fine for 24/7 - no errors) but it freezes occasionally








Now is 1.14 in bios (it says 1.168 in CPU-Z)
It is very quiet but I think that temps are a bit high.
IOH/ICH voltages are 1.1V
CPU VCore 1.14
HT off
200x19

I have ocz-freeze pea size under cooler.

Thank you for any kind of help


----------



## sotorious

Can i get some results from someone with an i7 oced, at close to 30c room temp. idle and load temps.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak* 
My load voltage is 1.16 I can go with 1.12 (prime 95 and LinX work fine for 24/7 - no errors) but it freezes occasionally








Now is 1.14 in bios (it says 1.168 in CPU-Z)
It is very quiet but I think that temps are a bit high.
IOH/ICH voltages are 1.1V
CPU VCore 1.14
HT off
200x19

I have ocz-freeze pea size under cooler.

Thank you for any kind of help









I have my fan on a fan controller and turned it down and got my temps up to yours, but its pretty much almost off. Try reseating it and see it that helps the temps any.


----------



## badger6021

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sotorious*


Can i get some results from someone with an i7 oced, at close to 30c room temp. idle and load temps.


 28-31c ambient mega in push-pull


----------



## sotorious

That's with prime?


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


I have my fan on a fan controller and turned it down and got my temps up to yours, but its pretty much almost off. Try reseating it and see it that helps the temps any.


I didn't get this? Reset what? Voltages? Thanks.

EDIT: I am @ 4.0 now with the temps almost same (idle is a bit higher):
Attachment 145399
VCore voltage is 1.20


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak*


I didn't get this? Reset what? Voltages? Thanks.

EDIT: I am @ 4.0 now with the temps almost same (idle is a bit higher):
Attachment 145399
VCore voltage is 1.20


I meant reseat your heatsink. Those temps are good though try and see if its stable


----------



## Dumaine

Is 27/24/25/25 idle with ambient 23 off to a decent start with this HS sittin on a Q9550 @ 3.1? Dunno about loads yet cuz I wanted to let the AS5 settle in.

edit: woke up this morning to a ambient of 21 and those temps are the same so it dont look like they gettin any lower at idle.....remember this is just a basic question, not that im too concerned till I get this Q back up to my 24/7 speed and prolly closer to 4 (had it to 4.050)


----------



## SK Group

hehehehe







for anybody who notices the fan directions - ive fixed it

its setup to pull air from the rear through the megahalems and out thru the front of my haf case

edit:

after looking at everybody elses setups looks like my idea of air going in isnt very popular.
looks like i HAVE to reverse my airflow now

and btw you guys have ****ing insanely awesome setups makes mine look boring :S

but its a HAF -- no window


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
I meant reseat your heatsink. Those temps are good though try and see if its stable









It is stable with 1.18V, HT is off:
Attachment 145514
Next task lowering voltage.


----------



## Dumaine

well here is mine!! damn my keyboard slide needs cleaning







and my workbench


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak*


It is stable with 1.18V, HT is off:
Attachment 145514
Next task lowering voltage.


Thats not stable!







Get atleast 12 hours of small/blend in Prime
My 4.0 crashed on me at 8 hours.


----------



## Dale-C

LinX is probably one of the best stress testers, why should he do Prime? 1 Hours is good enough for anything IMO.


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


LinX is probably one of the best stress testers, why should he do Prime? 1 Hours is good enough for anything IMO.


I tested 100 times in LinX, about 6h. No errors. I think that is enough!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Just installed my Megahalems! Got it in a 7.5" Cooler Master Elite 310. 1-2mm clearance to window! Dropped my temps from 76c to 62c load at 3.6ghz. Headed to 4ghz now! Love it!


----------



## ehume

After all the new coolers, guess what cooler aced the newest cooler roundup?


----------



## Tom Thumb

Please Delete!


----------



## Dumaine

made it back up to my 24/7 settings....any comments on these temps??? ambient was 22c


----------



## Myrlin

Megahalems Revision-B


----------



## Anth0789

Latest pic of mine:


----------



## sexybastard

I have become a believer in the Megahalems!

Loading in the mid to high 60's with an i7 930 @ 4.2ghz is amazing. I love this cooler and the thermalpaste it comes with is quality stuff... getting same temps with it as I got my with Shin Etsu but NT-1 is sooo much easier to spread.

I will post pics of my setup when I get my second 4870 tommorow. I think I might have the most hardware packed into an A05B ever lol.


----------



## Dumaine

well how does this look to yall??? Running twin Dark Knight's with split PWM, Shin-Etsu X23-7762 Thermal Compound, ambient was 22 at the time of testing


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

Before I had two 120x25mm fans in push/pull.

Now I have two Scythe Ultra Kaze 2k installed. One as push and one as my rear case exhaust!










Before you go ripping on me about my cable management I would like to state simply that I really haven't had the time. Hence why I am posting this at 1:00 AM central time.


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meta-Prometheus* 
Before I had two 120x25mm fans in push/pull.

Now I have two Scythe Ultra Kaze 2k installed. One as push and one as my rear case exhaust!










Before you go ripping on me about my cable management I would like to state simply that I really haven't had the time. Hence why I am posting this at 1:00 AM central time.

You DIDN'T have time???







This is something that you do while you are building it, not after.








FIX IT!


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


I will post pics of my setup when I get my second 4870 tommorow.


as promised



















and here are some temps after 20mins of prime95 small fft's


(click to enlarge)

average in the mid 60's is pretty awesome for an i7 930 @ 4.2ghz. I am very happy with it.


----------



## ehume

Megahalems, hard at work.

P.S. - Don't bother with shrouds.


----------



## xlr8ter

^^Thats Insane! Too bad it didn't help temps, it looks beastly!










Yes, I covered my megahalems in tape..


----------



## ehume

Did you also cover the sides? And the bottom?

I covered the top in one of my runs with the Blademasters. Still lousy temps.


----------



## xlr8ter

I covered the sides and top, It's sealed pretty tight. I can actually start the first fan by turning up the second fan and vice-versa! Don't know if it helped or not.


----------



## Bhairava

Hi guys, i'm new here. I'm a Prolimatech fan and these are my thumbs:


----------



## tongerks

new user here in oc.net using megashadow.


----------



## Shroomalistic

Add me to the club


----------



## Nlclock

Add me









I have a Prolimatch + 1 Xigmatek 120MM FAN.


----------



## azianai

not a part of the club anymore =(
got a venomous X


----------



## brafish

I'll be able to join the clup in a few days. I ordered the Prolimatech Armageddon. Should ship tomorrow. Too bad I won't have anything to put it in for 2 weeks.


----------



## Aluc13

Can I be added to the club? Here's mine


----------



## Tom Thumb

Please sign me up. Thank-You!


----------



## danglersaurus

mine just came in today. will be installing this week and posting pics. =)


----------



## LoneWolf3574

I'm adding another Mega to the family. I've got a MegaShadow with a pair of Panaflo FBA12G12U1BX that will be push/pull on the way and it should be here early next week. I'll install and post pix next weekend since I've got a Statics exam coming up that I need to study for,







.


----------



## JKDC

Add meh!


----------



## WZ3r0

Hey, been a lurker here for about 2 months but this is my first post, I just built my I7 Rig and Overclocked to 4.0 Ghz stable (8 hours prime95 blend, 20 passes of max memory on linx, and 4 hours small ftt prime95) but im experincing highest temp of 85c (in linx) on core 0 and 80c on all other cores. idle is 41-46c

Im using the infamous Megahalems with a Panaflo ultra in push config (dialed down to about 1600 RPM) i tried maxing the fan output to the 2700 RPM but don't get any changes in temps, im wondering if im doing something wrong or are these temps ok? my vcore is 1.224 in CPU-Z, HT ON

Im thinking of adding another fan for a push pull combo but i don't know if i should get another panaflo and dial down the rpms (don't know if my case can fit it) or just get a 25MM fan for the pull...any help is greatly appreciated

Edit: forgot to mention that my ambient temps are around 25c


----------



## ehume

Ill be publishing soon, but my data indicates that once you get to a certain point with a Megahalems, you don't get much benefit from pushing the fan output higher. Something like doubling rpm to get another degree of cooling. Stuff like that.


----------



## JKDC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WZ3r0* 
Hey, been a lurker here for about 2 months but this is my first post, I just built my I7 Rig and Overclocked to 4.0 Ghz stable (8 hours prime95 blend, 20 passes of max memory on linx, and 4 hours small ftt prime95) but im experincing highest temp of 85c (in linx) on core 0 and 80c on all other cores. idle is 41-46c

Im using the infamous Megahalems with a Panaflo ultra in push config (dialed down to about 1600 RPM) i tried maxing the fan output to the 2700 RPM but don't get any changes in temps, im wondering if im doing something wrong or are these temps ok? my vcore is 1.224 in CPU-Z, HT ON

Im thinking of adding another fan for a push pull combo but i don't know if i should get another panaflo and dial down the rpms (don't know if my case can fit it) or just get a 25MM fan for the pull...any help is greatly appreciated

Edit: forgot to mention that my ambient temps are around 25c

That is higher than I am getting. What thermal paste did you use? At 1350RPM and AS5 I never went above 68C on Blend or 75C on LinX for hottest cores. I have push/pull though and that drops temps about 4C under heavy load. Prolimatech recommends 1600RPM for best performance so I doubt going higher than that would help much.


----------



## WZ3r0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JKDC* 
That is higher than I am getting. What thermal paste did you use? At 1350RPM and AS5 I never went above 68C on Blend or 75C on LinX for hottest cores. I have push/pull though and that drops temps about 4C under heavy load. Prolimatech recommends 1600RPM for best performance so I doubt going higher than that would help much.

Im using OCZ Freeze with a pea sized in the middle method... i tried the spread method temps were awesome on day one (68 C load at 1.224v)..but on day 2 they were horrible so i reseated and im getting the temps i have now... i have to RMA my mobo (dead dimm) so ill end up reseating again... don't know if it will help temps


----------



## Yogi

Does anyone have a Mega with a UD4p (AM3)? Wondering if theres any clearance issues with tall RAM heatsinks.


----------



## JKDC

UD3R has only 4 slots and the fan clip is barely behind it. I had to get at it from 2 directions to get the clip to snap in. I put it in while still in the case. Gotta love the Sniper. Anyway, 6 slot boards will be tough in the last slot as my 4th slot is a little further away than the 5th slot on those boards. However when I was looking at pics trying to see if it would fit my board I saw a review pic with all 6 slots filled. But I don't remember if it was the Zalman CNPS 10x Extreme or the Megahalem. lol I was trying to decide between the two. I don't think my Blades would slide under the fan, but they are a full half inch or more above the PCB.


----------



## brafish

Let's bump this thing up for some Armageddon love!









_What Armageddon may look like_









_Push/Pull 140mm quiet goodness_

I haven't done any benchmarking or overclocking yet. The fans are super quiet though and have plenty of clearance even with my large heat spreaders.


----------



## jbranton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Does anyone have a Mega with a UD4p (AM3)? Wondering if theres any clearance issues with tall RAM heatsinks.

A buddy of mine does. He has his RAM in the 3rd and 4th slots because it is a pretty tight fit if he has a fan mounted on that particular side of the Mega. His RAM doesn't have tall heatsinks. I have to do the same with my UD5P. If there is no fan on that side of the Mega, there won't be any problems with clearance.

Here's a pic of mine. You can't tell much because it's a bad angle, but maybe you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jbranton* 
Here's a pic of mine. You can't tell much because it's a bad angle, but maybe you can see what I'm talking about.

Thanks for the pic. Kinda hard to see but it helps. Do you think you'd be able to fit a 38mm with tall heatsinks?

I already picked up a UD3H so I'm gunna do some measuring. I wanna get the Mushkin Ridgebacks, but I might have to settle for Blacklines.


----------



## jbranton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Thanks for the pic. Kinda hard to see but it helps. Do you think you'd be able to fit a 38mm with tall heatsinks?

I already picked up a UD3H so I'm gunna do some measuring. I wanna get the Mushkin Ridgebacks, but I might have to settle for Blacklines.

Yeah. A 38mm fan should fit. Again, you just wouldn't be able to use the first 2 slots.

I actually had a UD3H this past weekend when I was trying out a 1055T processor. The spacing is a little bit better on it. With a 25mm fan, it looked like I could use the first 2 slots. The first slot might have been a tight fit. With a 38mm fan, you would probably lose the first slot for sure.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbranton*


Yeah. A 38mm fan should fit. Again, you just wouldn't be able to use the first 2 slots.

I actually had a UD3H this past weekend when I was trying out a 1055T processor. The spacing is a little bit better on it. With a 25mm fan, it looked like I could use the first 2 slots. The first slot might have been a tight fit. With a 38mm fan, you would probably lose the first slot for sure.


Alright, thanks! As long as it works in the 3rd and 4th slots, thats ok. I might get those Ridgebacks then


----------



## whoisron

does anyone know why my top #9 piece aluminum mounting plate seems to be too short for my 1366 mb? it won't allow me to screw both the spring loadeded screws in.. did i get a defective one?


----------



## jbranton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whoisron*


does anyone know why my top #9 piece aluminum mounting plate seems to be too short for my 1366 mb? it won't allow me to screw both the spring loadeded screws in.. did i get a defective one?


Do the holes line up?


----------



## whoisron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jbranton* 
Do the holes line up?

yes the top retention bracket doesn't line up. im only able to screw 1 side in because the top piece is too short.


----------



## jbranton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whoisron* 
yes the top retention bracket doesn't line up. im only able to screw 1 side in because the top piece is too short.

You can't force it down?


----------



## whoisron

here is a picture of how my retention bracket looks like and the hole alignment.

this is for a 1366 motherboard










is this normal? or defective?


----------



## ehume

You have your slots arranged like chevrons. They should be like X's.

You have:

/ /

\\ \\

Should be:

\\ /

/ \\


----------



## whoisron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
You have your slots arranged like chevrons. They should be like X's.

You have:

/ /

\\ \\

Should be:

\\ /

/ \\

uh i don't get what your saying. =/


----------



## nlkccom

What are the best fans to go with the Megahalems?


----------



## jbranton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whoisron* 
uh i don't get what your saying. =/

I think see what he is saying. Flip one of the strips around so that the screw slots form an X rather than a chevron.

Based on your pic, they look like this:

//
\\\\

instead of

\\/
/\\


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nlkccom* 
What are the best fans to go with the Megahalems?

Look at the study on my sig.

As for the '/' - look at the photo. Those slots should be aligned with the center of the heatsink. The forward and backward slashes are a way to portray this. Unfortunately, the forum software deleted my spaces. To try again:

\\........./

/.........\\

Essentially an X.

whoisron has

/......../

\\........\\

Chevrons. This will lead to the heatsink not fitting - and it doesn't.


----------



## whoisron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Look at the study on my sig.

As for the '/' - look at the photo. Those slots should be aligned with the center of the heatsink. The forward and backward slashes are a way to portray this. Unfortunately, the forum software deleted my spaces. To try again:

\\........./

/.........\\

Essentially an X.

whoisron has

/......../

\\........\\

Chevrons. This will lead to the heatsink not fitting - and it doesn't.


oh im suppose to flip the 2 pieces upside down? that seems like the wrong way but i will try it when i go home. thanks.


----------



## ehume

No, not upside down. Turn the left piece around, that's all.


----------



## jbranton

Here. I tried to illustrate using Paint.

The way it is now(Wrong):










The way it should be(Right):


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbranton*


Here. I tried to illustrate using Paint.

The way it is now(Wrong):










The way it should be(Right):











Exactly!


----------



## Backslash

Add me to this group !


----------



## boredgunner

I might swap out my Megahalems for an Armageddon, since both perform about the same but I should be able to fit an Armageddon with two 120mm x 38mm fans. I can't do that with my Megahalems due to my RAM heat sinks.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im not happy with my mega lol its never cooled way it should and i went as far to lap it and my cpu to see if it would help any im gonna get a h50 probly when i get the cash. Or maybe im just expecting to much from it at 4ghz with 1.34 vcore its around 69-71 in linx i would thought it could keep a 45nm much cooler.


----------



## boredgunner

Maybe you should try out some new fans? With good fans a Megahalems will almost always outperform an H50.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i have 2 high cfm fans on it both push upwards in 110-130cfm.


----------



## boredgunner

I have two Scythe Slipstream fans, each is rated at 110 CFM and they both suck. I don't know how your fans are, but static pressure is a big factor with CPU cooling, which is why 120mm x 38mm fans are the best choice.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yate loons are suppose to be good for static pressure maybe i will move the fans around cause i lapped cpu, and heatsink and re mounted about 30 times and alawyas the same temps.


----------



## boredgunner

Lapping could go wrong though, how did that affect your temps?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

my temps are about same as befor i lapped lol right now running linx with my cpu at 4000 and 1.34 vcore my temps are below those are highest its hit. Tho core0 and 1 stay around 69-72 and core 2 and 3 staya round 68-69.
core0=74
core1=74
core2=70
core3=70


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Im not happy with my mega lol its never cooled way it should and i went as far to lap it and my cpu to see if it would help any im gonna get a h50 probly when i get the cash. Or maybe im just expecting to much from it at 4ghz with 1.34 vcore its around 69-71 in linx i would thought it could keep a 45nm much cooler.

Are your ambient temps high?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riou* 
Are your ambient temps high?

Ac is set on about 70-72f id say my room is no hotter then 22-24c. Last night i was blaming it on the amb temps cause it was kinda hot in here but today its fairly chilly.


----------



## oni5115

I finally got my MegaShadow, add me please.


----------



## ehume

According to the people at Benchmark Reviews, the Mega is the best air cooler around. (Q1 2010 review)

Look at my sig for my own 4GHz experience with the Megahalems.


----------



## Parsley




----------



## corx

Club is dead? Anyway, bump up! Running push/pull with CM R4.









I upgraded from Zalman 9700NT, it seems my load temps have dropped for around 20 which is crazy!







I was expecting only about 5-10, but this is awesome! I love my Megahalems!


----------



## Repeater

hi all, i'm new and i'd like to buy this cooler for a 1156 socket

do anyone have photos of it and the gskill ripjaws?
i've heard that corsair dominator don't fit, but maybe ripjaws will

thanks


----------



## AyeYo

It'll easily clear the Ripjaws.


----------



## Repeater

i've read that ripjaws can touch the fan, can anyone post a clear pic of it?


----------



## ehume

My Megahalems fans come to rest on the end of the Ripjaws. You end up with the top of the fan just peeking over the top of the heatsink. NBD.


----------



## Aenir

Gotta love the megahalems, still able to join? haha


----------



## shinzhizu

any I7 860 user with prolimatech mega here? can anyone give me the idle temp and load temp? My 860 @ 3.4ghz idle temp is 44-46 and full load temp is 72-74. how come so high temp? @ 3.6ghz full load can go up to 80. any idea? mounting problem or 860 is damm hot?


----------



## ehume

The 860 is damned hot. You need to look at your volts, though. At 182x22=4004MHz, I need 1.312 to 1.328v (the mb is set to 1.31250v, hyperthreading on). If you're on default, your mb may be raising your Vcore more than you need.

Anyway, with my settings I run around 50c over ambient with a San Ace -H101 on the Megatron. I pay no attention to idle temps.


----------



## shinzhizu

woo.. @ 4.0ghz full load only 50c.. actually i want try oc 3.8-4ghz..but the temp screw me.. my 3.4ghz at 1.16vcore..i notice vcore at 1.2 and above temp already go to 80. at 1.3-1.35 vcore, full load will reach 86.. btw, using single noctua 12cm fan with 1000-1200rpm..


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinzhizu* 
woo.. @ 4.0ghz full load only 50c.. actually i want try oc 3.8-4ghz..but the temp screw me.. my 3.4ghz at 1.16vcore..i notice vcore at 1.2 and above temp already go to 80. at 1.3-1.35 vcore, full load will reach 86.. btw, using single noctua 12cm fan with 1000-1200rpm..

Now, now. That's 50c over ambient. If ambient is 21c, the cpu temp would be 71c. If ambient is 30c, cpu temp would be 80c. You can't know your real performance unless you keep track of your ambient temps.


----------



## wonka08

Just got my optimus prime installed. Looks good and i will post temps under load later.


----------



## boredgunner

Do you guys think Prolimatech will make a cooler like the Thermalright IFX-14/Cogage Arrow/Silver Arrow? That would be awesomeness.


----------



## geehansok

Hey guys, I've gone through the thread and I am so confused as to which fans to get for my megahalems! Can anyone recommend LED fans that are not too expensive but are great performers?


----------



## boredgunner

There are no 120mm LED fans that are great performers. Forget about the LEDs and get some cathodes that suit your color preference. Then go for some spare 120mm x 38mm fan clips and use Rexus/Panaflo 120mm x 38mm fans if you have low profile RAM sticks. But if you have tall RAM heat sinks then you'll want 120mm x 25mm fans. Scythe GentleTyphoons are some of the best options.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

is the prolimatech thermal paste any good? just found it, forgot it came with some.

coolermaster r4 2000rpm fans are good performers and have leds. green, blue, or red. [email protected] and under 20 decibles.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
is the prolimatech thermal paste any good? just found it, forgot it came with some.

coolermaster r4 2000rpm fans are good performers and have leds. green, blue, or red. [email protected] and under 20 decibles.

Prolimatech's PK-1 T.I.M. ranked a B+ under BenchMark reviews "80 way TIM test". Top of the "B" class in fact. There are several better on the market than that ofc. But it's not a bad choice.

I don't have personal experience w/ the R4's. However,many reviewers have stated that they do not put out the rated cfm. Yate Loon D12SH-12's can be had w/ led's...and outperform the R4's in real world testing.

They are not as good as the San Ace's,Delta's or Mechatronics though. I seriously recommend those over any "led" fan on the market,by far.


----------



## boredgunner

R4s are rated at 1800 RPM/69.69 CFM by default, and a fan controller can bring them to 2000 RPM where they will supposedly give you 90 CFM. But they have low pressure and the decibel rating is not below 20, that's impossible. But they are fairly quiet for what they are. Sleeve bearings are junk too so I'd avoid them. For 120mm x 25mm fans, Scythe GentleTyphoons are probably the best. They're available in a large RPM range, they're quiet, they use ball bearings and they haveh igh pressure.

120mm x 38mm fans are by far the best for heat sinks and radiators. I use a Panaflo 120mm x 38mm fan on my Megahalems (sold under the Rexus name). Very good fans.


----------



## j0n3z3y

I use Mechatronic's 120 x 38 mm myself. 140 cfm monsters, x2 push pull


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *geehansok* 
Hey guys, I've gone through the thread and I am so confused as to which fans to get for my megahalems! Can anyone recommend LED fans that are not too expensive but are great performers?

Check the study in my sig. As people say below, nothing beats a 38mm fan, and you need only one.

I'll be putting my Megatron on my daughter's rig with a single GT-1850 (AP-15). It will be not be OC'd, but the cpu fan will be the only fan in the case: with an open hole where the back grill was, the fan on the Mega will also act as a case exhaust. I'm considering using the GT in pull, since it's overkill in push.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Check the study in my sig. As people say below, nothing beats a 38mm fan, and you need only one.

I'll be putting my Megatron on my daughter's rig with a single GT-1850 (AP-15). It will be not be OC'd, but the cpu fan will be the only fan in the case: with an open hole where the back grill was, the fan on the Mega will also act as a case exhaust. I'm considering using the GT in pull, since it's overkill in push.









that study is why I went w/ the mecha's for my mega's. Overkill for 2, I know...but, time to start benching again as soon as I get the other 8 mounted in my case. *insert evil laugh here*

I'd normally say "TRAITOR!!!"







But, I'm going to the D-14 shortly myself. Btw....thanks again for the Megahelem testing you did ehume.


----------



## Jangle

New member - Here's mine getting installed a few days ago...










So far I've had the i7 up to 3.8Ghz (HT on) on 1.22v and temps are 59-62.









And here's one with it in in action...


----------



## ehume

Whatever you do, DON'T drop it. I just dropped mine this evening as I was installing it in my second machine. It was bent, and I straightened it out. But . . .

Now I hear a bubbling sound and the temps keep going up - on a non-OC'd rig.

Ah, well. I guess I'll wait for a Super-Mega.


----------



## speedhunter

guys, could i join?

here is the pic


----------



## Bastyn99

Hey Prolimatech guys. First of all, some pretty sweet PCs in here








and second, I need your help. Im building a PC and I only need to choose one more part; the cooling solution. Im going to be OCing a Phenom II X4 955 to around 3.8 - 4.0 GHz hopefully, on an Asus Crosshair IV Formula in a HAF 922 case (with extra 200mm side fan). I was checking out air cooling benchmarks, because liquid cooling is out of the question, and I came across the Megahalems amongst others. I see that it has great performance but Im kinda worried about the size. Will this beast fit in my rig with two 120 x 25 mm fans, push pull setup ? The memory will be normal sized without tall heat spreaders.

I hope you guys will be able to help me getting this answered because the Megahalems looks sweet.


----------



## jbranton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastyn99* 
Hey Prolimatech guys. First of all, some pretty sweet PCs in here








and second, I need your help. Im building a PC and I only need to choose one more part; the cooling solution. Im going to be OCing a Phenom II X4 955 to around 3.8 - 4.0 GHz hopefully, on an Asus Crosshair IV Formula in a HAF 922 case (with extra 200mm side fan). I was checking out air cooling benchmarks, because liquid cooling is out of the question, and I came across the Megahalems amongst others. I see that it has great performance but Im kinda worried about the size. Will this beast fit in my rig with two 120 x 25 mm fans, push pull setup ? The memory will be normal sized without tall heat spreaders.

I hope you guys will be able to help me getting this answered because the Megahalems looks sweet.

It should fit just fine if your memory is normal, and not tall. There won't be much clearance. If you don't want to go that route, you could always go with the Armageddon. A buddy of mine went from a Megahalems to an Armageddon, because his RAM is to tall. He said he coudln't tell a difference. They both cool extremely well.

Link: http://www.prolimatech.com/products/...rmageddon.html


----------



## criminal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jbranton* 
It should fit just fine if your memory is normal, and not tall. There won't be much clearance. If you don't want to go that route, you could always go with the Armageddon. A buddy of mine went from a Megahalems to an Armageddon, because his RAM is to tall. He said he coudln't tell a difference. They both cool extremely well.

Link: http://www.prolimatech.com/products/...rmageddon.html

That friend would be me.

No difference that I could tell. It cools just as well as the Megahalems.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *criminal* 
That friend would be me.

No difference that I could tell. It cools just as well as the Megahalems.









The only memory with tall spreaders I see anyone recommending is G. Skill RAM and theyre not available where I live. Only Dominator RAM is, and from what Ive heard theyre not worth it. So Im sticking with normal sized RAM, and Megahalems I think







its gonna be sweet


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Have had my megashadow for almost 8 months now. Loving it! Looks soooo good in the case, and cooling is amazing!


----------



## Parsley

New picture of mine







.

Changed a few things in my FT02!


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

Me in please -









Yeah i paid the extra for the mega shadow - Mathematically speaking : Looks ≥ Function

And i do realise the irony of that statement in relation to my cable management


----------



## Metonymy




----------



## boredgunner

The way everything matches is just sexy.


----------



## Nemesis429

I have the megahalems, first version, awaiting my new components and il post some pics.


----------



## Boatski

What size clips come with the megahalems?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boatski* 
What size clips come with the megahalems?

These days, two pairs of 25mm clips. If you want 38mm clips, you can get them here with free shipping.

Check out my sig to see the clips in action.


----------



## Boatski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
These days, two pairs of 25mm clips. If you want 38mm clips, you can get them here with free shipping.

Check out my sig to see the clips in action.

Thanks!


----------



## armada10

w/2 GT AP-15's


----------



## Nishi-kun

Hi everyone









I own a Megahalems, such a badass performance, I'm almost in love with it xD
Here are some pics with it mounted on my sig rig with two CM R4s


----------



## Boatski

mine should be in tomorrow!


----------



## Nemesis429

Can someone answer me a question, do you just put the 1366 bracket at the back over that metal bit, because the 775 had some sticky stuff on it?


----------



## Boatski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nemesis429* 
Can someone answer me a question, do you just put the 1366 bracket at the back over that metal bit, because the 775 had some sticky stuff on it?

I just installed mine today. The only difference between the installing on 775 and 1366 is that you add the 'custom' pad in the back bracket.

PS. Anyone using SFlex 1900s on this? I think mine are kinda squealing.


----------



## SovietChodly

Heres my baby! need to work on the Cable mgmt. lol
Cooling my Phenom, had some problems installing with the LGA775 - AM2/AM3 bracket


----------



## Boatski

And here's a pic:


----------



## Nemesis429

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boatski* 
I just installed mine today. The only difference between the installing on 775 and 1366 is that you add the 'custom' pad in the back bracket.

PS. Anyone using SFlex 1900s on this? I think mine are kinda squealing.

Custom pad?


----------



## Boatski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nemesis429* 
Custom pad?

On the back bracket there's a little indentation. There's also a little rubber pad that comes with the Megahalems. The instructions call it custom, which is why I used apostrophes lol.

It says for a 775 installation to put the pad on the back bracket before installing.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boatski* 
PS. Anyone using SFlex 1900s on this? I think mine are kinda squealing.

S-Flex (1900rpm, 1600rpm, and 1200rpm) make a squealing, high pitched noise on the Megahalems. Panaflo 120x38mm fans also squeal on the pull side.

Certain fans create air turbulence that sounds like a dog whistle on the Megahalems. Pull side fans may create the most noise.

Gentle Typhoon AP-14 (1450rpm) in push-pull do not make a squealing noise on the Mega. I do not have any AP-15 (1850rpm) so I do not know if that squeals or not.


----------



## Siegfried262

Here's my Megahalem in my P183



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Add me to the club if you will ^^


----------



## Kyushu

Does the megahalems fit on the evga x58 e760 classified motherboard in a push/pull setup east to west?

Does it fit with the nzxt phantom case with the 200mm side panel fan installed?
Should I get the rev.b or there other type on newegg?
What are the best fans for this heatsink ATM, in terms of performance?


----------



## Manixaist

Sign me up!


----------



## Kyushu

Do you have to take the back plate bracket off if you have to reseat the megahelam?


----------



## sanjuroM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Does the megahalems fit on the evga x58 e760 classified motherboard in a push/pull setup east to west?

It fits east/west..that's how mine is set up (with dual 1850rpm Gentle Typhoons). With the high heat spreaders on my RAM I can't fill out all 6 ram slots.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Do you have to take the back plate bracket off if you have to reseat the megahelam?

No. Only if you think you've done something wrong in putting it together.


----------



## Kyushu

Can u fill in 3 Slots? I'm only using 6gb of ram.


----------



## Kyushu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
No. Only if you think you've done something wrong in putting it together.


That's what I mean. If you mess up and have to redo it. Do you have to take the backplate that's behind the motherboard off?

Sorry for Double post


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
That's what I mean. If you mess up and have to redo it. Do you have to take the backplate that's behind the motherboard off?

Sorry for Double post

If all you did wrong was on the top of the mb, you can leave the backplate on.


----------



## Kyushu

Ok. So i put everything on correctly, I want to try a new TIM on my cpu and cpu heatsink.

Do I need to take off the back plate off of the mother board to take the megahalem off and reapply the new thermal paste?

Sorry I'm a noob, need explained to me.

What are the best fans to use with this heatsink? I want to overclock to 3.8ghz with my i7 930 and evga x58 4x sli motherboard e762 and my corsair dominator 6gb ddr3 1600 mhz ram.

Does the megahalems work in push/pull east to west with that motherboard? I heard it does.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Ok. So i put everything on correctly, I want to try a new TIM on my cpu and cpu heatsink.

Do I need to take off the back plate off of the mother board to take the megahalem off and reapply the new thermal paste?

Sorry I'm a noob, need explained to me.

What are the best fans to use with this heatsink? I want to overclock to 3.8ghz with my i7 930 and evga x58 4x sli motherboard e762 and my corsair dominator 6gb ddr3 1600 mhz ram.

Does the megahalems work in push/pull east to west with that motherboard? I heard it does.

If all you want to do is try a new TIM, you don't have to do a thing except undo those two mounting screws and lift the heatsink off.

Can't tell you about your mb.

There is some suggestion that having your air go upward (south-north) is better than sideways (east-west and west-east), but your best bet is to try it out all three ways.

As for fans, see item 1 in my sig.


----------



## Kyushu

Read a bit of that review. Still don't know the bottom line.. I was looking at setting up a push/pull east to west with either 2 gentle typhoons or 2 scythe s flexs. Which are better?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Read a bit of that review. Still don't know the bottom line.. I was looking at setting up a push/pull east to west with either 2 gentle typhoons or 2 scythe s flexs. Which are better?

I prefer GT's - I'm using six right now. I have three S-Flexes and don't use them. Others prefer the S-Flexes.

On the Megahalems in my daughter's non-oc rig I put a single San Ace 9S1212L401. But then I can put the pins on, sleeve it and put on the plug.

There is no bottom line.


----------



## Kyushu

Ok the damn gt ap-15s are impossible to find. Do the scythe s-flexs perform close to the gt ap-15s on this heatsink?

What fans preform the closest to the gt ap-15s for this heatsink?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Ok the damn gt ap-15s are impossible to find. Do the scythe s-flexs perform close to the gt ap-15s on this heatsink?

What fans preform the closest to the gt ap-15s for this heatsink?

You'll have to look at the study and figure out what you like the most. One thing you could do is to buy one of these cheap and then wait for something you really like to get later.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyushu* 
Ok the damn gt ap-15s are impossible to find. Do the scythe s-flexs perform close to the gt ap-15s on this heatsink?

What fans preform the closest to the gt ap-15s for this heatsink?

Don't use the S-Flex on the Megahalems without shrouds/spacers. They make a high pitched noise when next to heatsink, especially the pull side fan.


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

One quality mobo manufacturer needs to take a mega with fans in push/pull, take 6 ram sticks with heatsinks on them, place them together so there is a reasonable amount of room between them and then use this as "standard layout".

I wanna have push pull but i got about 10mm space left without a fan there!


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riou* 
Don't use the S-Flex on the Megahalems without shrouds/spacers. They make a high pitched noise when next to heatsink, especially the pull side fan.

Wish someone would've told me that sooner. I was wondering about that high-pitched noise with a push/pull configuration. Should have gone with Gentle Typhoon or Noiseblocker fans. Anyone else with good suggestions for push/pull fans that make less noise and doesn't require the use of a fan controller?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rpgman1* 
Wish someone would've told me that sooner. I was wondering about that high-pitched noise with a push/pull configuration. Should have gone with Gentle Typhoon or Noiseblocker fans. Anyone else with good suggestions for push/pull fans that make less noise and doesn't require the use of a fan controller?

Try putting some foam between the two towers.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Try putting some foam between the two towers.

Got a picture or link to show me what kind of foam to put in between the two towers?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rpgman1* 
Got a picture or link to show me what kind of foam to put in between the two towers?

Try a variety of things. I folded some scrap noise dampening foam, but you could use window foam, or a bit of rag - anything that would stop the vertical walls of the gap from being a two-reed wind instrument.


----------



## rpgman1

Guess I'll look for some foam. BTW, in your sig rig the CPU cooling says you have the Noctua NH-D14. I was wondering if the NH-D14 was much better than the Megahalems. If so, what fans do you think work best on it then?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rpgman1* 
Guess I'll look for some foam. BTW, in your sig rig the CPU cooling says you have the Noctua NH-D14. I was wondering if the NH-D14 was much better than the Megahalems. If so, what fans do you think work best on it then?

I'll be publishing later. But as usual it's quiet vs cool. But of course with the D14 you get quiet vs cool significantly cooler. I'm using the D14 with a P14 and two AP-14's because I don't need the extra cooling of AP-15's, and they're quieter than stock fans.

Ya really want cool? Try push/pull 38mm fans with a shroud in the middle. OK, the shroud only gets you another 0.5c, but you benefit a lot more with two 38's than you do with the Megatron, where a second 38 gets you only another degree.


----------



## MikeWolfskin

Alright well after looking at this thread for the last few days I finally decided to register to this forum. I have been reading some great reviews on the Megahalems and am about ready to make the purchase. I only have a few questions I would like to ask before I do so however.

Can anyone tell me how long Megahalems is based on a measuring type? I ask because I have a wind master pc case mid tower and I am hoping it will fit the Megahalems. I own a AMD Phenom II X4 965 black edition CPU, a Gigabyte Ultra Durable 3 MA790X-UD3P Motherboard and two 2 gigabyte sticks of patriot memory with the little heatsink fins. The heatsink fins look none removable however I have to slots to the right I can most likely move them over to fit the fan if needed. How long can my memory be before I can no longer get the Megahalems or fan over it?

Other stuff I don't believe you'll need to now just in case. I own a 5770 ATI card, a 1 Tara byte western digital HDD, a light scribe DVD R/RW +- drive, and a Rock Star 600 watt PSU. PSU is mounting on the bottom of my case.

What is the best fan with the best preference you recommend? Last but not lest what are your thoughts on the Super Megahalems coming out on the 4th of October 2010 with cooper fins? Does anyone know why they discontented the Shadow Megahalems? I mean where they defective or faulty?


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MikeWolfskin* 
Can anyone tell me how long Megahalems is based on a measuring type?

Click this to see the dimensions









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MikeWolfskin* 
How long can my memory be before I can no longer get the Megahalems or fan over it?

If the heatsink hovers above the memory slots, it will be best to use standard-size memory.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MikeWolfskin* 
What is the best fan with the best preference you recommend?

Click this to see the best fans, thanks to *ehume*.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MikeWolfskin* 
Last but not lest what are your thoughts on the Super Megahalems coming out on the 4th of October 2010 with cooper fins? Does anyone know why they discontented the Shadow Megahalems? I mean where they defective or faulty?

From reading reviews on Super Mega, the heatsink is no different than the other versions regarding performance. I, myself, have no idea why the Shadow was cancelled.


----------



## Shono

I finally got my Megahalems and I luuuve it! Is the club still open? If so, sign me up.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shono* 
I finally got my Megahalems and I luuuve it! Is the club still open? If so, sign me up.













































I don't usually quote pics, but here I'll make an exception: them are purty!

Questions: are you using these on your AMD rig? If so, how are you mounting it? AMD add-on kit? How's it work?

Also, I note you are using side-mount clips. Are those new clips? Where did you get them?


----------



## mikhail00

hi guys.. can i join the Prolimatech club?.. i just recently upgraded from a CM Hyper 212+ to the new Prolimatech Super Mega.. could not find the MegaShadow here and the Megahalems are phased out here.. so i got the SuperMega instead.. here are a couple of phone cam pics of my new MegaTron..
(sorry for the low quality pics.. digital camera is FUBAR..)


----------



## argya

I miss black edition coolers...can't see why MS was removed and why it was priced 10 dollars more expensive than the MH


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *argya*


I miss black edition coolers...can't see why MS was removed and why it was priced 10 dollars more expensive than the MH










An attempt to increase profits, of course.


----------



## kiriakos

I had just get an Armageddon









I am currently trying to finalize , what motherboard I will finnaly use, 
on my latest build .

Q6600 8Mb 2.4 
HD 5770 1GB 
2Gb OCZ ram

Any way.. its good that I had found you people .. 
Sharing our ideas, are always an profit .

About fans got the Vortex one , originally build for this cooler.
And I also have an NMB-MAT (Panaflo) 120mm Fan FBA12G12U1BX ,
that I love , and got an 140-120mm fan adapter , so to mount it on, if there is a need for more " power "

Bearing Type Hydro Wave
RPM 2705 RPM ( Ultra Hi speed )
Air Flow 114.7 CFM
Noise Level 45.5 dBA
Power Connector 3 Pin

( I have no CPU yet , and so the cooler its not truly installed . )

Regards for Greece ..


----------



## argya

what's the best Prolimatech out there right now? I'm planning to use LED fans as push pull, and I'm not sure which prolimatech suits me...
Some performs better with LED, some doesn't thats why im asking


----------



## Epitope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *argya*


what's the best Prolimatech out there right now? I'm planning to use LED fans as push pull, and I'm not sure which prolimatech suits me...
Some performs better with LED, some doesn't thats why im asking
























The Super Mega is the best. Although it only beats the regular megahalems by like 1 degree. They are essentially the same performance. The Armageddon is slightly worse than both of the Megahalems. However, the Armageddon will not block ram slots like the Megahalems can. The Megahalems can have problems with tall RAM cards (the fancy ones with tall heatsinks).


----------



## argya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epitope*


The Super Mega is the best. Although it only beats the regular megahalems by like 1 degree. They are essentially the same performance. The Armageddon is slightly worse than both of the Megahalems. However, the Armageddon will not block ram slots like the Megahalems can. The Megahalems can have problems with tall RAM cards (the fancy ones with tall heatsinks).


so what's the LED fan you recommend? I really can't live without LED.


----------



## ehume

I've seen a review or two that puts the regular Megahalems ahead.

As for LED fans, you can get an LED version of the Yate Loon D12SH-12. It's sometimes advertised as D12SH-12 with LED's (Petra's Tech Shop, probably your best bet), or the D12SH-124B (B for blue). You can also get an RFX-120BL from Newegg, but they're asking a lot of money for it - $13 or so. They used to sell it for $8. There is also the Thermaltake Blue-Eyed Monsters (A2018 - when they can bite, they bite hard, draw blood).

See my sig for comparative performance.

Forgot: the CM R4 also can come with blue LED's. I've got a couple now.


----------



## Zippy476

Would this Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B CPU Cooler fit on a UD3P with this G.Skill ram?

Thanks.


----------



## CULLEN

Zippy476: It will fit just fine.


----------



## ehume

Those are low profile RAM. The heatsinks flanking the socket aren't too high, so you should be OK. Check item 1. in my sig to help you decide on fans.


----------



## Zippy476

OK slight change of plans I was just going to upgarde my LGA 775 stuff but now I am building an i5 same question only with this ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226103 and this mobo http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-620-_-Product


----------



## ehume

Mushkin 996782, reviewed here. It's one of the comparison memories, but look at that RAM fly!


----------



## under18

hello guys...i'm thinking to buy megahalems...but should it fit in my x58a ud7??i'm mean with no ram issue...i'm using kingston hyperx mem..or should i need to choose armageddon..?

the reason i want to change because i uncomfortable with my cooler master v8 and prolimatech have a good looking i think..lol.. 

here are my spec..

i7 920 [email protected](1.088v) its low stable vcore i think..

temps in real temp(are there reasonable temp for low voltage??)
idle: 43,41,43,41
gaming:56,54,55,57
full load:68,67,67,66
room temp: 25

x58a ud7 rev.1.0
6gb kingston hyperx 1600 c9
sapphire hd5850
HAF 932

can someone help me megahalems or armageddon should i choose??

sory for my bad english...


----------



## ehume

Megahalems rather than Armageddon.


----------



## dTT05

Hey everyone







.

Thought I would share my present Megahalems setup.

Right now I am using my megahalems to cool an i7 950 @ 4ghz with 1.33Vcore. I am using 2 yate-loon d12sh-12 in push pull and at the absolute most I get temps around 57 degrees Celsius under full 100% load.

Idle, I get around 24 degrees, which for me is great.

I also have a single 9G1212H1011 on the way from USA. Can't wait to try it out







.

Anyone just thought I would share my experiences with the megahalems. Great stuff.


----------



## under18

wow dTT05...i'm jelous with you...i just got armageddon n a little not happy with it...a little different idle temp comparing to my old cm V8..but at full load,its about 7c lower than cm8...

core temp i7 [email protected](1.088v)

v8
idle: 43,41,43,41
gaming:56,54,55,57
full load:68,67,67,66

armageddon
idle:42,40,42,40
gaming:54,49,52,51
full load:62,59,60,61


----------



## dTT05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *under18*


wow dTT05...i'm jelous with you...i just got armageddon n a little not happy with it...a little different idle temp comparing to my old cm V8..but at full load,its about 7c lower than cm8...

core temp i7 [email protected](1.088v)

v8
idle: 43,41,43,41
gaming:56,54,55,57
full load:68,67,67,66

armageddon
idle:42,40,42,40
gaming:54,49,52,51
full load:62,59,60,61


Nice results! My numbers were for the CPU as a whole though, not the individual cores. At full load with 1.33Vcore @ 4GHZ the Cores are in the low 70's. At idle they are in the low 40's and 30's.

Just goes to show that the megas absolutely own at high temps / vcore.

Just wondering btw, what fans are you running with your megas?


----------



## under18

i'm using xigmatek XLF-F1453 for my armageddon as prolimatech recommended..very sadly there are no stock for mega in my place...still not happy with my temp using very low stable vcore...i'm tried go for 4ghz..but uncomfortable with the temp result..no time for oc anymore...btw,your temps look good man as others..congrats...


----------



## tuffarts

This is my first build
As you can see below and I have had trouble fitting the Megashadow in a gigabyte X58A-UD3R with 2 fans.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I am running with just the scythe slipstream 1600 rpm running on the pull side of the cooler ATM,
as I didn't see much difference after I removed the fan on the ram side I had mounted on top of the ram,
only 75% of the fan was on the cooler, the other 25% was blowing across the top of the cooler.

I plan on buying a PWM fan in the near future, and maybe cutting the ram heat-sinks off so I can mount 2 fans.
Kingston sell the same ram without the fins, and I have been running my Ram at 1800Ghz and it is just warm to the touch.
I have a fiend who is going to help me with ram timings, then we can give it a torture test and see if these ram heat sinks are worth the space needed by the fan for the CPU.

has anyone had same problem, because I am hesitant to take to my $200+ ram with my Dremal.


----------



## NoGuru

Just orderd the Mega Shadow last night. Should help when I'm benching on air.


----------



## tuffarts

I did try to run my rig with the fan clips touching the ram heatspreader.
they shorted out or something and made the system crash.


----------



## boredgunner

Got my Nidec VA450DC in pull plus a 25mm shroud which I made from an old Slipstream fan. The shroud really helps - lowers the pitch the fan makes by a small amount and it decreased core temps by a few degrees.


----------



## Calexan

just want to share a lil mod i did with my megahalems

added a metallic sticker it's made of stainless i think with an adhesive on it back
helps in covering the top from air gettin out thataway i swore it knock off 1 to 2Â°c 
in my temps xD


----------



## NoGuru

Here is mine on the bench.


----------



## aard

Here's my contribution:


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aard;12226347*
> Here's my contribution:


Good call removing the blue plate over the NB, much better airflow across it now.


----------



## aard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12226920*
> Good call removing the blue plate over the NB, much better airflow across it now.


Exactly








The NB temps dropped by about 10°C without the sodding plate


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aard;12226983*
> Exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NB temps dropped by about 10°C without the sodding plate


That board should take your Q6600 up to about 3.6-3.8 GHz no problem. With better cooling at the NB crank her up.
Here is mine under DICE http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359324


----------



## aard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That board should take your Q6600 up to about 3.6-3.8 GHz no problem. With better cooling at the NB crank her up.
Here is mine under DICE http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359324


Oh, very nice score, congrats!
I've been running it at 3.25GHz for about a year and a half now, switched from a Scythe Ninja 2 to the Megahalems a couple weeks ago. Not yet had the time to try, but I'm hoping I can get a stable 3.4 or more as a 24/7 clock


----------



## Crucial09

Can i join?


----------



## arrow0309

Would you add me to the club?


----------



## arrow0309

And some other shots after the vga upgrade


----------



## xinhang

Got my prolimatech mega shadow today! Very pleased with the result. Using an i7 970 oced to 4.0ghz. Using prime95 the temperature does not exceed 52 degrees!


----------



## kadu1911

Hi, I'm new here. Recently bought a used Megahalems, but this peelling.

Some screen's


















But my doubt is: How long the warranty Prolimatech in coolers?

Because the previous owner bought it in January/2010, and bought used in December/2010..

Sory i'm use the google translator


----------



## jhaze84

Add me to the list, please!

Megahalems Rev. B with two Scythe GT 1850s.


----------



## iatacs19

Using Arctic Cooling F12 with PWM, I think it's too loud for my tastes. I am waiting on 2 Gentle Typhoon AP-14s. Will play around with the fans some more.

Attachment 195630

Attachment 195631


----------



## Elohim




----------



## probey

Hello, a question to all Megahalem owners.

If I use G-Skills Ripjaws-x (http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=357) or Mushkin Redline (http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Redline/996981.aspx) and align the Megahalem so that the fan blows air to the top of the case, will there be clearance issue on these rams?


----------



## ehume

Look at this.


----------



## probey

Hi eHume,

Thanks for the reply. I actually have gone through this post and every page of this thread









From your pic, I see that there is some space between the shorter fins and the lowest fin of the megahalem. But that is normal ripjaw, not ripjaw-x, so I am not a 100% sure if that will fit.

I made a comparison between ripjaw, ripjaw-x and mushkin redline. Do you think it is possible that ripjaw-x and/or mushkin redline will fit?

Thx!


----------



## ehume

I'm not sure it will fit. I thought about that very issue when I looked back at that thread.

I believe the Mushkins will fit, though.

As for Ripjaws, according to this -










it has only 4mm less clearance than the D14. Here's the D14 and some older Ripjaws:










So with the Mega 4mm lower, it still ought to be OK, if barely so.


----------



## magicase

Is there anyone out there using the 70lbs screws for the Super Mega?


----------



## probey

@ehume:
Thx! I think I will give mushkin a try. I also came across this site, http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_pa...ompatibly.html, the redline is indeed shorter than ripjaw-x....by 1mm, that should give me just enough clearance

@magicase:
I read some reviews about super mega and the 70lb screws. The screw only have thread on part of its body and u won't over tighten it, but it has stronger spring though.

The screws only improve the temp by 1 to 2c. If u don't do heavy oc, normal mega should be fine.


----------



## ehume

Based on the trouble some people had with the VX 70-lb screw, I'd let it alone.


----------



## magicase

40lbs it shall be then


----------



## Boyboyd

My wires are a bit more tidy now.


----------



## Ekemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowclock;7059906*
> Ahhhh wanted to be first LOL....you were supposed to warn me! HAHAHA
> 
> Pics added:


Something in the first picture is really, really distracting me from the Prlimatech.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ekemeister;12466946*
> Something in the first picture is really, really distracting me from the Prlimatech.


What Proliamtech?

Edit: NVM i see it now.


----------



## NoGuru

I like the nipples that stick out the top, and the way the middle go's in so air does not get trapped. Make me want to put my face in there to see if it gets trapped.


----------



## Cyclops

Am I too late?


----------



## kevindd992002

How much can I sell my one-day used MegaShadow nowadays?


----------



## techjesse

LOL didn't see this topic, here ya go


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


How much can I sell my one-day used MegaShadow nowadays?


Around $50


----------



## Yunarce

Hey guyz! I recently bought a Prolimatech Supermega and wondering what is the appropriate (or best fan 120mm or 140mm) for it. Currently this are my options:

Yate Loon D12SH-12 120mm
Yate Loon D12SH-12D 120x120x38mm
D14SM-12 140x140x25mm
D14SH-12 140x140x25mm
Coolermaster R4 Series Fans
Scythe slipstream 120mm sy1225sl12sh

Thank you!!


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yunarce*


Hey guyz! I recently bought a Prolimatech Supermega and wondering what is the appropriate (or best fan 120mm or 140mm) for it. Currently this are my options:

Yate Loon D12SH-12 120mm
Yate Loon D12SH-12D 120x120x38mm
D14SM-12 140x140x25mm
D14SH-12 140x140x25mm
Coolermaster R4 Series Fans
Scythe slipstream 120mm sy1225sl12sh

Thank you!!


For 120mm fans, I believe Scythe Slipstream has the most airflow (The 1900 RPM verson does 110+ CFM) with adequate noise levels. I use 4 of them on my 775 rig. 2 as chassis fans and two for CPU fans in a push/pull setup. (see the pictures above). However, if you want more airflow (135ish CFM), the best fan in the market right now is Scythe Ultra Kaze (120x120x38mm), but since they're bigger than normal 120x120x25mm fans, you might have problems fitting them inside your case.

As for 140mm, Noctua D-14 fans are pretty good and are almost silent, but they don't give you as much airflow as most 120mm fans. The best 140mm fan I could find (Performance wise) is this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...140%20mm%20fan

Recommended.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yunarce*


Hey guyz! I recently bought a Prolimatech Supermega and wondering what is the appropriate (or best fan 120mm or 140mm) for it. Currently this are my options:

Yate Loon D12SH-12 120mm
Yate Loon D12SH-12D 120x120x38mm
D14SM-12 140x140x25mm
D14SH-12 140x140x25mm
Coolermaster R4 Series Fans
Scythe slipstream 120mm sy1225sl12sh

Thank you!!


 Best thing to do is decide how much noise you can put up with then get the most CFM that corresponds to that.
In other words get the most CFM that you can deal with the noise it puts out.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Is it required to have the club in your sig?


----------



## ehume

Yunarce:

D14SL-12 is inexpensive and put out lots of air.
Bule Vortex is beautiful and works very well on this type of cooler (two are better).
Hooking up either fan would be a problem with standard Megahalems clips.

Fans that will fit with standard Megahalems clips:

TR TY-140
Scythe Slip Stream 140's - 1200rpm for quiet cooling, 1700 rpm for performance.

See item 4 in my sig for some ideas.

But just what kind of fan clips come with the Super-Mega?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12853011*
> But just what kind of fan clips come with the Super-Mega?


IDK, I never pulled mine out. I use two 120X38mm Ultra Kaze's.

130 CFM each on a fan controler and only on my bench rig becuse it VERY loud when they are both turned up.


----------



## magicase

The super mega doesn't come with the full size fan clips. Mine where a mini version where you clip the middle of the heatsink.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;12856341*
> The super mega doesn't come with the full size fan clips. Mine where a mini version where you clip the middle of the heatsink.


I see. Like this:










So with these clips you could install a Prolimatech Blue (or Red) Vortex, a YL D14S(L, M or H)-12, etc. Or buy some of these and install Kaze Maru, Slip Stream 140's, TY-140's or 120mm fans. Or get these and install 120x38mm fans. Sweet.


----------



## Tom Thumb

I thought I was already signed up. Don't see my name though. Sign me up please!


----------



## Yunarce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyclops*


For 120mm fans, I believe Scythe Slipstream has the most airflow (The 1900 RPM verson does 110+ CFM) with adequate noise levels. I use 4 of them on my 775 rig. 2 as chassis fans and two for CPU fans in a push/pull setup. (see the pictures above). However, if you want more airflow (135ish CFM), the best fan in the market right now is Scythe Ultra Kaze (120x120x38mm), but since they're bigger than normal 120x120x25mm fans, you might have problems fitting them inside your case.

As for 140mm, Noctua D-14 fans are pretty good and are almost silent, but they don't give you as much airflow as most 120mm fans. The best 140mm fan I could find (Performance wise) is this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...140%20mm%20fan

Recommended.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Yunarce:

D14SL-12 is inexpensive and put out lots of air.
Bule Vortex is beautiful and works very well on this type of cooler (two are better).
Hooking up either fan would be a problem with standard Megahalems clips.

Fans that will fit with standard Megahalems clips:

TR TY-140
Scythe Slip Stream 140's - 1200rpm for quiet cooling, 1700 rpm for performance.

See item 4 in my sig for some ideas.

But just what kind of fan clips come with the Super-Mega?



Thanks for the suggestions. I recently had an idea to configure my fans as push/pull for the supermega but i dont know how exactly to make it a push/pull. I'm thinking of putting a CM r4 series fan (69cfm) in front of the super (which is to push air i presume) and a D14SL-12/blue vortex (don't know their cfm but i guess its higher than the CM) at the back to pull the air out of supermega and out of my case. Sorry for the noob terms my first time configuring an air cooler. Thanks again for those who will respond. ^_^


----------



## ehume

You can't trust specs given to consumers. For example, the R4 may put out 69cfm, but not at 19dB. The Slip Stream may rotate at 1900rpm, but it puts out nowhere near 110cfm.

To see how well fans will do on your heatsink, see item 1 in my sig. The big difference is that I could not get my 140mm fans down low enough to really fit: the screw on the Mega is much taller than the screw on the Super Mega. However, you can compare the 140mm fans in item 4 of my sig.

I try to fill my sig with useful links.


----------



## Yunarce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


You can't trust specs given to consumers. For example, the R4 may put out 69cfm, but not at 19dB. The Slip Stream may rotate at 1900rpm, but it puts out nowhere near 110cfm.

To see how well fans will do on your heatsink, see item 1 in my sig. The big difference is that I could not get my 140mm fans down low enough to really fit: the screw on the Mega is much taller than the screw on the Super Mega. However, you can compare the 140mm fans in item 4 of my sig.

I try to fill my sig with useful links.


@ehume - yeah i read your article about the megahelms and thats where i based my selection of fans.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yunarce;12861591*
> Thanks for the suggestions. I recently had an idea to configure my fans as push/pull for the supermega but i dont know how exactly to make it a push/pull. I'm thinking of putting a CM r4 series fan (69cfm) in front of the super (which is to push air i presume) and a D14SL-12/blue vortex (don't know their cfm but i guess its higher than the CM) at the back to pull the air out of supermega and out of my case. Sorry for the noob terms my first time configuring an air cooler. Thanks again for those who will respond. ^_^


Look at this picture for a push/pull configuration:

http://blog.corsair.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Push-pull-image.png

Make sure the fan that is pulling, is right behind your rear exhaust fan.


----------



## pyn

does anyone know if there are any thermal advantages to mounting the Megahalems horizontally (exhausting air upward) as opposed to vertically (like I see in most of these pictures)?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Depends on your fan configuration and graphics card. A lot of us try to avoid sucking in hot air from the graphics card. It can be beneficial for some, but most of us have front to back airflow and hot graphics cards right below the CPU, so we use the traditional mounting.


----------



## pyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard;12868828*
> Depends on your fan configuration and graphics card. A lot of us try to avoid sucking in hot air from the graphics card. It can be beneficial for some, but most of us have front to back airflow and hot graphics cards right below the CPU, so we use the traditional mounting.


budget graphics card on this build. I suppose I should do my own testing, but in the Antec Solo it looked to me like it would be beneficial to try to pull cool intake air up and try to exhaust it through the PSU.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyn;12868884*
> budget graphics card on this build. I suppose I should do my own testing, but in the Antec Solo it looked to me like it would be beneficial to try to pull cool intake air up and try to exhaust it through the PSU.


If you have a rear fan, that'd be a preferable solution. No one wants to heat up their PSU, that's the most critical part of your system. Yes, older PC's used to exhaust through the PSU, but the heat output of an i7 is dangerously high. You don't seem to have overclocked which makes it less dangerous, but still.


----------



## pyn

I guess it's time for another syringe of OCZ Freeze for a remount then


----------



## B!0HaZard

Yeah, own testing is always the best idea.


----------



## pyn

on second thought I think I'm going to go for some IC Diamond this time around.


----------



## arrow0309

Some new cool pics with my Mega


----------



## The_Seabigbear

Here's mine the Mega is in my 2nd rig!


----------



## apiz91

hey guys..this cooler compatible with asus p7p55d?

since i think this cooler will close to gc?


----------



## d1plo

guys, quick question:

which prolimatech is the best (performance wise) for oc'ing an 2500k?

thanks!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1plo;13479341*
> guys, quick question:
> 
> which prolimatech is the best (performance wise) for oc'ing an 2500k?
> 
> thanks!


All of them.


----------



## ehume

Helios1234 just put up a fine review of the Genesis at Vortez.net. It did rather well. The review is, of course, mind-blowing. You can really see how the best heatsinks compare to each other using the same fans. The Super Mega is there too.


----------



## arrow0309

Change look for my Mega, got an AP-29 (Gentle Typhoon's High Rpm new series) yesterday and allready installed modded








Have to do the soldering process and now I have a PWM High Speed GT








I'm controlling it though via software using the excellent speedfan (as allways) with these settings: idle 50% -1600rpm and load 80% -2500rpm (I think it's enough for a summer daily); man this fan is really silent, I just love it









Now I have a Megahalems P/P with the AP-29 in push and two AP-15 in pull synch. with an Y splitter and speedfan controlled too (the second one the top rear)









Some pics!


























Have a look at my temps too:


----------



## Rapid7

Add me please (Megahalems Black Series)


----------



## muffe

Add me as a member of the club please and thank you!


----------



## Altstadt

Here's a few photo's of my setup during the build.

~Altstadt


----------



## Siegfried262

Hey guys,

Have any of you tried using the Thermalright TY-140 on the Megahalems?


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siegfried262;14983844*
> Hey guys,
> 
> Have any of you tried using the Thermalright TY-140 on the Megahalems?


Yeah I am definitely interested in this as well


----------



## Deep1923

can i join plz ?



im thinkin about to change the bequiet to noiseblocker black silent or multiframe. two pieces !!!!

which one should i get ????? multiframe or black silent??????


----------



## Katcilla

Soooo proud of my Genesis with its three Blue Vortex 14s...
And yes, definitely add me!



EDIT: Hmm, I seem to be the only one here with a Genesis. No love for the Genesis?


----------



## Katcilla

Seems like this thread needs a bump... NEW FANS


----------



## rocketraid

Does anyone know if any other fan clips fit on the megahalems? Was thinking of putting the genesis or lynx clips on instead of the stock ones (looks better IMO)


----------



## vicyo

Got some prolimatech stuff here









I bought the armageddon as a backup cooler, but it turned out to be incompatible with my oc formula, so I got a megahalems black that is compatible

*Prolimatech Armageddon*




*Prolimatech Megahalems Black Series*




Side by side pics:


also got 2 blue vortex 14 and 1 blue vortex 12 (witch is painted white







)


----------



## kesawi

My Prolimatech Megahalems Rev B


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I've noticed the majority of people run their Megahalems in push/pull. Am I the only one that gets an annoying whine no matter which fan I put on the pull side? I've tried probably about 10 different fans on the pull side.


----------



## anarekist

hey guys, late on the joining been rocking my genesis for almost a year now.
old setup

current setup


----------



## bashibashi1

just managed to cram this beast into my rig!


----------



## BaconMaster77

Hello! Am I allowed to join the club?


----------



## jsc1973

Black Mega with 2xEFX 12-15 fans:


----------



## obiwan kanobi

am i late joining this club???? just got my hands on megahalems and MK-26 equipped with bitfenix spectre pro fans....


----------



## 901-Memphis

I have a megahalems rev c, so far only using a modest single 120mm fan. I may upgrade to higher push pull in the future but not necessary on this chip


----------



## kiriakos

This topic it is a time machine for me. 
Because of that I was registered at this forum and wrote my fist message.








**The Official Prolimatech Club**(UPDATED 1/11)


Quote: Originally Posted by Kyushu Ok the damn gt ap-15s are impossible to find. Do the scythe s-flexs perform close to the gt ap-15s on this heatsink? What fans preform the closest to the gt ap-15s for this heatsink? You'll have to look at the study and figure out what you like the most...




www.overclock.net





Just of curiosity I have to ask, did anyone ever .... noticed that entire Prolimatech cooler mounting system this is a huge passive heatsink? 
In 30 hours i am going to start a new build and my Armageddon will be moved at it new home.
I will get a good pack of pictures of the mounting system because this is the bottom cooler of the Armageddon entire cooling system.


----------



## D-EJ915

The mounting kit is definitely heavy duty that's for sure. I actually have a bunch of the megahalems/super mega because they're cheap and work on basically every socket.


----------



## kiriakos

According my observations, the mounting kit regarding cooling potentials were at sabotage due LGA775 motherboard layout.
INTEL P45 (or similar) was totally blocking passive airflow at the bottom of the heatsink.

Motherboard layout this changed in favor of these coolers by the introduction of INTEL Z87, Z97.
While I do not consider mounting kit back-plate as contributor of a better heat exchange, the fat aluminum rods these were designed to be a heatsink, *all three of them combined* at the shape of letter *H *.


----------

